# Any other Barefooters out there?



## trmpetplaya

Dh and I discovered barefooting about six months ago and haven't looked back! It feels quite unnatural to wear shoes now (when we do have to wear shoes in stores and such we wear hemp Rainbow sandals).

Research on barefoot children -
http://www.unshod.org/pfbc/pfmedresearch.htm

And a wealth of info about the health benefits of bare feet can be found here along with pictures and testimonials and FAQs... -
http://www.barefooters.org/

Barefooters in action!
http://www.barefooters.org/gallery/a.../photos-1.html

ETA more links!

observations of the health benefits of barefooting:
http://www.shoebusters.com/

Sandals that are (almost) as good as going barefoot when you must wear shoes:
http://www.nomadicstate.com/

Dh has fallen arches because he wore hard-soled shoes all the time as a young child, but he actually has a bit of arch now since going barefoot for a few months









Hope there are more of you around and maybe there'll be some converts after researching the issue









love and peace.


----------



## Arduinna

I've always been this way. I only wear shoes when required, IE going to stores, restaurants or if the ground is too hot *summer temps over 110 here means very hot pavement*. When I do wear shoes it's Birks.


----------



## itsang

i hate wearing shoes, too & have always been that way! i get so much grief about how unhygenic & gross i am because i choose to go barefoot.







: i wear my birks when shoes are required.

i even go shoe-free as much as possible at work...one reason i cannot wait to become a SAHM







! my home is a no shoe zone, too...i tell people to just try & not be relaxed when they're wearing no shoes!


----------



## MamaTaraX

Barefoot here! Heck I'm barefoot right now







Always am. So are my children. They wear shoes if they chose to (except the baby). I wear Birkenstocks all year round (and I livein a place where it gets cold and snows) though my lone pair just kicked the bucket and I need a new one (and don't have $$$ layin around for some!) I want Birks for my kiddos







When I was working on a website about my doula-ing and childbirth-related things, I called it The Barefoot Doula









Namaste, Tara


----------



## westernmamomma

I'm a barefooter at heart! I wear no shoes whenever possible, and encourage my children to do the same. When it's winter time, I wear a pair of danskos, super comfy, and not restrictive at all. I've been known to walk in snow barefoot whenever I can, much to dh's dismay. My kiddos don't wear shoes much at all either. I don't think they're neccesary. Others, including family may disagree.


----------



## mama_at_home

Those are very interesting links. I go barefoot probably 90% of the time but I always thought you couldn't go into stores and stuff barefoot. At first when I saw the title I thought you mean water-skiing.


----------



## gentlebirthmothr

I'm also a barefooter at heart, but really should start to practice more it. Love Born Shoes, Merrell Shoes, Nikes, Adidas, Reefs if I can't be barefoot.


----------



## gentlebirthmothr

Double post


----------



## spiderdust

I'm probably more of a barefoot wannabe.







I'm barefoot right now, worry about cutting my feet on stuff outside.


----------



## Slingin'Momto4

I LOVE being barefoot, I am like that 90% of the time unless I am going somewhere that requires shoes but DH on the other hand always has to have shoes on! Right after he gets dressed in the morning, he throws shoes on even if he isn't going anywhere. It kind of drives me nuts...LOL! My kiddos also hate shoes and the little kids only wear shoes when we go to the store (except my 20 mth old) but my 9 and 6 yr old have to wear shoes all day to school. What shoes would be the best for them?


----------



## Kathryn

I go barefoot everywhere I can, but I personally choose not to drive barefoot or go into stores barefoot.


----------



## TheTinkyMamma

Oh definetly. My DH hates that I go barefoot all the time and hates it even more that our kids do. My oldest had to wear his shoes 24/7 for a while because he had in-shoe braces. It was near impossible to keep them on him, though. He's just like his mamma. LOL.


----------



## CNutty

At the beginning of spring, my shoes come off and dont go back on till winter!! only some birks and dansko sandles when I need to go somewhere where its required!


----------



## mother nurture

We are also a barefoot family. Unfortunately I have to wear shoes to work as does dh.

We love www.nomadicstate.com They are beautifully made and oh so comfortable. Definitely check them out.









BTW-trmpetplaya-nice to run into you on a board again since the young granola mamas.

Peace, love and free walkn' feet!


----------



## cfiddlinmama

Oh ya, I belong here! Shoes & I just don't get along! Always barefoot. If I have to wear shoes I wear my Keens they're SOOO comfy (and I don't like shoes) I'll even keep them on sometimes. I want birks though. I can't keep shoes on my kids. My 2 yr old even takes them off in church. They take them off & hide them when we go places! My 12 mo old has never worn shoes - just wool slippers! Here's to free & happy feet!


----------



## g.r.i.t.s

Well add me to the list I am always barefoot. I hate shoes.If we go somewhere I will wear flipflops * all seasons* I just hate to feel so ( looking for a word) tight..shoes laced and socks are a nightmare!

My kids wear crocks a lot do you all like them?


----------



## hookahgirl

I am!
I used to go barefoot 24/7 to all stores and everything, but with a 14 month old DD I dont have time to argue about my rights when we REALLY need food from the store I am in KWIM?!?!
I just love it. Although I have been doing it for years (about 10) and my arches seem to have fallen alot, should I worry?


----------



## InDaPhunk

I just read the FAQs on the barefooters link and that is all _very interesting_. I love to go barefoot and do it as much as possible, but I didn't ever realize there were other "freaks" out there like me (well, excepting maybe those with a foot fetish and that's a whole 'nother website)!

I wish I had the balls (ovaries) to go barefoot everywhere all the time. I just dont dig the shoes all that much. Kudos to the barefooters!


----------



## hellyaellen

count me in. i try to wear bedroom slippers when i can get away with it or its too cold to just go shoeless. i don't even bother with shoes if i'm going to the store a lot of times.


----------



## spiderdust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *g.r.i.t.s*
If we go somewhere I will wear flipflops

I wish I could wear flip flops for those times that I have to wear shoes, but they feel so uncomfortable for my toes!







Maybe I'm wearing the wrong ones?


----------



## *daciaperfect*

i am barefoot at heart. my home is a shoe free zone. my feet hate shoes. when i head out, i am sticktly in sandles or birk clogs. but it seems i only wear shoes til i get to my destination, and then off they go! i wish we didnt have such cold temps here or i would probably be barefoot outdoors all year round. i just freeze too much to be outside barefoot.


----------



## mummy marja

I am barefoot all summer. It would be sheer stupidity to do it in the winter here, I would lose my toes! I dance barefoot, I drive barefoot (sometimes) and my feet are so tough I can run accross the gravel driveway without wincing! When I was in college I would leave my shoes in my locker all day, and I was known as "socks" because that's what I always wore!


----------



## MamaTaraX

Quote:

I dont have time to argue about my rights when we REALLY need food from the store I am in KWIM?!?!








I personally would go barefoot everywhere but yeah, when I'm toting three kids with me its really not always a good time to argue my rights.

My house is a shoe-free zone







We live on a bunch of land and are barefoot on it. So we get plenty of foot free time. Except my MIL's stupid mulch. She mulches EVERYWHERE and I cannot walk barefoot over mulch no matter how much I have tried. My DH wears his nasty workboots in the house! It deives me insane. He's afraid of stepping on toys/other stuff on the floor. He doesn't get down with my "you can always wipe your feet if you step in something". I wish he woudln't wear shoes so much because my kids are picking up on it and often ask to wear shoes more than they used to. And their Grandma is always all "where are your shoes?" so my toddler thinks that he has to wear shoes sometimes when he doesn't. She's getting better though.

Namaste, Tara


----------



## mother nurture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mummy marja*
When I was in college I would leave my shoes in my locker all day, and I was known as "socks" because that's what I always wore!

I am curious as to how many of you barefoot mamas wear socks. I really can't stand them. I only own probably around one pair for hiking. I will admit, though that during college I would wear sandals in the shower







Just too many foot funk going on in those places.


----------



## pilesoflaundry

I'm often barefoot, even outside. I only wear shoes when I leave the house to go to a store or somewhere public. I wear flip flops a lot or sneakers if it's too wet/cold for flip flops. I am not a fancy shoe person!

The only thing I hate is how rough my feet get, I know that is part of going barefoot all the time and I hate wearing shoes all the time so it's something I have to deal with but I do hate that. My kids' are always barefoot like me, my dh always has shoes on, he hates going barefoot.


----------



## g.r.i.t.s

I wear the kind with cloth in between not the ones with the plastic that hurts!!!!


----------



## pinkmilk

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mummy marja*
I am barefoot all summer. It would be sheer stupidity to do it in the winter here, I would lose my toes! I dance barefoot, I drive barefoot (sometimes) and my feet are so tough I can run accross the gravel driveway without wincing! When I was in college I would leave my shoes in my locker all day, and I was known as "socks" because that's what I always wore!

i love driving barefoot. in the summer i do it all the time. dh thinks i'm totally crazy because i can'y stand having hot feet so my shoes come off wearever and whenever the mood strikes!! my feet are not tough though and i cannot walk on rocks or gravel or hot sand. but they do get massaged every night by my lovely dh


----------



## spiderdust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *g.r.i.t.s*
I wear the kind with cloth in between not the ones with the plastic that hurts!!!!

Ah, that's what I've been doing wrong then... just wearing the plastic ones.


----------



## g.r.i.t.s

I drive barefoot but its illeagel in the state that we live in..


----------



## g.r.i.t.s

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderdust*
Ah, that's what I've been doing wrong then... just wearing the plastic ones.









yup the cloth just fits in between and its feels really comfortable


----------



## Slingin'Momto4

Sometimes I drive barefoot but it is also illegal where I live as well! I also HATE wearing socks but when I wear sneakers I need to wear socks or my feet really reak...LOL! But that only happens in the winter because I never wear sneakers in the spring/summer. I really hate shoes and my Mom thinks I am nutty because she says when I was little she always made sure I had shoes on. I tell her my feet are rebelling...LOL!


----------



## boodafli

barefootin here too. roxy flipflops when i do shoe.


----------



## g.r.i.t.s

boodafli--I love roxy..I have tan lines on my feet from a trip to a water park...so its the roxy flops or no shoes this summer to cover it up


----------



## nym

I am always barefoot! My kids are always barefoot too.. I often wear flipflops well into winter.. I wear flipflops when going out, but I dont like too.. I own like 4 pairs of socks that I wear in my shoes, but as soon as I get home I strip off my shoes and socks!


----------



## celestialdreamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mother nurture*
I am curious as to how many of you barefoot mamas wear socks. I really can't stand them. I only own probably around one pair for hiking. I will admit, though that during college I would wear sandals in the shower







Just too many foot funk going on in those places.

I HATE socks!







In fact I have a bit of a phobia about that material that athletic socks are made out of, it completely freaks me out. I take DH's socks that are like that and fling them out of the basket for him put away. I think I own maybe 3 pairs of socks (they must be super smooth material and very lightweight though) that I use when its super cold outside or when I have to wear real shoes in the winter (which I rarely do anyway).

I do wear shoes for driving and in stores, but at home (or at friends/family members homes) I never do. I really only like slip on super comfy stuff like my birks or these other closed toe ones I found at Nordstroms (can't remember the brand and I'm too lazy to go look







). We have a strict no shoes rule in our home, which for me is no big deal because I hate shoes anyway. Unfortunately my dd LOVES shoes and wants to wear them in the house. She's gotten into the routine of taking them off at the door though, and she has 'play shoes' in the house (these rubber 'bug' clog things from Target). Shoes in the house gross me out.

Anyone else deal with really dry, cracked feet from being barefoot so much? I can't seem to remember to put anything on them on a regular basis and my feet are really awful looking. Oh well, as long as I comfy, right?


----------



## spiderdust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *celestialdrmrmama*
I HATE socks!

Now, they're not so bad. They're great for slipping over my Sigg bottles to keep my water nice and cold!


----------



## 7kiddosmom

No shoes here most of the time. My MIL is a fanatic about putting shoes on. I was 5 months pregnant in December running around barefoot and she couldn't understand how I never got sick. I told her it was BECAUSE I didn't wear shoes. I never understood how people think you get sick from not having shoes on when it is cold.

I do have a pair of slip on sandals that hang out just outside my front door because the ground in South Texas is awful hot in the summer. But when I am driving the shoe on my pedal foot comes off.


----------



## judybean

nak

i never thought that driving barefoot could be illegal..... what would be the rationale behind that??


----------



## g.r.i.t.s

Who knows!!!


----------



## spiderdust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
nak

i never thought that driving barefoot could be illegal..... what would be the rationale behind that??

Yeah, it's never made sense to me. Still, it seems to be a rule in a lot of areas.


----------



## 7kiddosmom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaTaraX*
Barefoot here! When I was working on a website about my doula-ing and childbirth-related things, I called it The Barefoot Doula









Namaste, Tara

One of the first things my mw did when she got to my house for both births she attended was take her shoes off.







Didn't bother me a bit because as soon as I would get to her office for a prenatal I would take mine off. lol


----------



## MamaTaraX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *7kiddosmom*
One of the first things my mw did when she got to my house for both births she attended was take her shoes off.







Didn't bother me a bit because as soon as I would get to her office for a prenatal I would take mine off. lol

I'm fairly certain my midwife and doula were barefoot at my last birth. I honestly have no clue though







I have been barefoot every time I've given birth. Although the first time I put on socks when I started pushing. I got colr (then hot then cold then hot...) but never took the socks off. I saved 'em though







The ohter two times I was naked so, no shoes there. First two weren't at home though (hospital, birth centre) so somem pepole had on shoes. At my homebirth though, everybody was barefoot! Hubby, both kids, my mom...and I think midwife and doula too









I'm trying to figure out why it would be illegal to drive barefoot. That seems incredibly stupid!

Oh and I don't wear socks









Namaste, Tara


----------



## mother nurture

I always drive barefoot. I usually keep my sandals in the car. We do have a little shoe rack as soon as you walk into our home. No shoes allowed.


----------



## pampered_mom

I LOVE to be barefoot! It's a family thing for me. I have three sisters and all three of us plus my mom would all prefer to be barefoot than wearing shoes. Dh came from a family of shoe wearers so it took awhile before he felt comfortable being barefoot. I wear shoes only when absolutely necessary and usually prefer shoes that are as close to being barefoot as possible. I hate socks and only wear them when I absolutely must. Midwest winters get a bit too cold for me.

We are a NO SHOES house which causes some friction when my FIL comes to visit. He usually has some kind of snide comment to make. The girls that I babysit for and their mother thing it's strange, but what can I say? My house, my rules! :0) DS is often barefoot and I think probably prefers it that way!


----------



## VWChick

Another barefooter here!

I do have Rainbows and Birks for the time I MUST wear shoes though!


----------



## spiderdust

I have birks and Crocs


----------



## Past_VNE

I am a barefooter with a secret.

I spend the vast majority of my time, at home and otherwise, barefoot. The remainder of the time, I'm not only in shoes, but I'm loving my many shoes.









LOL....I have Borns, Danskos, Reef flipflops, running shoes, and quite a few pairs of sexy sexy, high heeled sandals.

DH loves it when I wear the high shoes, but then gets nervous and tells me to take them off, "so you don't ruin your beautiful feet!" He's sooo sweet. If I wear high shoes, he rubs my feet for me.

I love socks, actually, but they have to be really good socks. Thin cotton socks for sneakers and THICK wool socks all winter when I'm outdoors in shoes. I often wear the wool socks as slippers in the house, since I'm so cold blooded.

I, too, immediately unshod myself at my midwife's house for prenatals, and now at her house when we go to potlucks.

Our 17 mo son is most often barefoot. I catch a lot of flak about it, too, but don't care. He's happy like that, though he does bring his crocs or See Kai Run sandals, or Buskins and Moss Feet soft shoes to put on. (Gah, I'm as much of a baby shoe addict as I am for myself.)

The nice thing about soooo many shoes and so much time barefoot? Your shoes last you forever!


----------



## trmpetplaya

Yay! I thought there would be more barefooters around here (been meaning to start this thread for months now







).

I dislike socks very much on my feet, but I can't seem to get rid any even though we're trying to simplify. Maybe I need to cut into my sock collection (from before I found the joys of living barefoot).

The rope sandals at Nomadic State of Mind look so good! I would prefer those to flip-flops. I do love my hemp Rainbow sandals, but I hate that thingy between the toes (plastic is so much worse though!). Dh has worn out his Rainbows so we need to get more for him at least and might as well get me a pair as well. I've had my Rainbows longer, but I'm much lighter and not as rough on them as dh is. Thank you for the link, mother nurture!

I want to keep dd shoeless as much as possible. I got my mom to agree to get dd soft-soled shoes instead of toys for her next (first) few birthdays so that when she does need to wear them (cold etc.). At least we won't have to spend money on shoes









I heard somewhere that it's really not illegal to drive without shoes... http://www.barefooters.org/facts.html but I'm not sure where they got their info from. I have to unpack now (just moved), but maybe I'll search for it later...

love and peace.


----------



## judybean

A link posted earlier (ack, I can't recall now and it's after midnight!) created a wonderful moment tonight as I learned something new about dh! Yes, even five years into marriage and even having known each other since sixth grade (platonic then) there's still more to learn!!!!

Dh *loves* to be barefoot!!! He said it's how he always wants to be!

How the heck didn't I know this before? No answer there, but gosh that made my heart flutter. Ah, the man I married is wonderful indeed. He's quite the closet hippie (though not so closeted anymore! I'm teaching him to embrace all that he is!)!!!

...

I still can't figure out why in the world it would be illegal to drive barefoot. I mean come on! Isn't it MUCH MORE DANGEROUS to be driving with stiletto heels? wedge sandals?? steel-toed work boots with soles so thick you can't feel a thing???


----------



## trmpetplaya

...barefoot driving is perfectly legal! but the cops can charge you with negligent/reckless driving. You could challenge it in court though if the only reason was being barefoot.

http://web.archive.org/web/200306181..._barefoot.html

love and peace.


----------



## celestialdreamer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderdust*
Now, they're not so bad. They're great for slipping over my Sigg bottles to keep my water nice and cold!









As long as they aren't that nasty athletic sock material ones *shudders*


----------



## spiderdust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *celestialdrmrmama*
As long as they aren't that nasty athletic sock material ones *shudders*

100% cotton terry athletic socks are fine. Polyester athletic socks... ick.


----------



## mother nurture

When I have to wear shoes, I do prefer the nomadic state rope sandals. I'm glad that you liked the link trmpetplaya. I really don't care for flip flops. Dd is so cute...she has NEVER liked socks or shoes. On the off occassion that we did put some soft soles on her she made it her only task to figure out how to get them off







Whenever we go anywhere now, she always says, "Mama, I want to be barefoot." I just love the sound of her saying that.









So, where is everyones absolute favorite place to be barefoot and why?? I'll get back w/ mine later.

Peace, mamas


----------



## walmin22

Past_VNE said:


> I am a barefooter with a secret.
> 
> I spend the vast majority of my time, at home and otherwise, barefoot. The remainder of the time, I'm not only in shoes, but I'm loving my many shoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me too. I love being barefoot! But love to have pretty shoes also. I don't wear shoes unless I'm going out. If I go to other people's houses I take off my shoes. I don't have a policy for our house. But I have a friend that had a strict no-shoe policy for her house. For the friends/family that came over often she had a pair of slippers just for you (if you liked wearing slippers). When you walk into her house she has this cubbyhole set up. Each square block had your name and your slippers.


----------



## itsang

good idea about the guest slippers. i've gotten strange looks and the random "but, i'm only staying a minute" when i ask people to take their shoes off at my house. the slippers might make them a lil more comfy!









another bonus of a no-shoe household are floors that are way less dirty!! it's cut my vacuuming time down immensly.


----------



## trmpetplaya

I was raised in a no-shoes-in-the-house household







So I cannot even imagine wearing shoes inside! Though some people ask me if my feet are cold and tell me that I can keep my shoes on in their house... I tell them that I'm fine and most comfortable without shoes anyhow! Wearing shoes on carpet is so uncomfortable... for me at least







So my least favourite place to wear shoes is inside followed by sandy beaches because the sand is uncomfortable in a shoe, but so comfy on a bare foot.

My favourite place to go barefoot is the local farmer's market. It's outdoors and grassy and we're the only barefoot people there







Second favourite place is the beach. I love sandy beaches against my bare feet!

Mother nurture - The rope sandals are so inexpensive too (compared to most shoe prices). I think we'll be getting three pairs - one for each of us - since there's no increase in shipping price after the first two.

love and peace.


----------



## *daciaperfect*

we have a no shoe rule here. we have had a few people complain, including my mother who felt it was more important to stand in the 3 foot square doorway than to take her shoes off and spend time here. good thing she doesnt come around anymore.

we felt we were at least nice enough to provide a bench at the door way for people so they could sit when taking their shoes off if needed. too bad its always covered with our crap!









i love being barefoot. i get a lot of people who are weirded out by the fact that i will arrive somewhere and my shoes come off. often times i hear 'arent you worried about germs?'' honestly, im not. if i was, i would be dead already since germs are everywhere and i would have killed myself trying to be germ free.


----------



## mother nurture

I keep debating about getting dd a pair of the nomadic sandals. I honestly don't know if she would keep them on.

I have to admit that the no shoes rule in our house doesn't really keep the carpets any cleaner







Marley, our loved dog, seems to stay on top of keeping them in a condition that need vaccuming on a daily basis.







:

My favorite place to be barefoot is stepping on stones across a creek. There is a beautiful one out in the mountains that I have been to a couple of times. I love the way the cold wet stones feel on my feet and how the creek rushes over the tops of my feet. A very close second, though is the beach, hence my location-Barefoot on the Beach!









Peace mamas


----------



## corwinegall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
nak

i never thought that driving barefoot could be illegal..... what would be the rationale behind that??

I have a pair of shoes that are dangerous to drive in! MIL gave me a pair and I wore them to her house to be polite, I about fell out of the truck holding the baby, they were so slippery.







:


----------



## PhoebeM

YEEESSSS! Welcome to the club. There really is no turning back. I've always been barefoot and my son shares the joy. We liked Robex for when we needed them-mostly becuase we could get them intown. I'll have to check out Rainbow Hemp


----------



## tsfairy

I almost always wear shoes outside, especially when it gets hot since the ground really heats up round here. But as soon as I get into a house or somewhere I'll be up and down, the shoes come right off. I can't stand to have my shoes on at home, but I have TONS of shoes! I only wear a few pairs though, and for the past couple months it's been exclusively flip flops. Now that I work at home, I can be barefoot all the time at work. I had a meeting at the office today and had to not only wear shoes, but DRESS shoes that don't fit me right since I had DS. It was agony!

As for driving barefoot being illegal... someone once told me it was because way back when, the pedals in cars were metal with no covering, and they would get very hot in a closed up car and you could burn your feet. I don't know if that's true, or how much weight it holds outside of Texas, but it's an interesting theory.

DS is usually barefoot, but when he's somewhere he needs shoes, he always wears soft soled leather shoes. I think I read that these are the next best thing to being barefoot. Is this correct?


----------



## spiderdust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *corwinegall*
I have a pair of shoes that are dangerous to drive in! MIL gave me a pair and I wore them to her house to be polite, I about fell out of the truck holding the baby, they were so slippery.







:









: OMG! What kind of shoes were they?!?


----------



## trmpetplaya

It's so much safer to drive barefoot than in sandals or heels









love and peace.


----------



## mother nurture

Here's a link for the benefits of children being barefoot or wearing soft soled shoes...

When I went to buy a wedding dress w/ my mom for me and dh's wedding I remember her saying that we should go look at shoes. I refused, which was fine, being that we were married barefoot on the beach.


----------



## corwinegall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderdust*







: OMG! What kind of shoes were they?!?

Believe it or not, they were babydoll flats. MIL got them at a thrift store. The bottoms were so slick, it was awlful, I hit the runnerbar and went flying. I did use the opportunity to justify a pair of Chacos


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mother nurture*
When I went to buy a wedding dress w/ my mom for me and dh's wedding I remember her saying that we should go look at shoes. I refused, which was fine, being that we were married barefoot on the beach.

That sounds so nice! We got married at the justice of the peace (we were already married spiritually, so we just needed the legal aspect), but barefoot on the beach sounds so wonderful









I haven't gotten up the courage to try to go barefoot into stores yet (just into the swimming pool lobby). Have any of you tried it and gotten trouble about it or did anyone even notice or were you welcomed shoeless?

love and peace.


----------



## spiderdust

Ok, how do you ladies deal with hard and sharp soles in bed from barefooting? Or am I the only one having that problem?

I can pumice them, but won't I be taking some protection away from my feet if I do that?


----------



## ChristinaLucia

I love being barefoot - but I must say I wear flipflops in stores, etc. Barefoot in the office sure - barefoot in the gas station restroom, no way!


----------



## KeanusMomma

Wow, I didn't know this was so popular! I've always loved being barefoot, I'm known for taking off my shoes whenever possible. My friend and I used to go to Fall Fun Fest w/o out shoes, and walk around all evening that way, getting funny looks from people, which we loved. I'm known for taking my shoes off at work, and used to be known for taking my shoes off at school--I even got in trouble for in one day! I think ds likes it, too. Does it make sense that people say it's disgusting to walk around, getting your feet all dirty, when most people wear the same shoes every day w/o washing them?

I would think driving barefoot is a lot safer than driving with floppy or stiff sandals on. I like to keep a pair in my car in the summertime. When I drove a stick shift, I couldn't drive with shoes!


----------



## Pepper44

I love going barefoot too! My feet have no feeling for the most part on the bottoms from going barefoot so much as a little kid. I've left the house and gone places without shoes and not even realized it before, until we got there and someone else noticed I forgot them. Once it gets to be March I put away my shoes and socks and get out the flip flops for stores and eating out. I don't touch socks again until it gets too cold and nasty out for bare feet. In some places around here people won't look twice if you go in a gas station or something without shoes.


----------



## ruthieroo

I, too, love being barefoot. I own a couple pairs of flip flops and one pair of actual shoes. I think I own two pairs of socks.







I nearly always drive barefoot. I feel much more in control of a car when I'm barefoot...I'm not so much a lead foot then. And someone may have already mentioned this but I'd try to find out if driving barefoot in your state is truly illegal. People kept telling me it was but when I took driver's ed. (in Minnesota) I was told by my instructor that it is NOT illegal but it's a common myth. Yes, I asked. ANd I took his word for it...he was a cop.

Now I live in Australia...when I first moved here I lived briefly in Queensland, then lived in New South Wales for some time and have just moved back to QLD...QLD seems to be a very barefoot-y sort of place. I'm always seeing people walking through grocery stores and such without shoes on. I feel quite at home.


----------



## mother nurture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ruthieroo*
Now I live in Australia...when I first moved here I lived briefly in Queensland, then lived in New South Wales for some time and have just moved back to QLD...QLD seems to be a very barefoot-y sort of place. I'm always seeing people walking through grocery stores and such without shoes on. I feel quite at home.









Sounds like a great place. I get lots of strange looks around here for more than one reason







One of course being me and barefoot dd.

Getting trouble in stores...I was asked to leave a few stores before when barefoot. One store, they said they had a "No shirt, no shoes, no service" sign on the door and I would be welcomed to come back w/ shoes. Funny thing was it was a store at the beach. Right on the ocean







:

For me it totally depends on the store and the restroom. I think a lot of it is just psychological for me. I use public restrooms at the beach and pools barefoot, but am leery about gas station bathrooms. I will walk into stores at the beach and other stores in town, but I wouldn't want to walk around the local goodwill in barefeet, yet I buy their clothes. I am a very silly lady









My feet are not horribly rough or hard, but they are very strong and not sensitive to things like hot pavement, rocks, etc. I was a barefoot child. Of course they are NOT by any means soft and subtle. Dh doesn't mind. Sometimes he'll lather them up w/ oil and give me a foot massage, but I really don't do much else besides wash them. I don't mind them being "walked and wandered in" as I like to call it.

Peace, mamas


----------



## trmpetplaya

My feet aren't rough at all... just kinda tough and leathery, but very flexible still! The best shoes are built in









love and peace.


----------



## 2mama

I love to go barefoot, but do wear shoes when I go out to stores ect. DD really dislikes going shoeless, as does dh. BUT DS loves the fel of the earth under his feet!


----------



## AuntMissy

I can't stand shoes. I wear them to public places, stores, work, etc. But at home or even family/friends house, those shoes come off!
I usually have a couple of cheapo pairs of flipflops that I wear when I need to wear shoes. There was a very small rule about no flipflops (managers thought they looked too unprofessional) at my work, well that changed when I got here.







Now I'm known as the "flip flop girl".

My soles are pretty hard, but not rough if that makes any sense. I wouldn't scratch you with them in bed, but they're tough.









DS loves being barefoot too and as soon as we get home from somewhere he's ripping off his shoes and running to play outside.

DP can't walk around the carpeted house without shoes on.


----------



## Silvercrest79

I've always gone barefoot in the house (so did my mom), the yard whenever possible (should always be possible but DH won't corral the dog's duties to one area), and any place else I can. I do wear shoes to shop, and into public bathrooms.

My kids are like me especially my middle daughter, I can't keep clothes on her much less shoes.







Dh thinks I'm crazy. He always has to have socks on in the house.

I've been known to be barefoot or at least shoeless at work on many occasion.


----------



## mother nurture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AuntMissy*
My soles are pretty hard, but not rough if that makes any sense. I wouldn't scratch you with them in bed, but they're tough.









I guess this better describes my soles. They are hard and tough. My heels, though, are a bit rough, especially in the summer time. Dh will occasionally says that my heels are scratchy







Thus the reason I use oil.

Last night we were coming home from a book store, which might I say there was a lady walking around barefoot in, which surprised me. This is one of the stores I was asked to come back to when I had shoes. Anyway...we got in the car and all three of us quickly kicked off our shoes and there was this huge sound of relief and tense release. It like we all were finally at peace without our shoes.

Peace mamas


----------



## paxye

I am a barefoot mama when I can be... Winter in Quebec is a bit too cold for barefeet though I do go quickly to the car or to get things in the shed... but can't go for much longer then that in the snow and cold...

I can't drive with shoes at all so even at -30C I will take off my boot to drive...

In the summer I wear flip-flops when in stores etc but I am starting to get the urge to go barefoot all of the time...

This Summer I have two weddings to go to and I am so nervous because I need to find shoes to go with my dress... At my wedding 7 years ago I wore my doc marten sandles at my wedding... so I have no clue what to look for...

Great to find some other barefoot mamas!!!


----------



## paxye

For those who have a no shoe rule in the house as I have...
What do you do with people that bring "house shoes"... so many people come to my house and bring house shoes because they no I have a no shoe rule... I insults me like crazy but I don't know what to say... It is usually people like my MIL, my grandmother etc...
I just don't like shoes in my house... I don't care if they have never been outside.. It not the point! It insults me...
Dh thinks that I am looking for a fight since my no smoking rule includes anywhere that is 10 feet from the house so these people are already not happy...


----------



## mother nurture

As far as the house shoes...we've never had that experience.


----------



## ewe+lamb

Count us all in - we only wear shoes for out doors, our flat is a no-shoe zone, my kids wore the daisy roots (soft leather shoes) for out doors for ages but now that school is looming into view we're getting shoes. My feet have changed alot since becoming a SAHM and I may as well get rid of all the shoes that I never wear any longer, I do try quite hard to get rid of them but as I used to have a bit of a shoe fetish it's kinda hard!


----------



## walmin22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye*
For those who have a no shoe rule in the house as I have...
What do you do with people that bring "house shoes"... so many people come to my house and bring house shoes because they no I have a no shoe rule... I insults me like crazy but I don't know what to say... It is usually people like my MIL, my grandmother etc...
I just don't like shoes in my house... I don't care if they have never been outside.. It not the point! It insults me...
Dh thinks that I am looking for a fight since my no smoking rule includes anywhere that is 10 feet from the house so these people are already not happy...

I would guess it would depend on the person but it could be that the people who bring "house shoes" are not trying to insult you. It might be that they don't like the way their feet look or they might even be stinky. I know when I used to work, wearing stocking made my feet "real ripe".







They could kill someone! Plus I think that older people such as your grandmother were told over and over again that they must wear shoes when they were younger. Or then again they could be trying to drive you out of your mind.


----------



## Alkenny

We're barefoot here most of the time...the kids and me...DH is slowly getting into it (after 14 years







).

As for houseshoes, I agree that some people have just grown up thinking they HAD to have something on their feet. They say that you lose most of your heat through your head and feet (extremities), and without adequate heating sources in the past, everyone kept their feet covered even indoors. That thinking gets ingrained into people.


----------



## paxye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *walmin22*
I would guess it would depend on the person but it could be that the people who bring "house shoes" are not trying to insult you.

I agree with you... I don't believe that they are trying to insult me... However, it does! I have a friend that I visit often and for religious reasons everyone must take their shoes off in the house, no houseshoes etc... even repair men etc are asked to take off their shoes...
That is what I would love in my house...


----------



## trmpetplaya

Those of you with barefoot children, do you ever get threatened about CPS or anything? Would it be prudent to bring a pair of shoes for your dc along just in case someone questioned you? What about in the winter? Then do you just use soft-soled shoes? Which ones?

love and peace.


----------



## WickidaWitch

if it weren't for all the bugs i see on the ground i would always be shoe-less in my yard and driveway when the kids play(we never leave these 2 places). The thought of stepping on one though gives me the creeps.


----------



## paxye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mother nurture*
We love www.nomadicstate.com They are beautifully made and oh so comfortable. Definitely check them out.









Thanks SO much for that link... I ordered some and they got here yesterday... OMG they are amazing!! I LOVE them!!!
I was a bit scared that they would be scratchy but not at all... so soft and so light that I feel like I am barefoot in them....


----------



## KeanusMomma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MamaTaraX*
I'm trying to figure out why it would be illegal to drive barefoot. That seems incredibly stupid!

On one of the links in that first starting post, they prove there is no law about driving barefoot. Or in food establishments.


----------



## Peace~*

Oh, i believe i am.... But only part-time.... i was more so as a child and through my teenage years.
My lil Brother actually commented that he thought it was ,"COOL" that i didn't wear shoes.








Subbing.... i'll be inspired!








Peace~*


----------



## myjulybabes

I'm one that loves how shoes look, but hate how they feel! So I have too many shoes, most of which get worn for a couple hours at a time when I get dressed up to go out somewhere, then kicked off as soon as possible. Dd is the same way. She looooooooves to buy new shoes, and put them on with a pretty dress, but as soon as we walk into a house (ours or someone elses) off they go. I go outside barefoot when I can, but we're in the midwest so we get really cold winters and really hot summers, so spring and fall are my only options.

My current shoes of choice when I have to wear them are Crocs. LOVE THEM! Both my kids have a pair too. It's like walking on pillows, they are so fabulous. And unlike my birks, if they get wet, they dont' feel slimy and they dry really fast.

I'm actually limping right now because I stepped on a shard of dog bone (thank goodness my feet found it, not their digestive systems!) and tore up the arch/instep area of my foot, but I still can't fathom wearing shoes in the house to prevent such things.


----------



## judybean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye*
Thanks SO much for that link... I ordered some and they got here yesterday... OMG they are amazing!! I LOVE them!!!
I was a bit scared that they would be scratchy but not at all... so soft and so light that I feel like I am barefoot in them....

Gosh... I didn't even follow the link before (thinking they would probably be out of my price range)... but.. $25!! Gosh.... I really must get to selling something to get some because those look SO LOVELY!!!

Even dh, who not too long ago used 'hippie' like it was a bad word, is coming around to all my 'crazy ideas' (and by 'crazy' I mean eating more natural, using less and/or no detergent, going barefoot, not shaving, making things from scratch, etc)... and I bet he'd *love* something like that....

Father's day *is* tomorrow... and I could tell him his present is in the mail...... now what could I sell to earn $30 in pp? hm......


----------



## mother nurture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye*
Thanks SO much for that link... I ordered some and they got here yesterday... OMG they are amazing!! I LOVE them!!!
I was a bit scared that they would be scratchy but not at all... so soft and so light that I feel like I am barefoot in them....

I am so glad that you love them!! I saw them at a festival and fell inlove. One of the founders just bought a place at the beach here. I'm hoping that I can catch up w/ them and stock up for dd, me and dh. Any other sandals I have had have been removed from our place. These are the only ones I feel I need.

*They do get really wet in the rain, though. Doesn't bother me b/c I love being barefoot in the rain, but in case anyone else doesn't like wet shoes...feet.


----------



## mother nurture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*
Those of you with barefoot children, do you ever get threatened about CPS or anything? Would it be prudent to bring a pair of shoes for your dc along just in case someone questioned you? What about in the winter? Then do you just use soft-soled shoes? Which ones?

love and peace.









I never even thought about CPS. Although dd is 2, she still enjoys being in the sling when we are out at stores. If it is cold out, which is only a couple months, since we live at the beach...she has always had socks or fleece vegan soft soles on. We love bluebirdbaby.com for the soft shoes (she's a mama on here), but I think she's closing her store. They are very reasonable, vegan, warm, and well made.


----------



## lonestarmommy

Barefoot and lovin' it! Love the fact that my job doesn't require them (SAHM) and wear flip flops year round for those places where I am required to wear them. Didn't realize how many others there are out there. I hate, hate, hate it when people wear shoes in my house! MIL can't seem to comply with the rule, one of many things that drive me crazy, and she isn't polite enough to wear "house shoes." Nope, she says her feet hurt too much to go barefoot so she wears the nastiest, ragged out pair of shoes imaginable--perfect for trapping dirt and leaves to track in all over my carpet.







:


----------



## Peace~*

Yes, i am a sandal girl. If not barefoot. So, it's allways very airy here. My Kiddos wear sandals, an ebay knock-off of "Robees" type shoes... or bare. Depends n the day.
i love my Birks and my EcoDragon All Hemp Sandals. i have worn this pair of "Originals" for three years and they are Wonderful! The foot bed forms right to your foot.
BUT as we all know BARE is My more Fun! When you must, make them worthwhile.








Peace~*


----------



## Peace~*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye*
Thanks SO much for that link... I ordered some and they got here yesterday... OMG they are amazing!! I LOVE them!!!
I was a bit scared that they would be scratchy but not at all... so soft and so light that I feel like I am barefoot in them....


Quote:


Originally Posted by *mother nurture*
I am so glad that you love them!! I saw them at a festival and fell inlove. One of the founders just bought a place at the beach here. I'm hoping that I can catch up w/ them and stock up for dd, me and dh. Any other sandals I have had have been removed from our place. These are the only ones I feel I need.

*They do get really wet in the rain, though. Doesn't bother me b/c I love being barefoot in the rain, but in case anyone else doesn't like wet shoes...feet.










i had the same thoughts about the ecoDragon ones and this is not the case at all. so soft and yet very durable!

Peace~*


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace~**
Yes, i am a sandal girl. If not barefoot. So, it's allways very airy here. My Kiddos wear sandals, an ebay knock-off of "Robees" type shoes... or bare. Depends n the day.
i love my Birks and my EcoDragon All Hemp Sandals. i have worn this pair of "Originals" for three years and they are Wonderful! The foot bed forms right to your foot.
BUT as we all know BARE is My more Fun! When you must, make them worthwhile.








Peace~*










I LOVE ecodragon hemp sandals!!!!! I thought they went out of business (my boss at the hemp store said they did or I thought he said that....) but never bothered to look them up. I got the last pair at my boss' store. They just happened to be my size too!

Thank you for posting the link!!!

love and peace.


----------



## trmpetplaya

So today is my third day in a row of not wearing shoes!!! It's been so sunny lately, I love it! We went to a restaurant today (it's just a little building on the corner with outdoor seating). Dh and I were both barefoot (so was dd, but she was slung so nobody could tell at first) and so I was sitting there eating lunch, nursing my almost 8 month old, barefoot, with hairy legs. I should have worn a tank top so that I could REALLY have gotten some stares







Actually, one other patron smiled at me when I started nursing dd. Some teenage girls seemed a bit put off by our bare feet, but nobody said anything









I'm getting more courage about barefooting more places! It's so much more comfortable...

love and peace.


----------



## nolonger

Great links at the beginning of the thread, trmpetplaya; can I join in?

As a child, I was known as "the barefoot girl" and left many bare footprints in the snow outside of Philly. I can't stand shoes, and even in the winter with the price of fuel and my low tolerance to cold what they are I can't stand to cover my feet in my own house.

I was vaguely aware of barefooting as a lifestyle, since it's one of the cool things that my daughter's boy friend (as opposed to boyfriend) is known for. dd wears $1.99 flip flops outdoors most of the time.

Your posts have been inspiring me to reclaim who I always was. I've gone barefoot in public the last two days and the earth didn't stop turning. My barefoot hike in the redwoods today was delightful.


----------



## Thursday Girl

well i read almost the entire thread but i am very tired so i just want to post real quick. I am a barefooter!! Their is a picture of me about 18 months old with dirty feet and ankles. my entire life, i love it. they are tough and leathery and sometimes the edges around the heels get mucho cracked, to the point i could stick a fingernail in.

i was told that junk about driving barefoot being illegal. i asked when i got my drivers liscense. it's not. I take my right shoe off as soon as i fget in the car.
my kiddo is a barefooter too. which is funny b/c when dh and iwer still dating i said my kid would never wear shoes, and he said his child would always wear shoes. I told him we should never have kids. Two kids later, and they are usually barefoot, it really bugs me when people tell them they have to wear shoes to go outside. I interject and tell them they dont have to.

courtney


----------



## Kidzaplenty

I, too, and a barefoot mom. Usually barefoot and pregnant! (Which I am now.)

I have one pair of shoes and they are "Earth Shoe Sandles". I only put them on if I have to go to a store or out. If I am in a place for a while (not counting stores) I kick them off when I walk in the door. I buy a new pair once a year and will wear them rain, shine, snow, or ice if I HAVE to put something on. I go barefoot outside all the time and have very tough feet. I only get the scratchy part around the outside of my heal and will file that down every once in a while and put on lotion. My DH is not "into" feet (he thinks mine are too big) so he doesn't care what they look like.

I can't do the shoe free house, though, because my MIL taught my DH that shoes are a must! I don't think I have ever seem her feet. And my DH will not get out of bed in the morning until he puts his shoes on. He even wears slippers in the shower! (OK, I know he's nuts!)









As for my children, they are just like me. They all have running shoes and sandles, but mostly are barefoot. I have actually had people ask me if my children needed shoes because they would wear sandles out when it was freezing. And socks? What are they?







: It must have been over two years since I have worn any running shoes, or anything other than my sandles.

Nice to know I am not alone.







:


----------



## trmpetplaya

The local grocery store has no shoe policy and they don't care if we barefoot there!!! Since we can walk there, this is a very good thing. We won't have to carry our shoes just to put them on when we get there.

Today ended my 4 day streak of not wearing shoes. I wore sandals for about five minutes (till we determined that the store was fine with bare feet) and it was awful. I think I'm addicted to barefooting now







It feels so natural!

love and peace.


----------



## mother nurture

Yesterday I ran into a bit of a problem w/ being barefoot. The school I teach at, although it is a hippie type, child is the teacher school, requires everyone wear shoes. There have been many times when I just ignore it and walk around in my barefeet. Yesterday, though, I found myself telling the children that we need to keep our shoes on







: I am running a summer camp, so it is a bit different than school, but I am suppose to keep the rules the same. Any suggestions? I never ran into this issue before b/c there is another teacher in the room during the school year and she is very "Need shoes.


----------



## Tonia80

I have always been a barefoot type and after living in flip flops with my first pregnancy I think I have worn nothing but that since except for a handful of times. And even those only when I need to.
I have a question though, was reading through some literature on the subject and realized it is NOt against any true health code to be barefoot in public places where a sign posted may say it is. It also is not illegal to drive barefoot and I always thought it was! I am wondering if you can be refused service or not be allowed in a business for being barefoot for real? Is it something where thay truly have the right to make it a rule on thier own? Or is it a violation of our rights in some way? Anyone????


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tonia80*
I have always been a barefoot type and after living in flip flops with my first pregnancy I think I have worn nothing but that since except for a handful of times. And even those only when I need to.
I have a question though, was reading through some literature on the subject and realized it is NOt against any true health code to be barefoot in public places where a sign posted may say it is. It also is not illegal to drive barefoot and I always thought it was! I am wondering if you can be refused service or not be allowed in a business for being barefoot for real? Is it something where thay truly have the right to make it a rule on thier own? Or is it a violation of our rights in some way? Anyone????

The Society for Barefoot Living ( http://www.barefooters.org/ ) is a group that lobbies for barefoot rights. It is definitely a violation of our rights to not be allowed into a business because of bare feet. If a business is discriminating against bare feet then you can write letters to the manager/owner with a copy of a letter from the health dept in your state (available from the SBL website) and a letter from you stating that you will not be spending any money at their business until they cease discrimination. They are usually reasonable after that









SBL also has a yahoo group that I just joined. It is so wonderful and informative! I highly recommend it to all of you! You can join it from their website.

Mother Nurture - I'm not sure... maybe telling them that when they're grownups they can go barefoot as much as they want







They are more likely to get hurt than an adult going barefoot because they don't have as much experience, etc.

I've been volunteering at the local Rotary Club's auction and rummage sale this week. It's been interesting to see how people react to my bare feet. The first day only one person said anything at all. She was an older lady who isn't in my department (I work in books and was wandering about checking out the other depts). I had dd in a maya wrap also so I was pretty conspicuous. She said "You really should be wearing shoes." I said that I was more comfortable not wearing them. She said that she never wears them at home, but wouldn't dream of not wearing them out and about. I didn't comment on that. She then told me that I was carrying precious cargo and that she was still recovering from something falling on her foot the year before. The thing about that is that I would have been wearing flip-flops if anything and they wouldn't protect my foot from being crushed anyhow...lots of other volunteers wear flip-flops...

The next day nobody said anything. The day after that an older lady asked me if I walked on the streets barefoot and I said yes, I go barefoot everywhere and that it's much healthier than wearing shoes. She said that it was not because people spit on the street (OMG!) and dogs poop. I told her that I don't step in dog poop, but it would just wipe right off if I did happen to. I started in on how shoes disfigure feet and she said that she wasn't going to convince me and that was that.

Later that day, an older gentleman told me "your feet aren't getting any cleaner!" I said "no, but they sure are comfortable!"

Today an older lady (talking to dd) said, "how very sensible to not wear shoes on a day like today." I said that it definitely was a great day to be barefoot!

It's been lovely barefooting weather around here! Upper 80s









love and peace.


----------



## Zamber

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kidzaplenty*
I have one pair of shoes and they are "Earth Shoe Sandles".

I have a pair of those - super comfortable







. However, my pair has seen the last of it's days as they have started to fall apart on me under the toes. I have had them for about five years, worn in all kinds of weather. They have taken a lot of abuse, and could probably go longer.

In the spirit of trying something new, I just ordered a new pair of sandles from Nomadic State of Mind (thank-you for the link trmpetplaya!







). I can't wait until they get here!









I do go barefoot when I can, mostly in the house and around my yard. All of the members of my family have a no shoe rule in their house - it is considered impolite to not take them off. I would go barefoot in other family members yards, but they all use so many chemical fertilizers and weed killers it makes me feel icky. So, I do use shoes there.


----------



## K's Mom!

On Saturday, I was just saying how much better I felt without my shoes on. I just chuckled at myself thinking I was a bit wacky.







Guess not! I am so happy to know that you all think the same way! I have been this way my entire life. I grew up in a socks/ barefoot indoors home and have continued this. I also ask guests to remove their shoes inside. My DD also enjoys being bare foot. I will wear sandals outside until it is about 30 degrees (F.) at the beginning of winter. Than I slip on my fake Ugg boots. I have been known to wear my sandals with snow on the ground. I never would have thought about going to the store or out to eat without sandals on though. Does anyone know if it is illegal to drive barefoot? I think it is in my state.


----------



## mother nurture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*
Mother Nurture - I'm not sure... maybe telling them that when they're grownups they can go barefoot as much as they want







They are more likely to get hurt than an adult going barefoot because they don't have as much experience, etc.

The first camp is over, but I have another one I am running in a couple weeks. I think that I am going to do a "shoes on outside" thing. I have no issue w/ shoes being off at anytime, but because of the concern (the school is in a house next to a big Fraternity house that throws beer bottles and who knows what else in our yard on Sat. nights







: ). Just to be safe, I probably should have them wear shoes outside.










Thank you for sharing all the comments during your volunteer experience. It always amazes me how people feel the need to comment on other people's choices. I had to laugh at the dog poop







I've stepped in dog poop before and it feels so strange between your toes







The spit on the street...sure people spit on the street, but that doesn't bother me. I will say that I have seen many people urinate on the streets downtown here after being out at bars.









Peace mamas.


----------



## simplespirit

I wear shoes when I run and I must wear shoes at work (a hospital/patient care). As soon as I get home, I am barefootin' it. I slip on birkies for the grocery store or what not. Barefoot looks so good with all of my hippie skirts!

And barefoot is cheap cheap cheap!


----------



## paxye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*

SBL also has a yahoo group that I just joined. It is so wonderful and informative! I highly recommend it to all of you! You can join it from their website.


I have been trying to join for a long time now... well over a year and the link from their site just sends me to the main page of Yahoo groups and a search turns up empty or with local groups... Can you post or pm me the link to the actual group?

thanks


----------



## paxye

oops... double post


----------



## HoneyTree

Happy Day! What a fun thread! Say, does anyone know of a fun siggy sign that looks like a footprint?

I grew up in Central Florida, sans shoes almost all the time, except, as a previous poster mentioned, in bark mulch (especially that horrible fake-red stuff!). I'm barefoot everywhere except in public, and then wearing Birks, Crocs, and the occasional generic flip flop with a fabric (vs. plastic--ouch!) thong part. Honestly, the issue of not wearing shoes in public had never even occurred to me until I read this thread! I'm kind of embarrassed at my level of unconscious acculturation!!!

I had to defend bare feet to a friend whose main concern, understandably, was the many many fire ant beds around here. I personally find that in bare feet, you are 1) more cautious about ant beds, 2) more likely to see and feel the FIRST ant so you can deal with it quicker, and 3) better able to quickly get all the ants off of you--it's much easier to brush ants off of bare feet than to dig them out of socks and shoes.

Thanks for the links, mamas!


----------



## paxye

Well, I have gotten over my need to wear shoes in public places... I have been barefoot completely for nearly a week and I love it... I do bring my new nomadic sandles with me in the car but I love feeling all of the textures on my feet... especially the cold floor of the supermarket...

My older ds has also been going barefoot all of the time too... I never really talked about it to him but he just commented on my going barefoot when I was about to get out of the car at the store and said that he didn't want shoes either.... So there we were... Me, barefoot and pregnant holding a barefoot 22 month old in a sling and holding a barefoot 4 yo's hand... He loves going into stores barefoot and giggles at the textures.... I love this!


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye*
Well, I have gotten over my need to wear shoes in public places... I have been barefoot completely for nearly a week and I love it... I do bring my new nomadic sandles with me in the car but I love feeling all of the textures on my feet... especially the cold floor of the supermarket...

My older ds has also been going barefoot all of the time too... I never really talked about it to him but he just commented on my going barefoot when I was about to get out of the car at the store and said that he didn't want shoes either.... So there we were... Me, barefoot and pregnant holding a barefoot 22 month old in a sling and holding a barefoot 4 yo's hand... He loves going into stores barefoot and giggles at the textures.... I love this!

That's so cool! I love the textures too







I really hadn't thought about going barefoot in public before a couple weeks ago so I was pretty culturally brainwashed







Now I've been barefoot for the past 1.5 weeks. A four day stretch, then a three day stretch, and now another four day (soon to be five!). It's great that most people haven't even mentioned my bare feet while I've been volunteering. Nobody said anything today.

The Yahoo group is called sbl-list. The link is http://groups.yahoo.com/group/sbl-list/ You do have to fill out a bunch of questions (to keep the list free from foot fetish people and such, I think) for screening, but it's well worth the time and effort to answer them! It's a pretty active list with at least 10 messages a day so I do the daily digest thing. It seems to be mostly men posting on the list thus far, but I haven't been a part of it for very long so maybe most of the women are just lurking. It'd be awesome to have more MDC mamas there though!

love and peace.


----------



## nolonger

Well, I drove barefoot for the first time today. It just kind of HAPPENED. I've been walking barefoot and carrying flip flops for about a week and a half, other than two days when I overdid it and had to let some blisters on the soles of my feet heal (and did they ever heal FAST compared to my shoe-induced blisters). I usually put on the flip-flops when I get in the car or arrive at the store I'm walking to and then slip them off when I get out. My mind was elsewhere, I sat down in the car, slipped off the flip-flops, and didn't even notice until I was several blocks down the road.

It feels MUCH safer than driving in flip-flops.

Thank you so much for this thread, trumpetplaya. I was actually dreading having to go barefoot not too long ago. My Doc Martins wore out and the only shoes I can afford are way too uncomfortable to allow me to walk as much as I want and need to. I have fairly large feet so shoes are something I can never find at the thrift store.

It really is much more comfortable this way and I haven't gotten any negative comments at all yet. Hopefully I can toughen up my soles enough to keep this up fairly far into the winter.


----------



## mother nurture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye*
Me, barefoot and pregnant holding a barefoot 22 month old in a sling and holding a barefoot 4 yo's hand... He loves going into stores barefoot and giggles at the textures.... I love this!

This is such a BEAUTIFUL picture, mama!!
I remember being at a festival when I was almost 9 months pregnant w/ dd and dancing around barefoot. Such a wonderful memory.

Welcome to all the new mamas.

Yesterday it rained and dd and I went walking around afterward. I love the way everything changes after a rain and how it feels under your feet.

Peace barefootn' mamas


----------



## cfiddlinmama

I was talking to my dh about driving barefoot (which I've been doing reg. now since this awesome tribe showed up in my life!) and he said "I LOVE driving barefoot!" He's been going barefoot a ton. Even on walks in the woods. (This is the guy who got his first pair of sandals 2 years ago and I had to do some pretty hard convincing to get him to do that!)

I still haven't gotten up the nerve to go into a store barefoot. I'm a little worried about the icky germ thing.....

Two Sundays now I have gone to church barefoot though. I LOVE it. I figured, God loves me for who I am, and I am someone who doesn't wear shoes so why should I wear them to church?! I had some people tell me I looked cute. And my MIL said that the barefeet looked perfect with my dress!! Much better reactions than to me going hairy but that's another story!.....

Very much OT but I was given these two chickens and they are running free in my yard until I get a fenced yard for them. They have taken a liking to me and follow me around. I live in a passive solar berm house and the whole front of the house is windows. The bottom of the windows are at ground level (it's about waist level inside) so my chickens (Hercules and HennyPenny) stand outside the windows wherever I am! When I'm at the computer, or in the kitchen, they stand outside the window and watch me! It's is so cool! Alright, so I'm crazy but I love my barefoot chickens! Have a happy barefootin day! Ciao~


----------



## bamamom

i always wondered where i belong!







I go barefoot all the time, except when we go out.

When I'm pg, I CANNOT stand shoes, and only wore them from car to building, and then kicked them off . went barefoot even in the mall...no one ever said anything to me


----------



## Peace~*

Hey all... It's so good to see so many familliar names from other forums. This is nice!

i'm posting this link for Barefoot Children based on the recent questions.

i am surprised when searching for more info and groups or activities, how little info or outdated info there is out there. We need a Head count on this thread and begin something new. i'll check out the Yahoo group.

*Because obviously all barefooters are not OFF THE GRID!*

Walk Well,
Peace Mamas








~*


----------



## Peace~*

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cfiddlinmama*
... Two Sundays now I have gone to church barefoot though. I LOVE it. I figured, God loves me for who I am, and I am someone who doesn't wear shoes so why should I wear them to church?! I had some people tell me I looked cute. And my MIL said that the barefeet looked perfect with my dress!! _*Much better reactions than to me going hairy but that's another story*_!.....

...
... Love this! So TRUE! It's Spiritual and a total trust. As with Loving our natural bodies and all the hair that comes with it! It's so funny, the societal judgments, when it comes to Natural Living. You'd think UN-Natural Would be weird to people. i found these reactions when talking about Natural foods with folks. Processed Non-food is "Normal"







:?

Live Well,
Peace~*


----------



## Zamber

My nomadic sandles arrived today - I LOVE THEM!!!!







They feel like you are wearing nothing at all. Free the feet!!!


----------



## paxye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zamber*
My nomadic sandles arrived today - I LOVE THEM!!!!







They feel like you are wearing nothing at all. Free the feet!!!

Aren't they cool!!! Mine are sitting in the car and I haven't worn them much but they are definately the only shoes that I will wear until winter....
Which ones did you get?


----------



## paxye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mother nurture*
This is such a BEAUTIFUL picture, mama!!
I remember being at a festival when I was almost 9 months pregnant w/ dd and dancing around barefoot. Such a wonderful memory.

Yesterday it rained and dd and I went walking around afterward. I love the way everything changes after a rain and how it feels under your feet.

Ahhhhh...







: Thanks!









That sounds like an amazing memory....

Ds and I have loved walking in the puddles everywhere... and I love walking in wet grass...


----------



## Zamber

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye*
Aren't they cool!!! Mine are sitting in the car and I haven't worn them much but they are definately the only shoes that I will wear until winter....
Which ones did you get?

I got natural color JC's. I wanted something with a heel strap but nothing between my toes.







I did make the mistake of trying them out on my kitchen floor, and nearly fell on my butt sliding around.


----------



## paxye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zamber*
I got natural color JC's. I wanted something with a heel strap but nothing between my toes.







I did make the mistake of trying them out on my kitchen floor, and nearly fell on my butt sliding around.









I bought the same ones and made the same mistake


----------



## trmpetplaya

We also got the natural coloured JC's! For the whole family (dd won't fit in hers for a while, we got them BIG for her







)!

I actually only tried mine on in bed and have been carrying them around for 4 days now without putting them on once









love and peace.


----------



## mother nurture

Hello mamas! I am so happy everyone at least likes the way that the nomadic sandals look and felt trying them on







When I saw Chris at a local festival vending he immediately gave me the brown and purple JCs to try on. Well...those are the ones I ended up w/.

Sorry about not warning any of you about the slipping on the floor







I did actually fall flat on my bum in the kitchen







:

Peace*~


----------



## Zamber

Hey, at least I know that I am not the only one with the sliding problem!









I rarely if ever put any shoes on DS (unless it is really cold). I have been asked by all kinds of people "Doesn't he have any shoes?". Of course he does, but he takes them off anyway!







Who says little ones are not smart?







Not too long ago a relative tried to give my DH a lecture about putting "proper supportive shoes" on DS, and he quickly put her in her place







.


----------



## walmin22

Just a little rant so please bear with me. Let me 1st say I love my MIL to death. I really do. I get along with her better then my own Mom. That said......I have told her many times that being barefoot is best for babies. If they are to wear shoes I have told her the kinds of shoes I perfer them to wear. But she can't resist on buying outfits that come with shoes attached. She came home with an outfit the other day that came with sandels and a hat. I think she would have learned with my 1st son that the hat and shoes never fit! I guess it is a good think they don't then I don't have to hurt her feeling when the kids don't wear them. I know she doesn't mean to go against my wishes she just forgets! And I really don't want her wasting her money on this kind of stuff. Ok I'm done and I feel better!


----------



## Zamber

Aw, she probably can't resist how tiny they are







. You can always donate them, or get crafty and make things with of them. I do know of quite a few grandparents who like to hang the baby shoes from the rear view mirror - ask her if she would like to do that









Anyways, I have a question for you all. What or who was your first inspiration to go barefoot? My first inspiration was my Grandmother. She never wore shoes unless there was a real need for it. When she passed away, one of her requests was to be buried with absolutely nothing on her feet. I remember my family members gathered around her casket when they lifted the bottom half so we all could double check to make sure her wish was granted (she used to tease us that she would come back and haunt us if we didn't.







).


----------



## spiderdust

Freecycle the extra shoes, but keep the outfits!


----------



## judybean

well, my inspiration now is my mom.

no, she's not shoeless At All -- but that's part of my inspiration. She has terrible, terrible looking hammer toes on both feet. To fix them she'd probably have to have her feet broken and reset. It's not worth it to her to have it done (and I can't blame her for that)... so she just deals with it day to day.... she has to find quite wide shoes to accomodate her feet and has only one pair of sandals she'll wear because they dont' show her toes that much.

I mean this in the nicest way, but I don't want my feet to end up like that. I figure the best thing I can do for my feet is keep them out of confining shoes


----------



## walmin22

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Zamber*
Aw, she probably can't resist how tiny they are







. You can always donate them,

No she does not have the will power to resist! My 1st son has XW feet with a high instep. She tried so hard to buy him cute crib shoes and/or slippers. When we finally had his feet measured we figured out why nothing worked. Very few kids shoes are made in XW. I do keep the outfits but I donate the shoes to Birthright (a crisis pregnancy organization). My Aunt works at one and she loves to see me come over with a big box of stuff that's unused with tags!

Who inspired me to love being barefoot? I don't know. It could be that most shoes just hurt my feet. When I was young my parents didn't have any money (they were 18 & 19 when they had me). So I always had cheap shoes. I can still remember when I was finally able to get my 1st pair of Nikes! They were white with a red swish. I even squeezed my feet into pumps with socks lined with lace! (Boy was I a slave to fashion.) But they both killed my feet! So as far back as I can remember I would go around barefooted when I could!


----------



## **guest**

My son has a very high instep too. Mine is high but not as bad as his.
We go barefoot in home but we can't outside. There's just too much glass, etc, everywhere. Plus, I live in an apt complex and I've found some dangerous things on the ground outside.
Even if I wear shoes when I am out, I tend to take them off when I'm sitting down. I forget sometimes and walk around in the cafe without shoes on. Sometimes I get in trouble, sometimes I don't.
Got in trouble for it at the library. LOL.
I would love some of those nomad sandals. Can't afford it though. And I wonder about fit because I have a wide foot.
I get plantars fasciites (sp?) at times and the specialist told me that I really should wear shoes with arch support. I can't AFFORD good shoes so that doesn't usually happen. heh.
Another reason i like to go barefoot is because my feet sweat so much. Seems like in the last 10 yrs, I've gotten really stinky sweaty feet. Ugh.


----------



## paxye

Who inspired me...
No one really... I just love the feeling of being barefoot and I have since I was a baby... I would fight shoes then (I had those special booties with the metal pieces because my feet turn in) and I fight shoes now...
I also have wide feet and have trouble finding shoes that are comfy and don;t give me ingrown toenails... I have already had 5 surgeries on my nails because of that..


----------



## paxye

Oh... I went to a new Chiro two days ago and they noticed that I came in barefoot and thought it was really good... however, in my exam he noticed that I have very flat feet and said that it was probably the cause of my knee problem... my feet are flat, my knees are more together and my feet turn inwards and that it is a probable cause for my back problems... and said that I should go see a podiatrist...







:
I was talking to him and his wife after (they are the 2 chiros that own and run the place) and they said that normally going barefoot is best but that with my "problem" shoes with a high arch would be better...

What do you think of that....

I love being barefoot and can't stand shoes... It is not me and I would not be able to do it..


----------



## beansricerevolt

yay for barefoot families! I am barefoot as much as possible. Its pretty gross in our city (Hammond IN) and can't bring myself to walking barefoot unless its in our neighborhood. I often walk to the store or post office and wish I could do it barefoot







Its such a littered city and Im afraid Im going to step on glass.


----------



## paxye

Well I checked out a bit more about flat feet and what I have is that it is a bit controversial... Some people believe that insoles are needed to correct flat feet and other say that bare footing is better because it strengthens the muscles... I think that the barefooting argument is better… the insoles have always hurt my feet because they are not natural and are doing nothing to correct the problem… going barefoot will help make my feet stronger…


----------



## nolonger

Kind of funny kind of sad story to share today. I've been talking with my parents about barefooting just because I thought it would bring back fond memories of a little girl who was so well-known for her tendency to remove her shoes as soon as (sometimes before) the snow melted. I've shared what I've learned about misconceptions and I've shared that there are many of us and I've diffused comments about more serious issues we'd disagree on by changing the subject to barefooting.

Sadly, the more things change, the more they stay the same; I'd still rather have them tell me that I need to put ds in school and send dd to the homeless shelter so I can work a minimum wage job to pay for SHOES than for the other reasons they might attack my parenting, which are more triggering and which I fell less confident about.

It may be hard to find work in my little town, but I absolutely love the fact that I have yet to hear a single negative comment about barefooting in public. I have a pair of cheap athletic shoes that are okay for bicycling even though I can't walk in them without pain, a pair of flip-flops to carry when I don't want to deal with "no shoes no shirt no service" and feet for WALKING.

I'm hoping that my feet will toughen up enough that the cold won't bother me in the winter; my dear departed Doc Martins were leaking for the past two winters and freezing my toes off in soaked socks was no fun. Sure there will be puddles, but skin dries so much faster than wool.


----------



## Zamber

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye*
Oh... I went to a new Chiro two days ago and they noticed that I came in barefoot and thought it was really good... however, in my exam he noticed that I have very flat feet and said that it was probably the cause of my knee problem... my feet are flat, my knees are more together and my feet turn inwards and that it is a probable cause for my back problems... and said that I should go see a podiatrist...







:
I was talking to him and his wife after (they are the 2 chiros that own and run the place) and they said that normally going barefoot is best but that with my "problem" shoes with a high arch would be better...

What do you think of that....

I love being barefoot and can't stand shoes... It is not me and I would not be able to do it..

Well, I don't know what would be best for you, but I can share with you my experience with flat feet. When I was in elementary school, my family had noticed that my feet flatten out when I step down (my feet do have an arch when no weight is put on them). So, I was taken to a foot doc, where over the course of several years thousands of dollars were spent on special made supportive shoe inserts, doctor bills (insurance wouldn't cover it at the time), I was only allowed to wear althletic shoes with high arches, and was told I couldn't do any competitive sports or wear high heels. Well, I did what I was told, and to me it caused more problems. My feet and back started hurting me. I went that route for about ten years, and in the end it did nothing for me...if anything my feet had gotten weaker. Once I hit eighteen I rebelled, and stopped doing what I was "suppose to do" in regards to my feet. The back pain did get really bad when I first stopped because my body had gotten dependant on me wearing the support. I am still going to the chiropracter to help my back heal up, but they can only do so much - the damage has already been done. My feet have now gotten stronger, and have started correcting themselves on their own since I have left them alone. I think the reason I even developed flat feet to begin with is because I was not an active child....I never really was allowed to run around. So, my feet never got the exercise they needed, and you know the old saying - use it or lose it. So, letting my feet go bare and being more active has helped me.


----------



## trmpetplaya

:

My dh has flat feet. They used to be much worse, but now that he's going barefoot most of the time they have started to actually develop arches. So from personal experience, barefooting definitely helps develop arches







Dh also wore shoes almost all the time as a child. I never wore shoes. He has flat feet and I have lovely arches. Might be partly hereditary, but probably has something to do with how much we wore shoes as children.

Dh also has never been able to run because of his flat feet, but he can run barefoot









love and peace.


----------



## mother nurture

No experiences w/ flat feet-so, I am no help!!

Hope you mamas are having a good one.

Peace


----------



## spiderdust

Anyone have any opinions on Chaco sandals for those times when you can't get away without shoes?


----------



## Past_VNE

I thought Chacos were way too heavy and more formed and stiffer than any of the other all terrain sandals I've tried. I did not like them at all, despite their following. I figure the people who love them aren't used to flexible, lightweight and 'low-support' shoes and don't know what they're missing.


----------



## trmpetplaya

I've never even heard of Chacos.... but as far as not being able to get away with going barefoot, I've found that most places don't care. We went out to pizza the other night barefoot and nobody said one word. I was nursing my almost 8 month old while we were both barefoot in the pizza parlour








Not a word was said to us though...

The local grocery store is fine with us being barefoot too. I think it helps that dh also goes barefoot. Since there are two of us, maybe people don't think it's as odd







Dd is always barefoot too, but most of the time her feet are hidden in the sling.

I really like the nomadic sandals! I wore them once because I was late and in a hurry to get to the piano lessons I teach (I walk to my students' house) and then I was walking to the rummage sale I helped out at afterwards and the road is this terrible rough pavement so I have to go slow barefoot and needed to get there by lunch time so I was in a hurry again. I could still feel the pavement somewhat through the sandals so it was like halfway between barefoot and shoes. Very cool! They are so incredibly lightweight too!

My record is now 6 days without sandals. I only broke my (first) 4 day streak by wearing sandals for 10 minutes and then my (second) 4 day streak by wearing sandals for about 30 minutes and then my 6 day streak I broke because of being late for piano lessons so that was for about an hour. One hour and forty minutes of shoe-wearing in 2 weeks. Not bad! My feet feel great!

love and peace.


----------



## itsang

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*
My record is now 6 days without sandals. I only broke my (first) 4 day streak by wearing sandals for 10 minutes and then my (second) 4 day streak by wearing sandals for about 30 minutes and then my 6 day streak I broke because of being late for piano lessons so that was for about an hour. One hour and forty minutes of shoe-wearing in 2 weeks. Not bad!

6 days? you go, trmpetplaya!!


----------



## paxye

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*
. Might be partly hereditary, but probably has something to do with how much we wore shoes as children.

I never wore shoes as a child either... I hated them and would even sneak out without shoes in the winter... but of course when we mved to Montreal my mom wouldn't let me go barefoot as much because it was the "big City"...

I am also on a great streak of being barefoot... I haven't worn my sandals since the thursday before last... I have gotten a few comments but more questions... and it feels SO good!!


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye*
I am also on a great streak of being barefoot... I haven't worn my sandals since the thursday before last... I have gotten a few comments but more questions... and it feels SO good!!

Doesn't it feel wonderful??? Dh and I walked through the 3rd of July streetfair barefoot just a little while ago and it was amazing that we were the only ones. We got some stares and no comments. We ended up going to the grocery store and coming back home by way of a shortcut over a gravel parking lot (to avoid the crowds, we'll see enough crowds tomorrow) and it was no big deal







It was the really nasty sharp gravel too, but it didn't bother us.

I think that most people don't even think twice about wearing shoes. It's just what people do and everyone assumes there's a good reason for it (even though there really aren't many reasons to...). I love walking all over town barefoot because then maybe I'm helping at least one person think about the social norm and question whether shoes really are necessary. Maybe if they question this, then they'll question other social norms they might otherwise take for granted









love and peace.


----------



## Lexi_029

I am always barefoot too. I have an extra large purse to carry a pair of flip-flops in just in case I get yelled at to put my shoes on in a store but otherwise I'm barefoot.


----------



## spiderdust

The not being able to get away with being barefoot today had more to do with hot pavement than store regulations. I burned my wee feet walking back to the car!


----------



## mother nurture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderdust*
The not being able to get away with being barefoot today had more to do with hot pavement than store regulations. I burned my wee feet walking back to the car!

ouch mama







!! Even w/ all my years of going barefoot almost everywhere I did this the other day







I was walking from my car to the beach and the asphault was SO HOT! I burned my feet and actually had some blisters on them. As much as I







being barefoot, I had to wear some sandals on the way back to the car (sweet dh went back and got me some). I was, however, able to walk barefoot even on the blisters









Last night we went to a festival in a small fishing town. There was an awesome band playing there. Dd and I danced the night away in our barefeet!


----------



## trmpetplaya

The 4th of July parade and booths and such were great! I saw a lady that I know and one of her little girls was barefoot. I told her daughter that I liked her shoes and her little sister asked to take her shoes off too







So there were five of us (dh, dd, me, and the two girls) barefoot, listening to the community band! Good times









Dh cut his toe this morning. Of course he was wearing sandals and riding his bike... so it wasn't barefoot, but maybe shoes are useful for biking







Do any of you bike in sandals? The only pair of shoes I own is a pair of clogs that wouldn't be good for biking... I don't know if I would be comfortable enough to bike barefoot or if it's safe. Something to look into?

love and peace.


----------



## nolonger

The only time I wear shoes any more is when I'm on the bike. My dd rides in her $1.99 flip-flops. She owns several other pairs of shoes, but she doesn't wear them.

I burned my feet quite badly about a week or two ago and had HUGE blisters on the soles. I was completely stranded until dd came home from school and I could use the bike because I couldn't walk anywhere.

My soles healed up amazingly quickly, though; I think it was within two days, three at the most. I still had blisters between my toes and in the other places that the shoes caused before I began going barefoot outside in public.


----------



## mother nurture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider*
I burned my feet quite badly about a week or two ago and had HUGE blisters on the soles. I was completely stranded until dd came home from school and I could use the bike because I couldn't walk anywhere.

My soles healed up amazingly quickly, though; I think it was within two days, three at the most. I still had blisters between my toes and in the other places that the shoes caused before I began going barefoot outside in public.

Wow mama. That sounds quite painful. I'm glad that you also healed well.

The 4th was wonderful! We just went over to another family we are friendly w/'s house. Me and dd went barefoot and dh wore some hemp sandals. But, they came off as soon as we got inside. This family is barefoot most of the time, especially the girls. The one is my student and she is always running around barefoot at school. We had music on and all the girls were dancing around barefoot all night. The best, though was when their youngest dd (my student who is 4) was dancing around the yard w/ sparklers barefoot. We got lots of pics.

Growing up w/ a summer beach home I actually biked barefoot a lot. I did occasionally wear sandals. Those rides, though, were more leisure rides and not very FAST exercise rides.

On a similar subject...I try to go walking and running 3 times a week. For this I wear sneakers







: However, I do the feel of running barefoot. I went to visit some family a couple months ago and forgot my sneaks and ran barefoot, unfortunately it was on the sidewalk, like here, and it is difficult to try to maneuver around all the glass, rocks, etc.


----------



## cfiddlinmama

trmpetplaya - I swear you read my mind!! How do you do it? I was coming on here today to ask about my kids biking and there you are, asking the same question! I have always had the rule that they have to wear shoes biking for safety sake. I got to thinking about it the other day (I'm quite brilliant you know!) and I thought that they should probably wear closed toe shoes, cause sandals don't exactly provide protection. I was watching my dd1 ride in her flipflops and I thought that maybe it was a bit hypocritical of me to insist on shoes, but allow flipflops?







Help! Somebody help me sort out my safety dilemma! I haven't worn shoes for several days now. Went to our 4th party barefoot and actually got my brother to take his off too! (Of course my kids were barefoot!) I have gotten more are you pg questions since I started going barefoot full time.







I guess the only way it's justifiable for some one to be barefoot all the time is if they are prg.







:







:


----------



## Ravin

I've been more comfortable barefoot ever since my pregnancy. Even before that, I would go barefoot when I could.

I find myself in shoes far more than I used to, because my main transportation is the bus (shoes required) and bicycle (closed toe shoes for safety). I wear sandals (my current pair are Ghillies, sandals with a closed toe) from Nativearth Shoes. http://www.nativearth.com
The recycled conveyor belt soles are VERY flexible and let the foot move more like barefoot. DD is still in robeez-type shoes, though we tried Preschoolians last summer (HOT pavement). Hot desert city pavement and transportation issues are the main reason we bother with shoes at all.


----------



## trmpetplaya

Ravin - You should talk to the management of the bus system. Most buses allow it, but they don't want it to be common knowledge. Sometimes it just depends on the bus driver. If they know that you do it often and take complete responsibility for any injuries due to being barefoot then they'll usually allow it. You can always sign and turn in a waiver if they insist









Cfiddlinmama - Dh actually got hurt pretty badly on the 4th because he was biking in flip-flops. He sliced his big toe open and most people would have gone to the hospital and gotten stitches. He just washed it and taped it up really well and now it's completely healed, but he had to wear sandals for a little while at the 4th festivities and that made his back hurt. So flip-flops really aren't great to be biking in... Maybe he would have been more careful had he not been wearing any footwear at all.

I find that I'm more aware of my feet if they aren't "protected" at all rather than partially. In thin flip flops one could still get cut on glass or have something fall on the foot, but because of the illusion of being protected one probably wouldn't be paying much attention to those hazards whereas with bare feet it's easier to remember that it's important to be more aware.

love and peace.


----------



## trmpetplaya

I hate not having the search feature









love and peace.


----------



## mother nurture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*
I find that I'm more aware of my feet if they aren't "protected" at all rather than partially. In thin flip flops one could still get cut on glass or have something fall on the foot, but because of the illusion of being protected one probably wouldn't be paying much attention to those hazards whereas with bare feet it's easier to remember that it's important to be more aware.

love and peace.









I am so much more aware when i am barefoot. I find myself present during my walking, actually enjoying and feeling each step and such. When I have on shoes-it's like I am just "running blindly".

I have found that being barefoot is coming a lot easier in public places. I usually get thrown out







But, with the warm summer months I've been wearing a lot of long breezy skirts. Being only 5'1" (on a good day), my barefeet are usually covered, so management or whoever else, doesn't seem them.









Peace and blessings


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mother nurture*
I am so much more aware when i am barefoot. I find myself present during my walking, actually enjoying and feeling each step and such. When I have on shoes-it's like I am just "running blindly".

I have found that being barefoot is coming a lot easier in public places. I usually get thrown out







But, with the warm summer months I've been wearing a lot of long breezy skirts. Being only 5'1" (on a good day), my barefeet are usually covered, so management or whoever else, doesn't seem them.









Peace and blessings

I always wear long skirts so maybe that's why I've not gotten many comments... I hadn't thought about that. Dh goes barefoot wearing shorts and has heard more from people about his bare feet. Thankfully our grocery store is barefoot friendly









On Friday, dh stepped out of our house and onto a piece of broken pottery with his heel







We have no idea how it got there... he even swept out front the other day.







He bled a TON, but it was just a tiny little cut. He's fine now, but it was pretty scary at the time. So he's been wearing sandals the last couple days.

I got my new senior title!!! I'm so excited that I was able to think of one finally. It only took me 400+ posts to think of one









love and peace.


----------



## mother nurture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*
I got my new senior title!!! I'm so excited that I was able to think of one finally. It only took me 400+ posts to think of one









love and peace.









I love it mama









Sorry about your dh. It seems like he has had some barefooting accidents recently







I'm glad that he is healing.

peace~


----------



## Past_VNE

DS ripped a good piece of flesh of the tip of his little toe the other day. We were just walking around a small touristy town and his tripped and hit his head, HARD! We didn't realize his toe was hurt until we got home and saw the dried blood. The chunk of skin was dead. We cleaned him up, put a bandage on it and put some See Kai Run sandals on him for a few hours to keep the bandage on. Poor little guy points it out to me several times per day now.


----------



## Past_VNE

I also wanted to mention that I get much lessle hassle from folks when I'm in long skirts. Yay! for long skirts!!


----------



## cfiddlinmama

Well, I went for 2 weeks straight with no shoes. We went out to eat with an older couple who are really good friends of ours so I put on a pair of flipflops cause I didn't want to cause a scene. I did take them off in the car and at the table so it was just walking in and out of the restaurant!!

Then Sunday at Church, I was passed a note from the Sisters saying they saw that I didn't have any shoes on and that it would be more appropriate (?) if I had them on and if I had any I should put them on. Well, I did have a pair in the car so I couldn't honestly say I didn't have any so I put them on. My feet were so unhappy.







And the shoes came off immediately after!

We have a dress code at our church which is cool with me, but it doesn't say a thing about shoes. I don't see what the stretch is from barefeet to tiny flip flops is. Several religions remove their shoes in holy places. Peasants would have worn barefeet to church since they didn't wear shoes in the summer. I'm a peasant!

Discalced (I know I didn't spell it right) means without shoes. There are several religious orders of nuns and priests that are discalced. So there are Discalced Carmelites, Discalced Franscicans etc. My dear friend and fellow shoe hater said to tell people I was doing it for religious reasons: I'm a Discalced Momalite!









Seriously though, I'm going to have to talk to the Sisters and find out what the problem is.... My dad hates it, but that's a whole nutha story!


----------



## cfiddlinmama

Oh ya, trmpetplaya - Nice senior title!


----------



## judybean

trmpetplaya -- I *LOVE* your title!!! I *still* haven't thought of anything witty to put there









(maybe by the time I hit 5,000?)


----------



## TzippityDoulah

I'm am barefoot every single chance I get. if I have to wear shoes it's those silly rubber airwalk cheap things b/c I can't afford anything eco friendly.

in the winter I often wear slippers outl

I never understoo how anyone can stand boots. all that restriction around your ankle! YUCK! when I was young and thought i was a cool "punk" I weore Docs 24/7. and it drove me nuts! But I wore them at all times.

thinking back I seriously was trying hard. b/c I hated those shoes so much. the most uncomfortable thing i ever stepped in. haha funny!


----------



## TzippityDoulah

I totaly agree with you!!! no shoes in church should be a GOOD thing! Holy ground, right!?

silly how even church get caught up in dress codes!!!

I was just thinking this same thing. I always take my shoes off during our service... an put them on to walk out. people have noticed. but I bet if I walked around shoeless I would get comments. I would also GIVE comments! hahaha

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cfiddlinmama*
Well, I went for 2 weeks straight with no shoes. We went out to eat with an older couple who are really good friends of ours so I put on a pair of flipflops cause I didn't want to cause a scene. I did take them off in the car and at the table so it was just walking in and out of the restaurant!!

Then Sunday at Church, I was passed a note from the Sisters saying they saw that I didn't have any shoes on and that it would be more appropriate (?) if I had them on and if I had any I should put them on. Well, I did have a pair in the car so I couldn't honestly say I didn't have any so I put them on. My feet were so unhappy.







And the shoes came off immediately after!

We have a dress code at our church which is cool with me, but it doesn't say a thing about shoes. I don't see what the stretch is from barefeet to tiny flip flops is. Several religions remove their shoes in holy places. Peasants would have worn barefeet to church since they didn't wear shoes in the summer. I'm a peasant!

Discalced (I know I didn't spell it right) means without shoes. There are several religious orders of nuns and priests that are discalced. So there are Discalced Carmelites, Discalced Franscicans etc. My dear friend and fellow shoe hater said to tell people I was doing it for religious reasons: I'm a Discalced Momalite!









Seriously though, I'm going to have to talk to the Sisters and find out what the problem is.... My dad hates it, but that's a whole nutha story!


----------



## TzippityDoulah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxye*
I agree with you... I don't believe that they are trying to insult me... However, it does! I have a friend that I visit often and for religious reasons everyone must take their shoes off in the house, no houseshoes etc... even repair men etc are asked to take off their shoes...
That is what I would love in my house...

Hang a nice friendly sign strongly inviting them to take of their shoes and relax when in your home. hang it on your door! and put a shoe area/rack out to use. I did this =) it worked!!

and if people said they'd rather not then I figured they had a good personal reason and I let i go. their friendship is more important than my dislike of shoes haha


----------



## mother nurture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HennyPenny*
I totaly agree with you!!! no shoes in church should be a GOOD thing! Holy ground, right!?

silly how even church get caught up in dress codes!!!

I was just thinking this same thing. I always take my shoes off during our service... an put them on to walk out. people have noticed. but I bet if I walked around shoeless I would get comments. I would also GIVE comments! hahaha

I just wanted to add onto this. I recently found a wonderful church to worship at. I wore my nomadics, but too them off during the service. No one said anything, but then I wasn't walking around. I was thinking about this the other day and was curious if anyone knew any scripture re:barefooting.


----------



## trmpetplaya

I haven't yet gotten up the courage to go barefoot to church either... There's no dress code or anything and I think it should certainly be appropriate!!! Holy ground for sure







I haven't worn "real" shoes to church in years though. Only sandals and such. Last Sunday one lady LOVED my Nomadic sandals (I got the natural JC ones) so I guess people notice feet in church...

Cfiddlinmama - that's awesome about going for 2 weeks! It's so liberating, isn't it? I can't believe how many years I wore shoes needlessly because I thought it was necessary in public









Thank you for the senior title compliments!!! I'm so happy to have one finally







:

love and peace.


----------



## judybean

I admit to not going barefoot in public places -- until yesterday









I went to my favorite cofffee shop barefoot yesterday! I haven't worn shoes in.... two days now! And I'm *so* loving it!

(and I'm working to get some paypal to get the nomadic state JC sandals!! my all-time-favorite Borns finally bit the dust three days ago!)


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
I admit to not going barefoot in public places -- until yesterday









I went to my favorite cofffee shop barefoot yesterday! I haven't worn shoes in.... two days now! And I'm *so* loving it!

(and I'm working to get some paypal to get the nomadic state JC sandals!! my all-time-favorite Borns finally bit the dust three days ago!)









Yay!!! It's the most liberating feeling in the world to go barefoot in public! I seriously think that wearing shoes contributes to depression. I feel so happy when I'm barefoot and so sad when I have to put sandals on (though the JC's are awesome! Almost like going barefoot for sure).

love and peace.


----------



## mother nurture

I was at church today and dd and I were both barefoot. We were meeting w/ the pastor to discuss some Bible studies. He commented on us being barefoot and how wonderful he felt it was









I definitely feel so liberated and free while barefoot. My JCs were really stinky today







I had left them in the car after going into a store in the rain, where they FORBID going barefoot







: had to put on some shoes to walk to the office or I would have ended up w/ some more blisters on my way across the asphault-it has been blistering HOT here. I got horrible blisters from the sandals. Just another reason why barefoot is so much better.


----------



## NinaBruja

:hi
i think its really odd when people wear shoes inside...
or when they force shoes onto thier children.
i dont even force clothing... im a closet nudist barefooter


----------



## TzippityDoulah

as much as i love being barefoot... and I've always been that way, I still like the feeling of shoes sometimes. (well only *good* shoes... not like uncomfortable crappy things... or god forbid HEELS!!! EEEK!)

Like I went into the store yesterday barefoot and it was SO cold my feet hurt which made my back ache. the whole tme I wished I'd worn shoes.

so I guss I won't be starting any revolutions! haha I just wanna be barefeet when I wanna be barefoot. and that's pretty often. but.... shoes are useful. when _I_ want them.


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HennyPenny*
as much as i love being barefoot... and I've always been that way, I still like the feeling of shoes sometimes. (well only *good* shoes... not like uncomfortable crappy things... or god forbid HEELS!!! EEEK!)

Like I went into the store yesterday barefoot and it was SO cold my feet hurt which made my back ache. the whole tme I wished I'd worn shoes.

so I guss I won't be starting any revolutions! haha I just wanna be barefeet when I wanna be barefoot. and that's pretty often. but.... shoes are useful. when _I_ want them.

Well... it's like anything else. It's definitely doable part-time







I think that everyone should be free to wear shoes or not anywhere they want to! My thing is that many people who wear shoes regularly think that they can tell me that I should wear shoes even though it's perfectly healthy and legal not to... because apparently I'm not smart enough to make up my own mind about it







: I don't bother them about wearing shoes









You rock, proxybat! We don't force clothing on our dd either







(unless we go somewhere) We EC so she goes at least half naked all the time while at home!

love and peace.


----------



## mother nurture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat*
:hi
i think its really odd when people wear shoes inside...
or when they force shoes onto thier children.
i dont even force clothing... im a closet nudist barefooter









My dd loves to be nude. It doesn't bother me. I actually like some time nude myself. She has also liked to take off her pants and now panties. She recently learned how to pull some of her shirts off.


----------



## NinaBruja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*
You rock, proxybat! We don't force clothing on our dd either







(unless we go somewhere) We EC so she goes at least half naked all the time while at home!

love and peace.









poxybat, actually







:








and we EC too! yay!


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat*
poxybat, actually







:








and we EC too! yay!

Well... I always warn people IRL that I'm terrible with names









I think EC and barefooting go together in a different paradigm from normal kind of way... both diapers and shoes are perceived as being necessary and normal in modern society and yet they're both optional









love and peace.


----------



## ~MommaCarrie~

Thats so funny theres actually a group of activists Id never of thought! Me and my kiddos are almost always barefoot but just because Im too lazy and dont mind the feel of grass between my toes. Unless were going to the store were barefoot - oh and in the winter frostbite wouldnt be fun.


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~MommaCarrie~*
Thats so funny theres actually a group of activists Id never of thought! Me and my kiddos are almost always barefoot but just because Im too lazy and dont mind the feel of grass between my toes. Unless were going to the store were barefoot - oh and in the winter frostbite wouldnt be fun.

Welcome to MDC and to the barefooter tribe!!!

love and peace.


----------



## judybean

In the mornings (except for this week, too many other things going on, though I'm *totally* missing the walk!) I go on a walk with a couple other moms. They're about as mainstream as they come, though they all breastfed for six months to a year.

For whatever reason I find it perfectly fine to mention the vax issue (in a totally calm, non-judgemental way because honestly these moms had never even thought to question it... at least they thought about questioning it... whether they did or not? well, that's their journey), I show off my pit and leg hair, I shout the wonders of baking soda and vinegar from the rooftops, I'll show off the most recent cloth diaper I sewed up, etc.... but gosh... the moment I begin talking about the joys of being barefoot .... and *gasp* keeping kids out of shoes for at least a year?!?

You would have thought I was walking naked down the street and nobody knew quite how to tell me.

Seriously. I thought it was the most bizarre thing. I guess I just figured barefootism would be a pretty lukewarm topic that would just be fun to talk about. But it was like I totally killed the conversation. I'm not sure if they thought I was judging that they had put hard-soled shoes on their older kids or what.....

At least I brought up soft-soled (leather) shoes. One mama was all about those.

(but don't get me started on the germs thing.... I figure there are far worse germs *living* in some people's shoes!)


----------



## TzippityDoulah

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*

(but don't get me started on the germs thing.... I figure there are far worse germs *living* in some people's shoes!)

yeah totally I agree!! yucky swampy shoes.

the only thing that worries me is stepping on rusty things, or glass and what not. which is sadly not all that uncommon around here. but germs? i can wash those off!


----------



## cfiddlinmama

I really can't believe the violent reactions I get from people. Mainly from cloth dipes, being hairy, and going barefoot. I don't know if they somehow take it as a personal criticism. I usually am just trying to make interesting conversation. Ya know? Mostly they just chalk it up to being a crazy hippie. Oh ya, the no poo thing kills them too. Somehow that just solidifies it in their minds that I'm dirty. I can just hear them "I mean, she doesn't shave or use shampoo, how gross. Look at her feet with callouses. How unfeminine. She's trying to save the world one diaper at a time. Doesn't she know it's a hopeless cause? Let's just pollute and not think about it."







I'm starting to get lots of comments about my 13mo old dd not wearing shoes. I tell them about feet development & they just look at me like I'm crazy. I did just get her some soft leather shoes for when she starts walking. But other than slippers in the winter, she's never worn shoes.









judybean - OT but I'd love to talk to you sometime about your experiences as a NFL Trad. especially regarding gentle discipline k? Maybe the Quiverfull tribe would be better?


----------



## Tonia80

Been branching out with the bare feet lately. Guess it just never dawned on me I COULD. Been trained to wear shoes everywhere, KWIM? I love the cool tile in the stores on my bare feet. Best is still the damp grass after the rain though.
Question for you all...what do you wear on your feet in the winter?


----------



## NinaBruja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*
Well... I always warn people IRL that I'm terrible with names








I think EC and barefooting go together in a different paradigm from normal kind of way... *both diapers and shoes are perceived as being necessary and normal in modern society and yet they're both optional*









yes! so so true!
and im horrible at even remembering people...









Quote:


Originally Posted by *HennyPenny*
the only thing that worries me is stepping on rusty things, or glass and what not. which is sadly not all that uncommon around here. but germs? i can wash those off!

when i was little i got a rusty old roofing nail through my foot while i was wearing shoes... man that sucked.


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tonia80*
Been branching out with the bare feet lately. Guess it just never dawned on me I COULD. Been trained to wear shoes everywhere, KWIM? I love the cool tile in the stores on my bare feet. Best is still the damp grass after the rain though.
Question for you all...what do you wear on your feet in the winter?

Yay! I think it's really the pervasive idea that shoes are necessary that encourages people to comment about bare feet and prevents most people from even thinking about not wearing shoes (especially in public). I had to read about it online and find out that it was legal and safe and that I wasn't the only one before I tried doing it in public (as an adult) also. I wonder WHY it's so pervasive







Maybe because you can't really sell shoes to people who don't wear them... capitalism, ya' gotta love it









I don't know what I'll wear on my feet in the winter (if there is a winter for much longer... I just watched Al Gore's film "An Inconvenient Truth" - don't like HIM, but the movie was good - about global warming and &*($^#$&*!!!!! I kinda wish I didn't know about it... with knowledge comes responsibility...) because I just started the whole barefooting thing. I guess I'll wait and see. I have sandals and it never snows around here anymore so... I know there are people who hike barefoot in the snow though so it CAN be done.

There are some studies showing that getting wounded on the feet while wearing shoes is much more dangerous than while barefoot. I should look them up again... Shoes serve as perfect incubators for all kids of bacteria and fungi. In fact... the story about getting athlete's foot in the locker room/public showers is only true if you go barefoot into the locker room and then put shoes on afterwards because athlete's foot doesn't grow easily or at all on unshod feet.

I know a few barefooters who can put a piece of curved glass, pointy side up, on the ground and crush it beneath their heal without getting cut. So I guess glass stops being an issue after going barefoot long enough









love and peace.


----------



## mother nurture

Hey, mamas! Long time. I am so glad that the server is up and I have a moment to get on here









judybean-I can't believe those mamas freaked out so much about barefooting.







: Seems strange. It amazes me how many people think barefooting is so crazy.

During the winter it doesn't get too cold here. And almost never snows, so I usually can get away w/ barefoot for quite a while. However, I do have some pairs of soft soled sock shoes that I usually wear out and about. I picked them up at a hippie shop in town, but I think they sell some on gypsy rose's site. If I feel that the weather is just too much for barefeet or soft shoes I wear a pair of comfy old knock off vegan birk clogs. They are really comfy, too.

On the subject of nakedness...dd, as I mentioned spends quite a bit of time nude. We were visiting my parents over the last few days and my dad kept telling dd that she needed to put some clothes on. She cried and then when she took a shower she was so embarassed to be nude


----------



## JoyJoy1975

Wow never knew their was a name for it. I went barefoot as a kid we only had flip flops for summer time outings and shoes for church. My kids have tons of shoes they only wear when were going somewhere. SAHM so my kids are home a lot and barefoot a lot. My DH makes them wear shoes to go outside but the thing is he doesn't know is mom never does so they go barefoot a lot. Me I am barefoot right now just looked all the kids are too. Were all barefoot about 90percent of our day and the other 10 is if were going somewhere which some days we just don't go anywere. Mostly the weekends we are out and about.


----------



## NinaBruja

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*
I know a few barefooters who can put a piece of curved glass, pointy side up, on the ground and crush it beneath their heal without getting cut. So I guess glass stops being an issue after going barefoot long enough

i used to be able to do this as a child. i used to freak out the shoe wearing children in the neighborhood when i jumped off a 4 foot ledge onto broken glass bwahaha...
and i spent summers barefoot in the middle of the desert in arizona. my mom used to call me asbestos feet.

cant do it anymore though...


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat*
i used to be able to do this as a child. i used to freak out the shoe wearing children in the neighborhood when i jumped off a 4 foot ledge onto broken glass bwahaha...









:

That's awesome!!!

love and peace.


----------



## mother nurture

Quote:


Originally Posted by *poxybat*
i used to be able to do this as a child. i used to freak out the shoe wearing children in the neighborhood when i jumped off a 4 foot ledge onto broken glass bwahaha...
and i spent summers barefoot in the middle of the desert in arizona. my mom used to call me asbestos feet.

cant do it anymore though...

Wow mama! Stunts like that...did you make a few bucks?









My feet seemed much stronger when I was younger. They are still pretty strong when it comes to cuts and sharp objects (just sensitive to the hot asphalt). I can walk through the dunes at the beach and if I get a sandspur in my foot it doesn't hurt, but broken glass.....


----------



## queenofhercastle

Fellow barefooter checking in here!

I'm glad I found this thread! I'm barefoot the majority of the day unless I have to go somewhere. My kids run around barefoot too. It never crosses my mind to put on shoes when I'm at home. Even when I go out to back yard. And I've been like that since I was a kid. I've _never_ liked wearing shoes.

The shoe thing was also why I never could get into the Flylady system. Wearing shoes around the house just doesn't make any sense to me. I even kick them off when I go to the park with the kids.

Nice to see there are so many others like me!


----------



## arlecchina

oh my god, thankyou for this thread
I hate shoes







always have.


----------



## trmpetplaya

Welcome, queen, arlecchina, and joy! Always good to see new barefooters









love and peace.


----------



## Snowdrift

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya*
I know a few barefooters who can put a piece of curved glass, pointy side up, on the ground and crush it beneath their heal without getting cut. So I guess glass stops being an issue after going barefoot long enough









Enjoying the "new posts" restoration and stumbled across this tribe. I'm only moderately hard-core on the bare-feetness, but I read this and remembered a passage from Thor Heyerdahl's book on Easter Island.

Easter Island is made of sharp volcanic rock that the residents walked barefoot on with impunity. All the westerner's shoes quickly got sliced up on the rocks. The missionaires gave shoes to the children--who quicklyl returned to their barefooted-ness when the shoes got sliced up on the rocks. The shoes couldn't handle it, but their feet were fine.


----------



## cfiddlinmama

That'a an awesome story tie-dyed! Welcome! It's so freeing to be barefoot!


----------



## nolonger

I forget whether I mentioned this before, but I found this thread and all of Trmpetplaya's links to the Society for Barefoot Living right about the time my Doc Martins wore out and I was very worried about not being able to afford comfortable walking shoes. I now have a pair of Dollar Tree flip-flops which live in my left hand (I put them on when going into stores sometimes) and a pair of el cheapos that are suitable for bicycle riding but not walking. I had one incident when my feet were first toughening up where I accidentally blistered my soles on hot pavement, but I was fine a few days later, much more quickly than when I tried to walk in my bicycle shoes.

I've walked barefoot across town several times since and am perfectly happy with this situation. It doesn't snow here very often so we'll see how I manage over the winter.

My dd is a homeschool graduate who very much wants to go to college; a replacement for the Doc Martins would probably have cost at least as much as tuition for a three unit class at our local community college.

I'm so happy to have realized that shoes are just one more stupid expense I can do just fine without once I think for myself instead of conforming. I was known as "The Barefoot Girl" as a child and have never worn shoes in my house or yard, but am brand new to barefooting in public.


----------



## MamaFranklin

mmmm barefoot! I lived the first 27 years of my life without shoes... Now I moved from the beach, to the mountains where we have snow on the ground 8-10 months out of the year... The snow and the floor is now SOOOO cold!


----------



## trmpetplaya

MDC ate my post







I don't remember all that I said... maybe it wasn't that important









I wanted to welcome the new mamas to the tribe!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tie-dyed*
Easter Island is made of sharp volcanic rock that the residents walked barefoot on with impunity. All the westerner's shoes quickly got sliced up on the rocks. The missionaires gave shoes to the children--who quicklyl returned to their barefooted-ness when the shoes got sliced up on the rocks. The shoes couldn't handle it, but their feet were fine.

I love this so much







Thank you for sharing it!!!

love and peace.


----------



## mother nurture

Checking in, mamas. Tomorrow we go to a wedding and I dreading wearing shoes







I don't plan on wearing them once I sit down during the service and I expect to rip them off at the reception. I know that my feet will need a lot of breathing time after wearing dress shoes.

Peace~


----------



## TzippityDoulah

isn't it funny how dirty phobic people are? seriously? I think people would vacuum the dirt outta their lawn if they could figure out how! LOL


----------



## judybean

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HennyPenny*
isn't it funny how dirty phobic people are? seriously? I think people would vacuum the dirt outta their lawn if they could figure out how! LOL

I don't doubt it one bit!!!!!! I, uh, maybe go to the other extreme on that







: (I'm certainly not a housekeeper! It's not filthy, but just nicely lived in







)

But on another note...

I'm so excited!! For whatever reason most things are way easier to speak about with strangers (even things such as lactivism, no-circ, no -- or at least informed -- vax, etc) than with family.... this even comes to barefooting it for me!!

But finally yesterday I was shopping with my mom and looking at some shoes for the girls (black mary janes for the winter months actually) and I finally did it. I found a pair of shoes made for wee little toesies and the soles were SOLID AS A ROCK. I couldnt' even bend them if I tried. (they were heavy too! ugh!)

So I made some comment to my mom about how terrible those shoes were since they didn't let little feet move like they were supposed to, etc..... and she totally agreed! I mean, obviously she couldn't *not* agree







.... but still! Then she picked up some of those shoes that are marketed for babies that have the total ankle support and commented on how terrible those were as well!!

That got me on a roll and I got to chattering about how much better feet do when not confined by shoes, how arches can improve, how many fewer ankle injuries there are, and even how I'm more worried about what's in people's shoes than what's on the ground we walk on









She might have thought I was a bit silly (and by silly, I mean that I just got to talking and wouldn't be quiet







) but nodded and said it all made sense









I'm all about barefoot activism lately -- *especially* trying to protect the littlest of feet!! Poor babies with their feet all jammed into ill-fitting (and totally stiff) shoes! We'll liberate them two by two


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean*
I'm all about barefoot activism lately -- *especially* trying to protect the littlest of feet!! Poor babies with their feet all jammed into ill-fitting (and totally stiff) shoes! We'll liberate them two by two









Totally!!! There's a grandmother in my church who was commenting on how far ahead dd is compared to her granddaughter as far as moving about (her granddaughter is a little chunk and dd is a pretty lean baby so that might have something to do with it - and dd is ridiculously ahead anyhow







: ) and mentioned that she thought it might partially be because her daughter doesn't put shoes on her granddaughter. I took the opportunity to point out that my dd doesn't wear shoes either and that it's much healthier to be barefoot, especially for the first five years







She completely changed her mind after about 10 minutes and laughed and said that her daughter is going to wonder how on earth she was convinced (the grandmother has been after her daughter about the shoes on the baby thing for the past 8 months







). I told her that her daughter knows what she is doing! I'm so happy that her daughter will be getting support from her mom now









love and peace.


----------



## mother nurture

Barefoot activism- There is nothing better than educating people about the benefits of barefooting. Good for you mamas









I have to say that the biggest issue I find while talking w/ others and educating them about barefooting is the fear of germs and dirtiness while in public. I would love some links if any of you have some regarding this. I haven't looked, but figured maybe some of you had some links before I searched the web.

The wedding was great and I ended up spending much time barefoot








It is also very refreshing that each Sunday I worship the Lord in my barefeet.
This week the children led the celebration and danced around barefoot. It was awesome







I also love the fact that when I take dd to the nursery, they don't have an issue w/ her barefeet.

Lots of peace~


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mother nurture*
I have to say that the biggest issue I find while talking w/ others and educating them about barefooting is the fear of germs and dirtiness while in public. I would love some links if any of you have some regarding this. I haven't looked, but figured maybe some of you had some links before I searched the web.

This article was posted on the SBL list a little while back:

http://www.livescience.com/othernews...lean_rats.html

It's not directly about barefooting, but it's relevant









Here we go, just lay these facts on those people who are scared of being dirty and germy and yet still wear dirty germy shoes all day long







It's from the barefoot children's site so it's about kids, but it's true about adult feet too!

http://www.unshod.org/pfbc/swc7.htm

Quote:

Accumulated sweat is accumulated waste which decays on feet which are covered. The child who wears shoes all day would need to bathe and change his socks twice a day, in order to keep his feet fresh. The barefooted child whose feet are soiled with dirt from lawns or floors of the house, would in this sense have cleaner feet than a child who has worn a shoe and stocking all day.
Decaying sweat sounds a lot dirtier and germier than plain old dirt. There are a bunch of links at the barefooters.org site about other concerns like athelete's foot (which can't survive on bare feet).

love and peace.


----------



## mother nurture

Thanks mama.


----------



## Past_VNE

I found more 'shoes for barefooters' at a hiking store in Prescott, AZ. They actually look really neat for when you want some protection.

http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/


----------



## GoodWillHunter

I'm always barefoot! So are my kids and my dh... my home is a shoe free environment, lol. I usually wear birks if i have to.


----------



## oneKnight

Quote:


Originally Posted by *itsang*
i hate wearing shoes, too & have always been that way! i get so much grief about how unhygenic & gross i am because i choose to go barefoot.







: i wear my birks when shoes are required.

I get that too, I always point out how my feet don't touch anything worse than my hands do at WalMart everyday....and I'm not likely to eat anything using my feet.


----------



## gentle_mama04

I am also a barefooter. I carry a pair of flip flops with me to go into stores that require shoes. My home is also a shoe free environment. I was wondering if any of you had some advice. My dh has to wear shoes to work. They have to be full toed casual dress shoes. Is there any type he can get that aren't as bad for his feet?


----------



## DLsGroovyMoM

oh boy just my kinda tribe! As an infant/toddler I had to wear these God awful VERY hard soled shoes and braces waist to feet. I hated them. I have never liked wearin' shoes and spend the majority of my time barefoot.

I am however very cold natured so in the winter I wear a pair of slip on tennis shoes for goin out, but most of the time all I have on are socks. In the summer it's nothing or berks. I never wear shoes at home, I always take my shoes off at Church, in therapy, at freinds/realitives houses, I take off any shoes I may be wearin' to drive, I wear my berks to work (3rd shift private duty nurse) year round and take them off the minute I get my patient all setteled in for the night...shoes hurt my already painful feet and make me feel so confined. Yay! for bearfeet!


----------



## oneKnight

One day when I was walking across campus barefooted enjoying how my feet felt on the warm (not hot) pavement and even the texture of the concrete, this teacher pranced by in AWEFUL-looking tiny-toed high-heels and I was just SO glad that my feet weren't suffering by being stuffed up in those torture chambers!!!
(My math teacher asked me if I was gonna be walkin around barefooted when there was snow on the ground - coz I always came to her class and office with bare feet!)

Anyway, except when I'm at work I'm always barefooted, I keep a pair of tiny flip flops in my truck for places where they refuse to let me in without shoes - which is stoooopid, but who cares.


----------



## KeanusMomma

Ds has not worn shoes all summer...for the most part. I think I put some one him to go for a walk once or twice (hot pavement and some loose gravel), and maybe his daddy or grandparents will put shoes on him...other than that, he doesn't even wear shoes to the babysitter's. It's a lot easier for him, because if we walk into a store and people give us trouble, I can just throw him in the sling. Speaking of which, what do you do about public places and their "no shoes, no shirt, no service" policies? Wear shoes, avoid, or fight for your rights?

I was on vacation in California in June, and I hardly wore shoes AT ALL. It was wonderful. People just didn't care. No one told me to leave any grocery stores or restaurants, nothing. Back in MO it's a whole different story.









I agree with the flylady thing. I'm just now trying to get into it. I suppose I could just skip the shoe thing.

The other day I got in trouble for not wearing shoes. I took off my dressy sandals at my desk, leaving just my tights, and when I got up to walk like 10 feet, my boss told me I needed to wear shoes. She then sent a department-wide email reminding everyone that shoes are REQUIRED, and she had to remind 2 employees of that today. The other employee took off her athletic shoes while she was in the back, filing, where (almost) no one could see her.







:


----------



## mccelticmom

I just assumed everyone went barefooted except when going places....hum..I'm naive I guess. All my children fight me to put on shoes, they are all summer babies and as they got older and I put shoes on them just to go in public, it was a nightmare. So, I found those little soft shoes...

Anyway, I'm barefoot all the time...keep the shoes in the car just to put on as I go into a store or something...otherwise, bare! Love, love, love it! Got it from my mom...she lived in FL for quite some time and she said no one wears shoes there.

Birks and flip flops when necessary!


----------



## NinaBruja

shoes pffft...


----------



## Autumn Breeze

I guess you could count me in! I hate shoes. I am almost unconsiously taking my shoes off when I arrive wherever I am. I prefer to wear socks when I'm at other peoples homes, and often ask "Do you mind if I take my shoes off?"

And when we get home, I always tell ds "take off your shoes and put them in the basket."

My dd has never worn hardsoled shoes, nor does SHE own a pair. There are 3 or 4 pair that would fit her in the house, but she has yet to wear them, even in the yard. I put her isabooties on for that. And I wear flipflops outside.

In the winter I'm always wearing socks in the house (hardwood floors, and my feet get very cold.) or my slippers. I need to find dd a pair of soft soled boots....super cheap. They had a pair at Target that looked nice and warm, but I didn't want to spend $12.99.

Sometimes my dh confuses me about it. He will be barefoot all weekend, then go outside for 5 minutes (putting sandels on before he goes out) and then leave them on for another hour!!


----------



## Greenie

I think I belong here. I don't own socks. Period. All of the shoes that I have (save two pairs, sneakers and boots) are meant to be worn without socks, and I'm going to get a pair of Earth Shoes very soon.

I'll check out those links, though!


----------



## CrunchyKat

WOW! I never thought there would be a "tribe" for someone like me. I've always gotten flack my whole life for being barefoot all the time! I wear shoes whenever I leave the house, but to be honest, sometimes I would rather be barefoot! But I"m 100% always barefoot at home. I take off my shoes the minute I get in the door. Uggg and I HATE socks. I can't stand that feeling on my feet. What's even weirder than that to me? People who SLEEP in their socks?? Gives me the heeby jeebys.

Anyway, I do have a really nice pair of hiking boots, 2 pairs of Teva's, Earth sandles, and some 2 pairs of Earth Shoes. My dh has 2 pairs of Earth's too. He's a barefoot man too! And I rarely put shoes or socks on my daughter. Actually I even get people in the grocery store telling me to put socks or shoes on her feet. She hates them! She yanks her socks off, shoes off, and even hats! hehe I love it!


----------



## trmpetplaya

Yay!!!! More barefoot mamas!







to everyone









Thus far dd has never worn shoes







She's just started walking recently and till today it was really warm. We have some soft-soled shoes, but until it gets pretty cold she won't be wearing them. We'll be carrying shoes with us when she starts walking so that I can flash them at people and let them know that we HAVE shoes for her, but she doesn't like to wear them (why would she ever like to wear them when she never has?). It's terrible trying to get her to wear PANTS, I'm sure I can do without trying to put shoes on her unless the weather/area we're walking in really justifies it.

love and peace.


----------



## CrunchyKat

I went barefoot today to 7-11...and it felt great!


----------



## mother nurture

Hello, New Barefooting Mamas! This is such a great tribe.

I have been absent from MDC the past few weeks. I am trying to get back into a schedule w/ dd and work. I am going through barefooting mourning







My job requires me to wear shoes and it is so difficult. I have been wearing my Nomadic Sandals, which is as close as I'm going to get. Dd is also starting some sort of a shoe fetish. She won't keep them on for too long, but each day she insists on wearing boots in the 80 degree+ heat of the weather here.

So, with fall coming and winter around the corner...I know some of you mentioned wearing shoes in the cold. Just curious what everyone wears if anything. What is the closest to being barefoot in the cold months. Thanks and peace,


----------



## oneKnight

Quote:

So, with fall coming and winter around the corner...I know some of you mentioned wearing shoes in the cold. Just curious what everyone wears if anything. What is the closest to being barefoot in the cold months. Thanks and peace,
I still run barefooted in the house, and outside for a while.
When I lived with my parents they had a wood stove and the house was always very cozy! But they also had a large concrete platform/driveway and I could stand on it barefooted in the cold. At first it feels almost like it burns but my feet just get numb from it.
Now, I wear Birkendstock sandals outside around the house in the winter, but to go out I usually wear hiking boots with wool socks.

ETA: When I was a swimmer, I wore flip-flops year-round and I discovered that if your feet are not touching the cold ground then they don't get very cold.


----------



## Nature

Got married in my barefeet, and hate to wear shoes. 'subbin!


----------



## arwenevenstar

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mother nurture*
Hello, New Barefooting Mamas! This is such a great tribe.

I have been absent from MDC the past few weeks. I am trying to get back into a schedule w/ dd and work. I am going through barefooting mourning







My job requires me to wear shoes and it is so difficult. I have been wearing my Nomadic Sandals, which is as close as I'm going to get. Dd is also starting some sort of a shoe fetish. She won't keep them on for too long, but each day she insists on wearing boots in the 80 degree+ heat of the weather here.

So, with fall coming and winter around the corner...I know some of you mentioned wearing shoes in the cold. Just curious what everyone wears if anything. What is the closest to being barefoot in the cold months. Thanks and peace,

I had to laugh, you have described my dd to a T!!! She hates shoes and will do anything she can to dispose of them. She has fed two pairs to our dog, secretly "lost" a shoe whilst out shopping, so I have given up, after all, how can I expect her to wear them when I don't usually! That said, she will put on rubber wellingtons when it is 80 in the shade!!!! My ds's prefer flip flops if they have to wear something, but are also keen barefooters!

I don't think I truly belong in this tribe as I don't barefoot around town, only the house and outside here, but I am the last of my kind here to put my flip flops away and get out "winter" shoes!!


----------



## PrairieBohemian

me! me! me! me!

Wow what a cool tribe. I belong to a barefoot runners yahoogroup too. Let me introduce myself briefly: I was always barefoot as a child as I grew up on a farm and about 1.5 yr ago became much more regular-life barefoot and a barefoot runner. My ds loves being barefoot too and takes off ANY footwear when we get anywhere where he wants to be agile.

I've been barefoot in Ukraine and Prague as well! I tried to make "fake" sandals but they still interfered with my naked pleasure.

Being barefoot helps keep me "in the now" as I subtly am always sensing the earth beneath my feet.

I look forward to chatting with other barefoot mamas!


----------



## PrairieBohemian

oh I forgot to ask (sorry if this has already been answered), but what are Nomadic Sandals?


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *arboriamoon* 
oh I forgot to ask (sorry if this has already been answered), but what are Nomadic Sandals?











There's a link in the first post. They're really comfy rope sandals that are better than shoes if one can't go barefoot









What's the barefoot running group called? Are you also in the SBL's yahoo group? There aren't many women members... either that or they don't post very often which is why I started this tribe here!

Dd is walking everywhere now and has yet to wear any sort of shoes - just socks and booties when she was a newborn. My mom's going to get her some Soft Star shoes next monthish. We have some Robeez to carry around for now in case anyone asks or if the weather/ground textures are harsh







When we were at a restaurant a couple weeks ago, one of the lady's who worked there asked if dd's feet were cold and I told her that the restaurant floor wasn't any colder than our kitchen floor. She then said that she never let her dc-ren walk around without wearing shoes and I just said, "well, it's hard enough to get clothes on her without trying to put shoes on her too. She just doesn't like them." (if trying to put socks on her is any indicator...).

It's starting to get chilly here, but not bad. We haven't had to wear any footwear yet and are going to try to go through the winter un-shod







: We'll see how it goes! It almost never snows here (near Seattle) though, so it should work out just fine.

How are all your bare feet holding up with cooler weather coming around?

love and peace.


----------



## trmpetplaya

A great article in the NY Times about barefoot hiking -

http://www.nytimes.com/2006/09/22/tr...=1&oref=slogin

Well worth reading









We went to an autumn equinox celebration last night and part of it was walking through the woods at dusk. The trails were an absolute joy to walk on barefoot. When I think what sensations I would have missed had I worn shoes







: It rained a couple days ago and the ground felt so nice. It wasn't squishy or hard. It was somewhere wonderful in between









We just found out yesterday that all the shoes (all soft-sole of course) we have for dd are too small for her (her feet are exceptionally large...). Oops. I guess she'll be un-shod for a bit longer







: It's not cold here yet though so it's all good! I need to send my mom the info to get her some moccasins soon...

love and peace.


----------



## PrairieBohemian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya* 








What's the barefoot running group called? Are you also in the SBL's yahoo group? There aren't many women members... either that or they don't post very often which is why I started this tribe here!

Here it is!

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/RunningBarefoot/


----------



## PrairieBohemian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya* 
We went to an autumn equinox celebration last night and part of it was walking through the woods at dusk. The trails were an absolute joy to walk on barefoot. When I think what sensations I would have missed had I worn shoes ...

oh wow...I love these words. This is so true.

My ds is also outgrowing his soft souls (currently Padraigs) and I don't know what to do for our frosty fall. I looked into See Kai Runs but they are $50CAN! YIKES! I made moccasins last winter and really hope they still fit. What options are there for zero to +5 celcius?


----------



## accountclosed3

according to the native american tradition of the southwest: for a woman to go around barefoot is to go around blindfolded!


----------



## accountclosed3

oh, and a link to moccasins for all ages that are soft soled and very affordable: http://www.tandyleather.com/products.asp?dept=353


----------



## PrairieBohemian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zoebird* 
oh, and a link to moccasins for all ages that are soft soled and very affordable: http://www.tandyleather.com/products.asp?dept=353

Thanks, zoebird! Those ARE great prices and much cheaper than the stress of making them myself (fulfilling though it is)!


----------



## asoulunbound

I was always the kid in the neighbourhood without shoes- it never occured to me that being barefoot is a lifestyle choice or anything. I was homeschooled for much of my life, and my mom let me play outside in nice weather barefoot.
I drive barefoot and go outside barefoot. I'm almost always barefoot unless like shopping- you know, the no shirt/no shoes thing. I also don't like the feeling of wet stuff like saliva, etc. I'm more of a cement fan, or pack down dirt (as opposed to grass- I used to get tons of beestings on my feet when I was younger. Totally built up a hypervigilence when it comes to clover patches!)
When I wear shoes, it's my birks. I got them this summer, and have no idea what I did without them! I usually wore sandals. It's hard for me to wear flip-flops because it is not comfortable to have something btwn my toes.


----------



## asoulunbound

oh yeah, since I'm a knitter, I like to make socks. But I don't really like to wear them unless it's winter. Even then, I really just like to make them for others. Just thought that would be of interest to y'all.


----------



## PrairieBohemian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *asoulunbound* 
I'm more of a cement fan, or pack down dirt.

Oh I like the sticky hot tar they use to patch pavement!


----------



## urchin_grey

I always go bear-footed at home, I've never really thought about it though. And every pair of shoes I own are flip-flops.


----------



## nolonger

It's getting chilly, but my feet are holding up fine. I still carry my flip flops for stores with "No shoes no shirt no service" signs and I don't really feel like challenging the food bank's policy of requiring volunteers to wear closed toed shoes BUT, I discovered last night that the pedals of my bicycle are just FINE for bare feet. I had one miserable barefoot ride on a borrowed bicycle and had been wearing my horrid closed toed plastic foot-suffocating shoes to ride in all summer.

I remember trmptplaya asking about barefoot bicycle riding a few pages back, but haven't really been keeping up with the tribe lately. It's just become more natural and normal for me and I'm really starting to enjoy the sensations.

Caging my feet for the winter really would feel like walking around blindfolded.

Since I am low-income and downwardly mobile, I anticipate having to deal with some class issues regarding barefooting in the next little bit. It helps that I OWN a nice pair of hand-me-down sandals now and I CHOOSE not to wear them.


----------



## trmpetplaya

I'm still barefooting strong through the chilliness too







It's fun and my feet get really warm after walking a ways. We still have no shoes for dd, but nobody has yet commented about her bare feet and she still doesn't walk outside all that much except in our backyard where nobody can see her







My mom's going to order her some Soft Stars soon. She's not even 11 months old, but is going to need the 2-3 year size... big feet run on both sides of the family (not my mom's side, but on my dad's side and I think on both sides of dh's family) so it's not too surprising. I wonder also if her feet are growing more quickly because they aren't cooped up in shoes







: of course there's no way of telling that...

Man, I am so tired right now and dh won't be home for another hour and twenty minutes or so







I miss him when he's gone... there's nobody to go barefoot walking with me when he's not here!

love and peace.


----------



## Autumn Breeze

We're all barefoot today. But I'm wanting some socks right now.

I'm about to order dd's 2nd pair of Isabooties for the winter, and a very good friend of mine is making another pair of soft shoes.

I wish I could find a pair for me







Of course I really want a pair of Birkies


----------



## DBZ

I love to be barefoot too. I'm always barefoot at home and outside. When I go walking I am usually barefoot. My middle child kicks off her shoes as much as I do. In addition to dirt and grass, I love the feeling of a crosswalk under my feet. They are so smooth. Sneaker season is pretty much here and I hate it.

Kara


----------



## CrazyCatLady

I'm a barefoot person. Grew up in a family that finds shoes unnecessary. We were always barefoot, even in New Mexico with all the cactuses. It's funny how strangers would always comment at us. Plus we got kicked out of many stores (still don't see how feet get any more dirty than shoes are). We had the blackest, toughest feet around. It's amazing how they get used to it and pretty soon you really almost never need shoes. I've been in WA for about a year now and have been wearing shoes more than I ever did before in my life. The other day I was barefoot in the yard and noticed that the pebbles were hurting my feet. I would have never noticed that before. WA is making me a wimp.







I miss my barefoot days.


----------



## nolonger

I'm barefoot at work now too. I'm an IHSS caregiver. The first day after I realized didn't have to wear shoes on my bicycle, I was hoping I could get away with waiting a bit to put my flip-flops on and while I was repositioning my client, she said, "It's nice to see you're feeling so comfortable here now."

"Huh?"

"I see you're comfortable enough to take your shoes off. I'm glad."

It turns out that before the accident, she was a barefooter herself, even though she did wear shoes outdoors in public.

Wow, I never knew how many of us there were before I clicked on this thread.

I am so not looking forward to cleaning up all the dirt and mud my mother is going to track into my house on her street shoes when she visits for a week next Thanksgiving. I keep trying to think of tactful ways to ask her to remove them or even just to ask her to bring some slippers to wear in the house when she comes, but since she is so opposed to my barefooting I'm sure it would turn into a major power struggle if I even bring it up as an "I wish" or "I would prefer" or "would you mind doing me a favor".

< sigh >

Melaya, I've noticed the same thing about wimpy feet; when I first started walking barefoot around town, I burned some enormous blisters on my soles on the hot pavement just walking to the bank and back and couldn't get around without my bicycle for several days. Now it's no big deal to walk downtown and back even two or three times in the same day.

I always went barefoot as a child, so it surprised me how fragile the skin was at first but it was so worth it to build it back up again. I hope I can make it all the way through the winter, but I'll just have to see how things go.

Trmpetplaya, I have big feet too, so it's really hard to find shoes that fit at the thrift stores, but a friend did give me a reasonably comfortable pair of her dh's old sandals that he didn't want any more and I picked up a spare pair of flip flops in case these break before the stores start carrying them again.


----------



## CrazyCatLady

Quote:

Trmpetplaya, I have big feet too, so it's really hard to find shoes that fit at the thrift stores, but a friend did give me a reasonably comfortable pair of her dh's old sandals that he didn't want any more and I picked up a spare pair of flip flops in case these break before the stores start carrying them again.
My shoe size is only 7.5, but they are *very* wide. My mil says that's because I never wore shoes as a kid (that just drives her bananas). Is it true that being bare foot makes your feet fat? Sorry if you guys covered that already at some point in the thread.


----------



## Autumn Breeze

Melaya, I wonder that too. The summers between 5th ant 6th grade I never once put a shoe on my foot. Then suddnly the morning of "meet and greet" NONE of my shoes fit! I'd gone up nearly 3 sizes!! My mother had to take me to the store before the meeting because there wasn't a single shoe in the house that fit my feet! Not even the flip flops were comfortable!

I also remember having very tough feet when I was living on Hilton Head (moved at 8 ) I could walk from the car to the beach over the rocks, oyster shells and other hard objects. I would find them painful now because I haven't truly barefooted outside in so long. When I returned back for a visit at 13, I couldn't take it! It hurt too much to walk all the way to the beach, I went back to the car for my sneakers.


----------



## PrairieBohemian

I just want to share by beautiful walk with ds today...

Its lightly raining but we decided to head out to the library anyway (only 3 long blocks). He stomped through leaves, smelled some flowers, pulled at some berries and just enjoyed the movement of his own body. He had asked for his shoes before we left but on the way home, he sat down on the wet sidewalk to take them off. He walked in his socks for a while then decided to go barefoot for the remainder of the walk. It was so beautiful watching him settle on being barefoot even though it is getting quite chilly in the autumn rain.

I had a very peaceful day and had one of those "I'm doing a pretty good job as a mama" feelings that was sustained. It is of primary importance that my kids be able to EXPLORE and EXPERIENCE their world fully. Obviously I get a lot of not-so-positive feedback from people that feel I am an irresponsible mother. BUt I don't care. Today I am so glad I am the type of person to let my child feel leaves and wet grass between his toes and not worry if he's going to get sick blah blah blah. I trust him enough to ASK for shoes if its too cold!!!


----------



## friendtoall

I don't go barefoot now as much as I used to. My children do most of the time, but they are also naked most of the time, too!









Last summer, when I was pg, I figured out why we have the expression, bare foot and pregnant. I think it is because pg women's feet are so swollen in the summer they couldn't wear shoes if they wanted to!


----------



## PrairieBohemian

so do any of you get negative comments about your barefooted kids?

The other day we were crossing the street and someone looked down at ds' bare feet and said "oh, he doesn't have any shoes on." and I snapped back "neither do I!!!"

I really didn't mean to be so snarky but I had just finished an argument with dh about ds' shoelessness. He subscribes to the thinking of cold feet will get you sick. I was getting really ticked and 2 seconds later these people made the observation and I shot back. I don't know if they were being specifically critical but I've certainly received MY share of criticism!

Sorry people wherever you are--and to you who are truly critical,


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Melaya* 
My shoe size is only 7.5, but they are *very* wide. My mil says that's because I never wore shoes as a kid (that just drives her bananas). Is it true that being bare foot makes your feet fat? Sorry if you guys covered that already at some point in the thread.









Not "fat," but normal. Shoes disfigure feet so it would stand to reason that a foot that was unshod often wouldn't fit as well into a shoe that was made for a disfigured foot. Here is part of a book with illustrations of what a normal foot looks like compared to a foot that was disfigured by wearing shoes:

http://www.unshod.org/pfbc/swc1.htm

Negative comments about dd... nope. But she has not walked around with us around town yet since she's not THAT good at walking yet... She walks around church with no comments from anyone though. She has never worn shoes... but that'll most likely change in the next month or so. Not that she'll be wearing them regularly... but when it gets colder and she's walking more (now she's content in the sling) in public then she'll use shoes.

The thing about shoes is that they are a tool. Just because gloves are handy and useful in some situations doesn't mean that we should wear them all the time or even just all the time we're in public. Same thing with shoes









Dh and I don't get negative comments about our barefootedness either. We get questions and honest concerns about our feet being too cold or the pavement too hot. We answer and give them information and usually people come away from talking to us and think that being barefoot is pretty cool. One of Dh's bosses (he works for several companies and has his own business as well) is uncomfortable with us being barefoot, but he won't come right out and say it. He will ask dh things like "how attached are you to going barefoot?" and "hypothetically speaking, if you were working as a baker, wouldn't people think that it was unhygienic if you were seen walking around town barefoot?" And dh responded that since he doesn't bake with his feet and since regulations would require shoes while baking for SAFETY reasons, it couldn't possibly be an issue. And Dh works with computers, not with food, anyhow...

One thing that I have heard from other barefooters is that if you're barefoot then there should be no problems about your children being barefoot. I was a bit concerned about CPS at first, but it makes sense that if we're barefoot and the child doesn't want to wear shoes then there should be no trouble.

love and peace.


----------



## PrairieBohemian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya* 
The thing about shoes is that they are a tool. Just because gloves are handy and useful in some situations doesn't mean that we should wear them all the time or even just all the time we're in public. Same thing with shoes









OH I LOVE THIS!!!!!!!!!

I am going to use this as my comeback, if you don't mind.

Thanks trmpet!


----------



## PrairieBohemian

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya* 
One thing that I have heard from other barefooters is that if you're barefoot then there should be no problems about your children being barefoot. I was a bit concerned about CPS at first, but it makes sense that if we're barefoot and the child doesn't want to wear shoes then there should be no trouble.

I really make sure to do this too! thanks again for the reminder.

(now if I can only figure out how to respond to two quotes at once...)


----------



## BfCdCsMomto6

LOL this is so my children and I.We hate shoes.We would rather be barefoot all the time.Even when it rains I wear sandles.Just feels so good and soo natural.


----------



## spiderdust

We need a new barefooter thread! Or just to get this one going again!


----------



## cfiddlinmama

I'm with ya spiderdust! I miss my barefoot mamas! Still going barefoot here, though it's starting to get a little painful in NH! We don't have any snow, but the ground is getting cold. I guess it's time to switch to sandals and socks!


----------



## nolonger

I'm still here and going strong in Northern CA. I get off work at midnight and either ride my bike home barefoot or walk. We've had a few nights of below-freezing temperatures, but I can deal. It rains a lot here and I'm noticing that I'm MUCH more comfortable in my bare feet than I was last year in my leaky, worn-out old Doc Martens, which let my socks become thoroughly saturated with the cold water which just stayed there and kept my feet chilled.

I get a lot more strange looks and rude comments than I did in the summer, but I'm getting used to it now.

I'm actually hoping to make it through the winter so I don't have to worry about building up my callouses again in the spring. I do okay with my feet for serious walking, sandals for inside the store, and a pair of extremely uncomfortable but inexpensive closed-toed shoes for working at the food bank. The shoes aren't causing blisters as long as I don't put them on until I need them and then take them right off again.

Before I found this thread, I was so afraid of not being able to afford shoes or adequate walking shoes.


----------



## laurelR

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderdust* 
We need a new barefooter thread! Or just to get this one going again!

Oh, I say keep this one going!








Hi, I am new here, I just signed up last night.
I am a second generation barefooter.
I look forward to getting to know other forward thinking shoeless folks.


----------



## luvmybabies

I'm not a dedicated barefooter like some of you all, but we are definitely a no shoes in the house family. We take them off at other people's homes as well. But like a few of the posters way back I like my "pretty" shoes for going out.
Anyhow, I'm posting because here a lot of people have signs on their doors that say something like "this is an American home run Japanese style please take off your shoes and stay a while". I'd think that something like that on your door may help when people are stand off-ish about taking them off in your house.


----------



## Kidzaplenty

I don't post on here much, but I am nearly always barefoot. I could never make it a house standard though, as my husband hates being barefoot. When I go out, the most I wear is a pair of sandals. Even in the winter. So when people see me in sandals in 20 degree weather, they think I am nuts!







But really, my feet are fine, my fingers get cold, but my feet (unless it is knee deep in snow) are perfectly fine.


----------



## Neth Naneth

Count me in, I swear I am a hobbit at heart.


----------



## Mamma Christi

Subbing!

The only times I wear shoes are when I have to go in stores and I too wear rainbow flip flops (I've had them for 3 years now, love them!)


----------



## NJ*Doula

Reviving this to ask for some advice.

I've been a casual barefooter for as long as I can remember (meaning I take my shoes off at home and around the yard, but always wear them otherwise). I've also always been a day hiker, but planning on doing the AT someday. Now, as I've mentioned a time or two here at MDC, the time has come. And I want to do it barefoot. My feet are very oddly shaped and sized, so any pair of hiking shoes I find tears me up the first few weeks, and at random times thereafter. I really think it will be easier and healthier to do it barefoot (I'll be bring along a pair of mocs just in case).

So, I could use some advice on conditioning my feet in the first few weeks. I'm going barefoot as much as possible right now, but there's snow on the ground, so that's not much. I took my kitty to the vet barefoot last week and they made me put my shoes on. Well, they asked, and I put them right on (guess I need to get pushier about it).

I'm planning to bring a tube of A&D ointment, which I will apply every night after washing my feet. I know the proper way to walk barefoot (rolling ball to heel) but I think it will take a while until I can do it without thinking about it.

Is there anything else I should consider before trying this? Any other advice?


----------



## accountclosed3

my friend who lived barefoot in india for many years says "never under estimate the power of tree sap."

and by this he means, if you find sticky on a tree, it's a great thing to stick in the cracks of the callouses when they break. then, your feet become shoes.

otherwise, walk on rocks.


----------



## mi_princess

Hi Just popping to say Hi and I too love to go barefoot, always have. Growing up in the warmer months my mom gave us sandals or flipflops and those were only when we HAD to wear them. My kids are being raised the same way. Only bad thing is I moved from SE Virginia to Michigan so shoes in winter (outside) are neccissary(sp?)

We are a sock family though, too cold not to have something on the tootsies during the colder months.


----------



## Spanish Rose

I'm barefoot!

Except I live in the north, in the winter, so I do wear some shoes then. Otherwise.....


----------



## Naturecraft

I would love to barefoot, but since I work outside the home, it isn't possible.







: That and I live in Colorado (this winter has been cold with a lot of snow). Someday, I dream of staying at home and barefooting it all the time. Now as soon as I get home from work, the shoes and bra go off!
BB,
Cheryl


----------



## nolonger

I'm lucky enough to be able to go barefoot at work, but the downside is that being a caregiver for disabled people is a low-pay, low-prestige job.

Well here it is March 5, so I guess I made it all the way through my first winter as a barefooter. I do wear flip-flops in stores or anywhere I'm likely to be hassled, but I don't put up with people who "just don't like it" or are embarassed to be seem with me because it reminds them of poverty and they think of me as "low-class" rather than "Voluntary Simplicity".

I live inj Northern CA, and yes, it does get below freezing here. I'm also fortunate enough to have a bicycle with smooth pedals that don't hurt my feet, and tend to ride the bike on cold nights, although I have felt the delicious crunch of frost and a light layer of snow under my bare feet.

Sometimes the cold does feel more like pain than discomfort and sometimes my toes are numb by the time I get home from work, but it hasn't been anything I can't handle. Since I get paid minimum wage, it would cost me at least ten hours of my life to buy a pair of comfortable, well-made shoes, and it just doesn't seem worth it to me.

The longer I do this, the more I come to appreciate the tactile stimulation and to feel sorry for people who are blindfolded by shoes and missing out on a simple pleasure of daily life.

Thanks for the thread and the support, Trumpetplaya; my teenaged children and some of my IRL acquaintances may think I'm a little weird and embarassing, but I feel like myself again and can't ever see any need to go back to daily automatic shoe wearing.

I'm looking forward to this thread becoming more active as the weather warms up.


----------



## JodiAriel

Last winter I spent Feb-April in Florida and only wore flip-flops when necessary and aside from that no shoes, and then when I came back up to CT, I didnt wear anything but bare feet and flip-flops until late Oct when it just got too cold. I am looking forward to it warming up so I can go back to bare feet. I take my shoes off the second I walk in the door at my house, and basically anyone elses house as well.

Is there such thing as a seasonal barefooter?


----------



## trmpetplaya

Hello - sorry for not being around! I was out of town for longer than expected and we're getting organized, purging the house, and getting ready to move soon so... it's been a little hectic...

Gatherer - Start slowly and don't expect too much too soon is my advice







Try to take a short barefoot walk outside everyday and slowly work up to what you can handle. Wait until the snow is gone too - I know several snow-footers, but they have been barefooting for at least a year if not several years before they try it







Some folks I know of get a box and put pea gravel (the small smooth stones) in it and walk in place for 15 or so minutes a day to build up their feet during the winter if they can't handle the snow outside.

And you can absolutely be a seasonal barefooter! Barefooting isn't an all or nothing lifestyle choice at all. It's about having the freedom to do what you are comfortable with as often as you can. If you're comfortable going everywhere in public barefoot then do so! If you're only comfortable barefoot in outdoor public places then bring flips or sandals along to wear in stores! It's all about your comfort and health and if it's too stressful to be in certain situations barefoot then you always have the freedom to put on footwear. And having the barefooter mindset (and being armed with knowledge) gives you the freedom to take off your footwear whenever you feel comfortable doing so as well









I inadvertantly snow-footed the other day because it was definitely above freezing (I can tell by how the ground feels) and so I didn't bring my shoes to Costco - my friend who took me knows all about my barefooting and is totally cool with it and I've gone to Costco barefoot before with no problems. When we came out of the store it was snowing and hailing! The ground was warm, but the hail stuck and so the snow was sticking on the hail. It was fine as long as I kept moving. If I stopped then it got WAY too cold for me. And I got a rude awakening when I stepped on what I thought was hail and it turned out to be de-icer which burned my feet something terrible







:

Anyhow, it's great to see some new barefooters here!!!

love and peace.


----------



## judybean

Hello barefooters! I'm back after my winter hiatus!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JodiAriel* 
Is there such thing as a seasonal barefooter?

I'm here! We've had a beautiful, beautiful winter here where the snowed stayed on the ground from the first snow storm (I think early November) through just last week (when we hit 71 degrees one day! the warm-up was so quick that there was still a TON of snow in the front yard, so my older two were playing outside barefoot and throwing snowballs at each other!!)

So we've been getting back into the barefooting action....

oh, and I just got my first pair of Nomadic State of Mind (http://www.nomadicstate.com ) rope sandals (JC style if you're curious) and they are LOVELY! If I have to wear shoes, these are definitely what I'll be wearing! And I also got a pair each for dh and the girls (my youngest didn't get any though) and they LOVE their sandals as well!

Can't wait to be more active here!


----------



## cfiddlinmama

trmpetplaya and judybean GOOD TO SEE YOU! I've missed you!







: Well, I've done some snow barefooting, but not much. We had a week of warm weather - 50's and 60's. Yesterday we got almost 2 feet of snow.







: I was out barefoot when it was warm but there was still snow. It felt so good. Now I'm depressed about the new snow. I'm dying for spring here! My friend in OK has been barefooting for weeks now. Oh well, it will come. Have a wonderful St. Patrick's day everyone!


----------



## katheek77

I did it in college all the time (go barefoot).

Now, it doesn't seem so feasible. We live in heroin alley (literally), and, I'm not comfy walking around barefoot here.

Once we have a place of our own (ie. not an apartment), I'd love to go back to it.


----------



## judybean

clara, it's good to see you as well!

nak


----------



## fishfarmer

We're a barefoot family! It started when dh and I lived in an apt. that had large stone white tiles throughout, so we just left our shoes at the door to avoid having to clean them as frequently... (we're kinda lazy too ...







).

Then I read/heard about how it's actually more hygienic (sp?) to leave shoes at the door to not track dirt/germs, etc. throughout the house (especially w/a crawling baby) and how it's better for your feet.

Dd hardly ever wore shoes as a toddler and I think it helped her learn to walk more quickly and efficiently (~9 mos.). The first thing she does when she gets home from school is rip her shoes off...









And dh has "funky" feet -- flat arches or something, so he's really only comfortable barefoot or in flip-flops.

So yeah, being barefoot RULES!!!


----------



## Peace~*

Jumping into Spring, Very happy to be Barefoot with warm Toes!









i missed this thread!

Peace~*


----------



## spiderdust

We're just finally getting warm weather again... I have to admit, I've been one of those seasonal barefooters.







: Lately though, I've only worn my Birkenstock sandals if I wear anything at all.


----------



## Raven

Hi ladies! Nice to meet some other barefooters!! I'm Shireen and live in Cape Town, South Africa where I walk on the beach at least once a day!









I walk everywhere barefoot - dont drive - and LOVE it!


----------



## Mamma Christi

? for everyone - Do you know of any online forum specifically for barefooters? I tried google and didnt see anything. Also as soon as im not nak i have some questions


----------



## Indigo73

You should try poking around here: http://www.barefooters.org


----------



## Mamma Christi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indigo73* 
You should try poking around here: http://www.barefooters.org

Hehe I actually just started looking at that about 5 minutes ago!!








Thanks so much for recommending it as well.

So now that I'm not NAK here are my questions, because I'm fairly new to this:

1. What do you do when people give you *rude* comments? I read a barefooting FAQ that had some responses, but nothing I would be comfy saying to someone. Today I got my first rude comments (I don't go barefoot outside of my house or the immediate area outside my door usually - today was my first adventure lol) and I didn't know how to respond. They actually said "Put on some d*** shoes hippy"...which is almost funny since the only thing about me that was "hippy-ish" was the fact I wasn't wearing shoes...

2. Is anyone here a young barefooter, I'm talking 21 and under? I'm 21 and I seem to get more crap from people my age than people 10 years or so older than me...just kind of want to know I'm not alone LOL.

3. What would you do if your SO/DH wasn't that supportive of the barefoot lifestyle? My fiance isn't the type to be into it and so usually when I go out with him I wear my flipflops just so he doesn't ask me what the heck I'm doing. I don't know how to "talk to him" about this, I mean...it's an odd thing to try to sit down and talk to him about heh.

4. What are your favorite surfaces to walk on? Today I learned that I think I love a)grass, b)chilly asphalt/concrete, and c)speedbumps. I like going from rough asphalt to a smooth speedbump.

5. Has anyone here ever stepped in dog poo? I was going to go barefoot in the grassy area behind my house but I think some people let their dogs go to the bathroom out there...and I'm kind of scared to :-/

I think I have more but I need to think more


----------



## Mamma Christi

Also, I noticed a lot of people on the first page mentioned it being illegal to go barefoot driving where they are, I found this:

http://www.barefooters.org/faq/18.html

Quote:

Q18: Is it legal to drive barefoot?

YES!!! (At least in the United States, Canada, and England; I don't know about other countries.) The statement to the contrary is urban folklore and believed by so many people, even some police officers. However, if you call either your local or state police and ask them, they will say it's legal. If the cop on the phone says otherwise, ask him/her to give you the statute number. S/he won't be able to and then will admit their mistake.

One guy actually did write to all 50 states asking the question. All the letters he received back are available via:

http://www.urbanlegends.com/legal/dr..._barefoot.html

Additionally, the American Automobile Association (AAA) publishes a "Digest of Motor Laws" handbook that is a:

Summary of laws and regulations governing regulation and operation of passenger cars in the United States, its Territories, and the Provinces of Canada.

It has a "Barefoot Driving" entry for all states and territories; and for each it says: "Operation of a motor vehicle by a driver with bare feet is permitted."

The 62nd edition has ISBN 0-916748-70-7. You can obtain a copy of the digest through your local AAA club. When I called my local AAA club, they were clueless about the fact thay they sell it. Be persistent. If all else fails, you can contact:

American Automobile Association
Traffic Safety and Engineering Department
1000 AAA Drive
Heathrow, FL 32746-5063


----------



## spiderdust

So who else finds it funny that shoe ads show up on the pages of this thread?


----------



## utopia760

i never wear shoes unless required and my husband thinks its nasty. however it feels good to me and it feels free. my son never put a pair of shoes on till he was almost 2 and now he only wears them outside and in stores.


----------



## Mamma Christi

:
Haven't heard from many of the barefooting moms recently - how are things?


----------



## cfiddlinmama

We just got 4 inches of snow, so barefooting's back on hold.


----------



## WonderMa

Well, I guess I'm a barefooter, too!









I don't ever really wear shoes unless I'm going in a store. Even then, it's iffy since I life in the middle of nowhere! lol

In the summers I keep a pair of sandals in my car because I often drive off barefoot without thinking about it.
I have 2 DDs and they both prefer to be barefoot. My DH is trying. I seeded a bunch of clover last spring and he tenderly stepped out on it once in a while! At least he's trying!


----------



## CaraNicole

always...


----------



## spiderdust

My sister and I flew to Utah to attend my brother's wedding last Friday. We were walking from the hotel to the wedding site in our dress shoes, realized that it was a pain in the neck (and feet) to walk in them, so we kicked off our shoes and ran barefoot all the way through town to the site!

My mother was mortified. Our feet were happy.









I do have to compliment Salt Lake City on their streets and sidewalks -- not a bit of broken glass or trash anywhere.


----------



## Peace~*

Oh Yah, Frozen toes!
Seems like a late snow all the leaves and flowers are freezing too!









Have a Great Day.
Peace~*


----------



## branwyn

oh me! i only wear shoes if i have to


----------



## maminatural

How cool! I never even thought of this as a tribe!

I am barefoot as often as I can, at home, at my families' homes, driving, etc. In fact, I never knew there was a law against driving barefoot. It figures... "they" make up laws for nearly anything and everything.

My ds who's not yet a year has never worn shoes. Recently, I discovered crocs and they're so comfy... I wear them all the time.

I admit, the only I don't like about being barefoot all the time is that the heels of my feet are permanently dirty... I don't dig that, does anyone else feel that way too?


----------



## Nature

What do other mamas do about their children that want to be barefoot? My 3 yo dd hates shoes. For awhile she wore Robeez willingly, but she outgrew their biggest size.







Today I let her walk home from the playground barefoot and even though I was carrying her shoes in my other hand, the *looks* people gave me were horrible! I seem to have some sort of, barefoot children=neglect/too poor to buy shoes mentality going on. (I'm not sure why either, since I grew up barefoot. But that was in the woods on a farm, and we're.. city/suburbs area.

I just wondered if any other mamas have barefoot little ones and what they do about the looks, or comments. if they even get any!


----------



## spiderdust

I just keep in mind that rudeness is a mark of poor breeding.


----------



## branwyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nature* 
What do other mamas do about their children that want to be barefoot? My 3 yo dd hates shoes. For awhile she wore Robeez willingly, but she outgrew their biggest size.







Today I let her walk home from the playground barefoot and even though I was carrying her shoes in my other hand, the *looks* people gave me were horrible! I seem to have some sort of, barefoot children=neglect/too poor to buy shoes mentality going on. (I'm not sure why either, since I grew up barefoot. But that was in the woods on a farm, and we're.. city/suburbs area.

I just wondered if any other mamas have barefoot little ones and what they do about the looks, or comments. if they even get any!


we buy joshoes for the kids to wear into stores (she makes soft shoes for everyone, grownups too).

we dont usually get looks or comments, well except for when other kids start yelling "if they get to go barefoot why cant we?!?!?!?" and "look even THEIR MAMA goes barefoot!"


----------



## Nature

Quote:


Originally Posted by *branwyn* 
we buy joshoes for the kids to wear into stores (she makes soft shoes for everyone, grownups too).

we dont usually get looks or comments, well except for when other kids start yelling "if they get to go barefoot why cant we?!?!?!?" and "look even THEIR MAMA goes barefoot!"

I could find the Jo shoes for kids. (thank you!) but I didn't see any for adults?


----------



## branwyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nature* 
I could find the Jo shoes for kids. (thank you!) but I didn't see any for adults?

thats so weird i dont see them on the site anymore! only the sizes up to age 7. its been about 6 months since i ordered. maybe she quit because i was the only one ordering lol i have a lovely pair with jolly rogers







hmmm i'm so sorry for not double checking before posting!

another place i know makes adult soft shoes
http://www.softstarshoes.com/

moss feet shoes does as well but her site is down


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nature* 
What do other mamas do about their children that want to be barefoot? My 3 yo dd hates shoes. For awhile she wore Robeez willingly, but she outgrew their biggest size.







Today I let her walk home from the playground barefoot and even though I was carrying her shoes in my other hand, the *looks* people gave me were horrible! I seem to have some sort of, barefoot children=neglect/too poor to buy shoes mentality going on. (I'm not sure why either, since I grew up barefoot. But that was in the woods on a farm, and we're.. city/suburbs area.

I just wondered if any other mamas have barefoot little ones and what they do about the looks, or comments. if they even get any!

We don't really get looks or comments about dd being barefoot... probably because we're always barefoot also! If we did get comments then we would go into the whole "it's healthier - especially for children under the age of 5" shpiel and mention that since we're barefoot we're confident that our dd is just fine being barefoot as well









And we don't even ever carry shoes around for dd... if we have them at all then they're in the backpack for easier carrying which means that nobody can see them... we also live in town and walk (barefoot) everywhere so most people around here have seen us at some time or another and know that it's normal for us to be barefoot.

While we were at a park a couple weeks ago, one little boy took off his big rubber boots and was running around barefoot after he saw dd, dh, and I barefoot. Thankfully his mother didn't mind







:

love and peace.


----------



## trmpetplaya

We're getting ready to move (just upstairs in our duplex from a studio to a three-bedroom) so I've been a bit preoccupied lately...

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mamma Christi* 
1. What do you do when people give you *rude* comments? I read a barefooting FAQ that had some responses, but nothing I would be comfy saying to someone. Today I got my first rude comments (I don't go barefoot outside of my house or the immediate area outside my door usually - today was my first adventure lol) and I didn't know how to respond. They actually said "Put on some d*** shoes hippy"...which is almost funny since the only thing about me that was "hippy-ish" was the fact I wasn't wearing shoes...

We have never gotten rude comments... curious or concerned comments, yes; but rude, no. Most people ask if our feet are cold - we answer honestly, but if the answer is "yes" then we also mention that our feet get better circulation when they aren't all boxed up in shoes. I would probably just reply (to the comment you got) that I AM wearing my shoes and look at them like they're blind or something









Quote:

2. Is anyone here a young barefooter, I'm talking 21 and under? I'm 21 and I seem to get more crap from people my age than people 10 years or so older than me...just kind of want to know I'm not alone LOL.
Dh and I started barefooting when we were 22 and now I just turned 24 and dh is still 23. I was also a barefooter until I went to college. I don't know what happened during the years between 18 and 22 though







: I hated shoes still and I never wore anything but sandals or flips unless there was snow on the ground, but it just never occured to me that I could actually go out in public without shoes on.

IMO, the people who give the most crap are just jealous








: There was a barefooter at my college and he got some crap from folks, but he didn't care. He was comfortable and doing the healthy thing and it was the folks giving him a hard time who had the issue. I noticed that he was barefoot, but I never thought to look into it more closely at the time









Quote:

3. What would you do if your SO/DH wasn't that supportive of the barefoot lifestyle? My fiance isn't the type to be into it and so usually when I go out with him I wear my flipflops just so he doesn't ask me what the heck I'm doing. I don't know how to "talk to him" about this, I mean...it's an odd thing to try to sit down and talk to him about heh.
My dh was very open to the idea even though I discovered barefooters.org first. We were not barefooters when we met, though we have never been what would be called "conventional" at any time in our lives. I just showed dh the studies and mentioned that it would be fun to try. We didn't barefoot in public until we had conditioned our feet somewhat on backroads and beaches. So maybe taking some barefoot walks on backroads would be the best way to ease him into the idea.

Quote:

4. What are your favorite surfaces to walk on? Today I learned that I think I love a)grass, b)chilly asphalt/concrete, and c)speedbumps. I like going from rough asphalt to a smooth speedbump.
Grass is awesome! So is sand on the beach - even people who wear shoes chronically seem to be comfortable taking their shoes off on the beach! I also like hiking through the woods on dirt trails. Sadly, some of the trails around here are now sharp gravel... but most are still nice dirt







:

Quote:

5. Has anyone here ever stepped in dog poo? I was going to go barefoot in the grassy area behind my house but I think some people let their dogs go to the bathroom out there...and I'm kind of scared to :-/
No, but I wouldn't worry about it if I did. It wipes off of bare feet in the grass much easier than it wipes off of shoes since feet don't have any deep tread for the poo to get stuck in. You can also keep a cloth and a bucket of water or something similar by the door to wipe your feet with before going into the house.

Also, while going barefoot, I find that I'm much more aware of where I'm stepping than when I'm wearing shoes. I'm more likely to step in dog poo if I'm not barefoot than if I am (considering that I've stepped in it numerous times in shoes and never barefoot... and I've been mostly barefoot for most of my life).

Welcome to the barefooter lifestyle! And remember that it doesn't matter how much or how little you actually wear shoes vs. go barefoot. It's a state of mind - that it's okay and legal and healthy to go barefoot whenever possible - rather than a competition about who goes barefoot more than who









love and peace.


----------



## Ravin

How do you deal with stores that don't want you to walk barefoot? We were in a large used bookstore a couple of weeks ago, and while I happened to have shoes on, DD didn't. We were there for an HOUR before someone came up and said she couldn't be barefoot there, because sometimes glass gets broken on the carpet. She was very angry at being made to ride in the cart and really, there was nothing on their floor that was going to hurt her feet or she'd already have stepped on it by then!

Has anyone actually tried the "liability if I injure myself wearing shoes because you said I have to" line?

If we hadn't been almost ready for checkout I could have gone to the car for DD's shoes, but it shouldn't have been any of their business!

One of DD's favorite lines when I ask her if she wants to put her shoes on upon getting out of the car (because even if they were on when she got it, they won't be at that point) and we're on our way into the grocery store is "I want to go brrr!" because I told her if she didn't like the cold floor in the refrigerated section she should wear shoes next time.

I've actually gotten somewhat out of going barefoot the last couple of years because I was bike/busing everywhere, and I consider close toe-and-heel shoes a safety think on a bike and my ren sandals aren't quick slip-ons (but are the closest a pair of shoes w/ real tread has ever come to feeling like walking barefoot to me--they've got recycled conveyor belt soles)

But now I have a car so we're not busing it (the drivers enforce the shoes require rule pretty strictly) or on the bike constantly...I really should get out of my shoes more again!


----------



## PatchChild

I earned my master's degree without ever wearing shoes into the building. And in Massachusetts, I counted that as quite an accomplishment.

Bare feet just make me so much happier. I know that I'm much more tuned in, less likely to space out, when I'm barefoot. DH doesn't spend much time barefoot. Claims he can't think without shoes on, and that seems to be true for him. Never gets any serious work done without shoes. Even slippers don't count as shoes. Poor boy.

Trails through the woods are my favorite. You don't got hot nearly as quickly when walking barefoot, the cool dirt helps a lot. And besides, it makes stream crossings much more fun.


----------



## Kailey's mom

I only wear shoes when I have to LOL..I didn't know there was research or anything..just always liked being barefoot.


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
How do you deal with stores that don't want you to walk barefoot? We were in a large used bookstore a couple of weeks ago, and while I happened to have shoes on, DD didn't. We were there for an HOUR before someone came up and said she couldn't be barefoot there, because sometimes glass gets broken on the carpet. She was very angry at being made to ride in the cart and really, there was nothing on their floor that was going to hurt her feet or she'd already have stepped on it by then!

Has anyone actually tried the "liability if I injure myself wearing shoes because you said I have to" line?

If we hadn't been almost ready for checkout I could have gone to the car for DD's shoes, but it shouldn't have been any of their business!

Wow... they had a problem with a child being barefoot in a BOOK store?!? Amazing... Dh and I usually carry around a letter from the health department for our state (available at barefooters.org) stating that there is no health reason for wearing shoes in restaurants or grocery stores or anywhere else and that it's perfectly legal to go barefoot wherever. That usually shuts them up...

I also have a barefooter business card that has my name and phone number on it along with the statement that I take full responsibility for any barefooting related injuries that I may incur. I also mention that I would be more likely to be injured wearing shoes and though I've never actually said that I would sue them if I was injured wearing shoes due to their ridiculous rules, I'm sure they got my implication because I didn't have any trouble after that







Mentioning that I walk to the store (and everywhere) barefoot through the town usually helps also. There's MUCH more broken glass on sidewalks than in any store - even a store with actual glass and non-carpeted floors









When I was volunteering at the local Rotary Club's auction/rummage sale I got some concerned comments (broken glass is a given at any huge rummage sale - and this one is HUGE. I'm very bummed that I'm due a week before it this year







), but when I mentioned that I walked half an hour to the auction/rummage sale from my house, folks figured I knew what I was doing. They told us at the orientation to wear our most comfortable shoes while volunteering and my bare feet are the most comfortable shoes I own, for sure! They have great sentimental value also because my parents made them for me







:

love and peace.


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam

Wow, I love the internet. I didn't even know there was a movement of barefooters. I guess I can add this to my brafree ways









Hi! I'm Ashley, and I hate shoes. I have flat feet and I love having flat feet as they have never once caused me problems. I walk barefoot whenever I can (I live in Illinois, so it's sporadic at best), though I do wear shoes in stores. In high school I used to remove my shoes (and my bra) at about the moment I walked in the door. It annoyed some people, but I didn't care.

Now that it's warm (for good?) I'm working on building up my callouses again so I can enjoy the barefoot months.

As for shoes, I only wear brown lands end winter shoes in the winter, and ugly brown cheap sandals in the warmer months. I can't buy nice shoes as they all have "arch support" which causes me a lot of pain.

I also have a crazy sock collection, and love those. But I hate shoes







:


----------



## Indigo73

Well after 7 years of no comment from my employer, I've been asked to wear shoes in the office. Appartently someone complained (a co-worker) and I was told there is a law on the books.

I still kick them off under my desk but try to remember to put them on when I walk around the office. Oh well.


----------



## Ravin

There are OSHA regulations that might be applied to most any workplace, but that only applies to employees.

Of course, there is also the "we reserve the right to refuse service to anyone" logic that stores can refuse to sell to barefooters. I likely won't be going back to that bookstore for quite a while as it's a long drive and I don't have store credit there any more. The ones closer to home we frequent have never been so discriminating!


----------



## miasandhadleysmom

I am so glad to see this thread. My friend was just telling me about a preschool class discussion they had about letting children go barefoot and some of the mothers were appalled and one even said that when she sees children who are barefoot, she wonders how any mother could be so negligent. Then the teacher said that she worried about hypodermic needles at the playground or park. It made me so so mad. I am not negligent. I want my kids to be barefoot to feel and connect with the earth that they are stepping on. This thread makes me feel much more accepted.


----------



## spiderdust

Quote:


Originally Posted by *miasandhadleysmom* 
Then the teacher said that she worried about hypodermic needles at the playground or park.

Yes, and we should all wear hard hats because pianos might fall out of the sky.


----------



## gentle_mama04

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderdust* 
Yes, and we should all wear hard hats because pianos might fall out of the sky.

















:

My children and I go barefoot all the time. If I feel the need for shoes I put some robeez or isabooties on the kids and slip my crocks on. I live in a small town so I'm known for my barefeet.









My dh has to wear shoes at work as he works at a paint store. They have to be "dress casual" does anyone know of any good shoes for him?


----------



## Indigo73

Guys can usually get away with a lot with their shoes (as long as it doesn't look like a sneaker, it's all good). DH wears a pair of Birkenstock Tokyo. His pants hide the strap for the most part. He also has a pair of Earth shoes. I can't remember what style, just know it's a the name of a state.

He works in a casino and is a is more business than casual but has not probs with his foot wear. He's gotten compliments on them by the suits, so ...


----------



## aweynsayl

ohmygoodness! how did i miss this before?!?! subbing, i'll be back to read more later. i just did some research on this the other day (I was looking for a new signature--check mine out!)... because mom is harassing me about not putting 12 mo ds in shoes. i needed something better than "I HATE SHOES AND HE DOES TOO..."







huzzah! doing a happy barefoot dance! be back to read more!


----------



## oneKnight

Oh sweet thanks for the link. I didin't know there was a barefooters.org! I am going to the school library tomorrow to PRINT that letter for Arkansas!!!!


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ravin* 
Of course, there is also the "we reserve the right to refuse service to anyone" logic that stores can refuse to sell to barefooters. I likely won't be going back to that bookstore for quite a while as it's a long drive and I don't have store credit there any more. The ones closer to home we frequent have never been so discriminating!

Small, family-owned stores are much less likely to kick someone out for being barefoot. Some barefooters have had great success with sending copies of their receipts from barefoot-friendly competitors to the stores that refuse to serve folks wearing no shoes







Money talks, and when the owners realise how much money they are losing, they tend to come around. I've never had to try this and we spend most of our money at yard sales (always barefoot friendly!) so it wouldn't work in our case, but it's something to keep in mind if you're ever in that situation









love and peace.


----------



## ErikaLeigh

If I must have on shoes, it's Crocs.


----------



## paakbaak

wow i didn´t know this existed. i never wear shoes inside home, car, etc. i´ve never liked them. i´ve lost shoes because i take them off and leave without realizing i had shoes int he first place...happens alot int he summer and my dh just flips out!! i have my ds barefoot at home, but not inthe park cuz adults go there and i´m afraid he´ll get csomething jabbed in (glass, etc). i´m worried though, what shoes are best for a kid if he has to wear them? soft sole i presume, but do they protect against walking on rocks and hot cement?


----------



## aweynsayl

i want to read this whole thread! it makes me so happy!

some random comments/replies/pipping ins....

~we got married on the beach because my #1 wedding requirement was "I AM NOT WEARING SHOES!"

~DS cries if i put socks on him now. one time my mom tried to put shoes on him and he sat on the floor whimpering trying to take them off til i did "he'll never get used to them if you dont make him," she said. "so?" i said.









~i only wear flippies. i'm known for it. funny thing-- when i was pg, i suffered from cold feet, and wore closed toed shoes into the office one day. my boss stared at me with an open mouth-- "who are you?" (I too got complained about at work for walking around the office barefoot. whatever. people who wear shoes are too uptight. gesh.)

~i do wear slippers at home alot... we have wood floors, and they sometimes feel stickey to me, no matter how much i mop w/vinegar... i think it's cause the dog licks them a lot, anyhow... i hate stickey feeling floors...

~i (heart) this thread!


----------



## foreverthankful

It has finally warmed up enough to go barefoot outside here. I am mortifying my 5 year old ds though, he rolls his eyes at me and wishes I was more like the other mothers.


----------



## spiderdust

Ok, here's an odd barefooting thing...

Since it's been warmer, I've been able to go around town more often without shoes. For some reason, this has made my cats MUCH more interested in my feet. They keep trying to lick them!







:


----------



## Ravin

they obviously smell interesting things you've walked in that we humans don't.


----------



## spiderdust

I don't know if that's good or bad!!









Actually, I was thinking that maybe my feet were less stinky because they aren't crammed and sweating in shoes all day, making them more appealing to the cats?


----------



## aweynsayl

i think they're praising you.


----------



## JustKiya

Hey!! How'd I miss this thread???!

I've started going barefoot recently - I'm still a bit of a wuss, and won't go barefoot into most stores (I need to grow a bigger set of ovaries), but I'm barefoot almost ALL the time at work (the crocs stay under my desk), in the car, and DEFINITELY at home/at friends houses.

I want a set of those 'fake' shoes (the toe strappie thingies?) - I figure they'll make the transition to 'barefoot in stores' easier.


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthymama2b* 
I want a set of those 'fake' shoes (the toe strappie thingies?) - I figure they'll make the transition to 'barefoot in stores' easier.

Long, flowing skirts help too









love and peace.


----------



## HoneyTree

Hello again, mamas! trmptplaya, I was glad last year when you started this thread, and I'm glad so glad it's still goin'!

So a few months ago I bought my 1 1/2 year old a pair of the Nomadic State sandals. Wow, do I get compliments on them! And they are super airy, and super easy to take care of, and very sturdy. BUT, the sole is NOT flexible. Not even close. Have y'all found any sandally shoes that are flexible bottoms but are also sturdy? (I'm not really looking for mocs...)

TIA.


----------



## trmpetplaya

Yeah... the Nomadic State sandals are comfy, but definitely not on the flexible side... I'm sorry, but I don't have any suggestions







:

I did find out about a new forum for barefooters if any of you would like to check it out:

http://barefooting.freeforums.org/

It's brand new (3 weeks or so old) so it's not terribly active yet, but it's definitely worth checking out









love and peace.


----------



## spiderdust

I'm currently dealing with one of the drawbacks of barefooting... my heels are catching on the sheets in bed.







:

To pumice or not to pumice? Seems to me that the callouses are protecting my feet & pumicing them off will remove that protecting. Any thoughts?


----------



## mama_daba

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderdust* 
I'm currently dealing with one of the drawbacks of barefooting... my heels are catching on the sheets in bed.







:

To pumice or not to pumice? Seems to me that the callouses are protecting my feet & pumicing them off will remove that protecting. Any thoughts?

i am mostly lurking cuz i haven't had much to say. but now i do! when my heels start catching on stuff i moisturize them at night. that way i still have thick skin but it is smoother and it gets a little softer it seems to help a lot with preventing cracks and stuff in callouses also.


----------



## trmpetplaya

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spiderdust* 
I'm currently dealing with one of the drawbacks of barefooting... my heels are catching on the sheets in bed.







:

To pumice or not to pumice? Seems to me that the callouses are protecting my feet & pumicing them off will remove that protecting. Any thoughts?

If you pumice just around the edges, that seems to help a lot. Just walking around can help keep the very bottom somewhat smooth (especially walking on sidewalks and roads and such...), but when excess skin builds up around the edges it doesn't get worn down and tends to stay rough. So, usually I do a very light pumicing (well... dh does it for me 'cause I have a hard time reaching my feet at the moment







) around the edges of my heels and a bit of hemp seed moisturizer helps as well









love and peace.


----------



## branwyn

Quote:


Originally Posted by *earthymama2b* 
I want a set of those 'fake' shoes (the toe strappie thingies?) - I figure they'll make the transition to 'barefoot in stores' easier.

oh i want a pair of those too! i guess i should pull out the hemptwine and skull beads and see if i can figure out how to make a pair


----------



## foreverthankful

Burts Bees makes a nice coconut foot cream, I rub it on the outside rough bits and massage it in. Smells and feels good. I just sandpaper the soles on the concrete, it feels sooooooo good. I have to show control and stop otherwise all my hard work of building up the caullous is gone.

Does anyone else do that? Or just me.....


----------



## caspian's mama

you hippies are hilarious.

thankful, i don't scrape em on concrete, but i go absolutely crazy at the beach.

trmpt, a long ass dress is what got me through my wedding without my mom bitching.







it felt sooo good to be that free on my "big day".

man, i'd get my a$$ chewed out for stomping around at work. i could totally pull it off in my own department, except a customer would probably rat me out. WO is pretty lenient, for a corporation, but they have their limits... and i happily push them constantly. still, i can wear crocs, so that's a small blessing.

does anyone have any information or opinions re plantar warts? i'm pretty convinced that they're a psychic manifestation, but i can't for the life of me figure out what it is so i could address it. i don't mind my feet being dirty (at all ~sigh~) or even a little dry 'n' crusty, but warts are just so... icky.

anyway, happy summer to you all. i've gotten out of the game the past few years but it's inspirational to have found you. enjoy the warm earth under your tootsies.


----------



## Gendenwitha

I'm sorry I didn't see this thread sooner. Definately where I belong. I've been thrown out of stores a few times for being barefoot but usually no problem. The manager at Costco actually told me, "Look, here's the problem, the head of the health department shops here (I live in the state capitol) and she's made me take perfectly good cheesecakes out of the freezer and toss them because the temp was a little low" and offered to ring up any groceries I needed if it was only a few items.

One thing I noticed--when I was young and very attractive no one noticed I was barefoot. I didn't make that connection until I had a newborn, and then, walking around with a newborn in a wrap, again, no one noticed I was barefoot! I guess if you've got something higher up to distract people it's easier.









I was going to print out that letter on the barefooters.org website about how it's not illegal to be barefoot to keep in my wallet. But it says:

"As far as we can determine, there are no Washington State laws or regulations that address this issue on a broad scale. For instance, Washington's food service regulations, Chapter 246-215 Washington Administrative Code, does not contain language requiring footwear by customers. The only references to this topic are within a few regulations that govern specific facilities (e.g., in food service operations at certain colleges)."

..and the main reason I wanted it is because I was asked to leave the college espresso store. Makes me so angry. It's such a hippie campus, to be thrown out THERE after going barefoot everywhere in some of the yuppie towns around here... WTF?

Oh, and the most comfortable shoes I've ever owned I called "my elf boots" they were leather and laced up around my ankles, they had dents in the leather where my foot went, and were a lot like those babyshoes you can buy except they had recycled shredded tires melted onto the bottoms of them. What I would give to have another pair of those! I bought them at a farmer's market from a guy who said he'd re-sole them for $10 whenever they wore down. I had them resoled once, but the second time they wore down I had lost his card and he'd stopped coming back to the market.







:


----------



## mamasgroovin

Hi! I'm a part timer. If I have to wear shoes I am wearing Birks. My kids aren't big shoe-wearers, either. We have what we call "4th of July Feet". If they can't walk across the gravel driveway by the 4th of July barefooted, then I've failed miserably!


----------



## KJoslyn78

count me in on being barefoot... i didnt realize that was a whole load of barefooting people!!

I've actually gone soft the past few years - i no longer have a gravel driveway to help toughen up the soles, like when i was a kid


----------



## purplepixiewing

Hey there barefoot mamas, I loved this thread, you all made me smile. You've also inspired me to try some public barefooting, with the help of a nice long hippie skirt.


----------



## sisterfunkhaus

Wow!! What great information. Thanks for sharing. I had no idea that it wasn't illegal to not wear shoes in most places. I HATE shoes. I only wear flip flops and have one pair of Crocs b/c shoes hurt my feet. I take off my shoes as much as possible.

My feet are already callused. My feet basically have natural shoe soles on the bottom







I'm going to start pushing the limits on not wearing shoes.


----------



## sandbmom

I didn't even realize this was a 'movement' if you will. I just hate shoes, always have, even from when I was little, I hates shoes.

now I can tell DH that there are benefits to my distaste for footwear!









I do wear tevas if need be though


----------



## Alcyone

subbing&#8230; I'll try to catch up sometime!
I'm *always* barefoot inside. My co-workers thought I was crazy for taking off my shoes as soon as I got to work, but no one stopped me. Outside is another story but I'm hoping to get used to it. The more I read about it, the more motivated I am.


----------



## nolonger

I'm not showing yet, but am already dreading all the "barefoot and pregnant" comments that are bound to be coming my way in a few months! No way am I buying shoes, though; this is my first barefoot pregnancy and I have absolutely no issues with swelling or sore feet. I'm on the go all the time and never have to "sit down and rest and put my feet up".

Alcyone, go nice and slow with the transition to barefooting outside. My Sis swore by rubbing alcohol once or twcie a day in the spring to toughen up her soles, but I didn't bother last year and wound up with some pretty bad blisters from a pretty short distance. I can walk anywhere I want for as long as I want now, but I'm also a (barefoot) bicyclist and when I had to park the bike and walk when my Mom was out to visit, I wound up with a bit of soreness one day even though I didn't get any actual blisters.

I've gotten braver about not putting on my flip-flops every time I go into a store lately. They'e right there in my backpack in case anyone gives me any hassle, but so far no one has.

I still want to get some of those "barefoot sandals".


----------



## JustKiya

I accidentally went barefoot at work yesterday!

I normally wear my crocs to work, take them off in the car on my way home, and leave them in the car for the next day. On Monday, for some reason, I wore my crocs in the house, and didn't realize it until I got to work on Tuesday.

Amazingly enough - NO ONE even NOTICED!!!

I went to a store on my way home, barefoot still, and once again, no one noticed - I'm loving it!


----------



## Gendenwitha

I've got an argument on my hands now. They were trying to tell me at the darkroom at school I had to wear shoes. I said, "do you wear gloves?" They said, "if you get x on your skin it sensitizes the skin." I said, "If you get it on your hands you wash it off, right?" .... "Yes" ... "Then if I get it on my feet I'll wash it off" (mind you it's summer quarter and half the people there wear shorts).

(Funny thing is, the days I wore shoes my back hurt so bad at the end of the day I wanted to cry. The days I was barefoot it hurt maybe 1/10th as much.)

Later the teacher got into it and when I refused he said, "It's that important to you to be defiant?" I said, "It also really helps my back." He said he'd call the safety officer and ask her. (Later) She told him that it was school policy that shoes be worn in all labs. And if my back hurt there 'were special shoes for that'. So now I'm going to email her a request for where that rule is in writing. Wish me luck.

(Hell, they should be happy I'm willing to wear clothes to school!







)


----------



## PiscesMama24

I love to be barefoot as well! Growing up, it was the best and only way to go. Now that I'm married, my DH says that the one thing he doesn't like about my body is my FEET! (I guess better that than something else







) The reason is because they have become calloused over the years from spending so much time barefoot. I do get pedicures every now and then, but they always feel rough to me. Any ideas from other barefooters as to how you keep your feet soft? Also, just a logistical question....I like to get into bed at night with clean feet, so if I happen to not take a shower before bed, I make a point of washing my feet. Does anyone else do this?


----------



## goodheartedmama

oooh...we are! Shoes have always felt unnatural to me. I wear them when I'm in public, and that's it. I rarely wear them outside, even. I HATE seeing kids with shoes on all the time! My son just started wearing shoes when he started walking, and I won't put them on my daughter until she walks. He only wears robeez or flip-flops (he does have a pair of prescoolians). If I must wear shoes, I wear flip-flops, and I despise going out in the winter when it's so cold I must wear real shoes!


----------



## Paxjourney

never really did any reading up on it but I've been going barefoot since gosh coming up on 10 years. I know as a kid I went barefoot alot as well. I do wear shoes to go to stores etc but I'm the type that takes them off asap. Both DDs Did not really wear shoes until about 2. DD2 just got a pair of "real" shoes last month to wear at childcare (goes 5hours 1 day a week while I am in class) But soft sole shoes when she needed protection. DD1 goes barefoot alot. and NO SHOES ON IN MY HOUSE. Which goes for everyone. check the shoes at the door.


----------



## Caledvwlch

Jumping on board. I LOVE my Reefs and I have to say, I love my Crocs as well, only when shoes are needed!


----------



## Indigo73

My son (5) yelled at my MIL and BIL for wearing shoes in the house.







They promptly took them off and threw them in the basket outside the door.

He's also shocked his cousin when he told her he has only one pair of shoes. He'll get a 2nd pair for school in a month or so.


----------



## beansavi

Hey! There's a name for what I do? SoooooWEET!









20 years ago I had 2 roommates from Sweden. They always kicked their shoes off at the door (usually clogs). It was my first thoughts about not dragging outside stuff thru the house.... once I stopped EVER wearing shoes inside, it kind of spilled over into the outside, too. I love that my kids kick their shoes off whenever they enter someone's house (sometimes to looks of "WTH?"), and we wear crocs or Tevas in stores.

Basically, anything we can kick off asap.

I have that song, "Barefootin'" in my head now. Thanks.


----------



## beansavi

Oh, I just LOVE this quote from the OP's link! (okay, you all have probably talked about this 100 times by now...but I just found you, okay?









"Going barefoot is the gentlest way of walking and can symbolise a way of living - being authentic, vulnerable, sensitive to our surroundings. It's the feeling of enjoying warm sand beneath our toes, or carefully making our way over sharp rocks in the darkness. It's a way of living that has the lightest impact, removing the barrier between us and nature."


----------



## beansavi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Indigo73* 

He's also shocked his cousin when he told her he has only one pair of shoes. He'll get a 2nd pair for school in a month or so.









That is so great.


----------



## happymomma

We are always barefoot. I hardly wore shoes as a kid...I think the only times we were shoes now are if we go out in the pasture with the chickens/goats or if we go to a store. I just cannot stand shoes. Didn't really know there were any benefits, we just thought it was country.


----------



## Adele_Mommy

I love this thread so subbing and bumping









None of us wear shoes in my house. Most of our neighbors are also "take the shoes off at the door" types. We just visited my SIL and they have a collection of shoes at their door too.

I don't think my dh thinks of himself as a "barefooter" and he usually wears shoes outside now, but he tells me stories of going barefoot as a child and young adult - even to milk the cows! As a child in a small town, I went everywhere barefoot. I remember loving the feeling of a cool grocery store floor on my feet after walking across a warm parking lot. I really appreciate the feeling of different surfaces on my feet. My father has bamboo floors that are particularly nice.

DD is very sensitive to shoes and finds most of them uncomfortable. Shopping for school shoes last Fall was a nightmare! She will wear Crocs, though she says they are too hot. This summer she and I usually don't put on shoes to go out in our yard. We do find ourselves frequently picking splinters and thorns out of her feet though. I asked dh why she gets so many and I never seem to. He thinks the bottoms of my feet are really tough from a lifetime of going barefoot!


----------



## bellymama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *judybean* 
nak

i never thought that driving barefoot could be illegal..... what would be the rationale behind that??

i always thought this too, found out it was an urban legend, at least in my state...have you checked this out or did you just hear this? it may be true where you are from, but its not true everywhere....HTH!


----------



## caspian's mama

weird. i'd always heard that too, but never bothered to check. most of the time i don't care, but i usually leave my crocs or sandals within grabbing distance just in case!


----------



## bellymama

so i finally managed to read some of this massive thread







: ! i am so glad it was started, and i love th links in th OP...i have hated shoes for years...i wear flip flops all year round, rain or shine....sometimes i will attempt to wear shoes and socks because i worried that it was bad for my feet to always be barefoot, but i always ended up taking them off because I HATE SOCKS even more than i hate shoes...it makes my whole body overheat. anyway, thanks to the OP for the links...now i feel better about my wanting to never wear shoes and socks.


----------



## astar326

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bellymama* 
i always thought this too, found out it was an urban legend, at least in my state...have you checked this out or did you just hear this? it may be true where you are from, but its not true everywhere....HTH!

regarding drive w/o shoes, this is an urban legend in my state as well. dh and I were on our way back from a happy shoeless camping trip and he got pulled over for speeding. the cop was aware that dh was barefoot and didn't have an issue with it (also the speeding was reduced to not following traffic signs).

dh would never wear shoes if he could get away with it. I always take mine off at the door (mine, friends, strangers, my office...







)


----------



## kblackstone444

Me, my son and my little girl spend most our time barefoot when we're home and my Hubby spends most his time walking around with just socks. We don't "make" people who visit take off their shoes, but we've noticed that most people do anyways because they see us barefoot. When we're in public (school, work, store, public playground) we wear shoes or sandles, but when we're in our own space or in our friends' or familys' homes, the shoes come right off. My son and I have always been like this. My stepdaughter, I've "corrupted"- her other family is the kind of family that puts shoes on when they get up in the morning and take them off when they go to bed at night. It just feels SO GOOD to be barefoot.


----------



## foreverthankful

I went hiking with a friend this past weekend and parts of the trail were too slippery for my old sneakers so I went barefoot for about a mile, and then with socks for a mile or so. Everyone thought I was crazy to do so, however I did not slip once in my trusty feet. Ironically I got one blister the whole time - from my SHOES.


----------



## mother nurture

Hey, mamas. Hope you all are enjoying a beautiful barefooted summer. I just wanted to let you all know I have some nomadic rope sandals for sale on the tp. They had been discussed here in the beginning. If anyone is interested in trying some out here is the link: Peace and barefooted blessings


----------



## delfin

we live on the beach, so its barefoot most of the time. I have some rainbows that i wear to go out, and we have the *no shoes inside*policy. My partner wears socks in the house, and I agree with pp, socks make me warm and claustrophobic!!But, i think its a cultural thing for him, hes english....
One of our first dates was hiking in a greek island, and i was wearing some chunky rainbow sandals, they broke and i just continued barefoot, it was full of rocks, thorny plants, and spiders, but my two little naked feet didnt let me down!


----------



## CTH3989

I have recently discovered being barefoot and I love it! If I have to go outside, I go barefoot. Once I go in public(i.e. store, work) I wear shoes but usually sandles are flats. I don't like being inclosed. How do I become more comfortable walking on gravel and things of that nature? Also, do anyof you keep your feet pretty? By that I mean, pedicures or maybe some polish? I've noticed that I didn't get a pedicure this summer and I didn't paint my toenails.

Chelci


----------



## Alcyone

*Chelci:* DH & I take frequent walks around the neighborhood, purposefully finding new surfaces to walk on. This helps us get used to the feel. Since we're not actually going anywhere, it's more fun.









I don't keep my feet pretty but I have thought about it.

How many of you do actually go barefoot in stores, restaurants, on busses, etc.? And do you ever get harassed? *Gendenwitha*, is there an update to your struggle? I go barefoot into stores when I'm with DH, but not by myself. I don't feel comfortable doing it alone because my Danish isn't very good, and I'm afraid that I won't know what's going on if someone did confront me about it. I have some "emergency sandals" in my purse that I pull out just before going in.


----------



## Alcyone

My DH has been looking for soft-soled shoes to use when barefooting isn't possible. He first thought of mocassins but it was impossible to find any still made traditionally, with soft soles, rather than "regular" shoes that look like mocassins on the uppers. I did some digging and found Vibram FiveFingers and they look pretty awesome. Anyone else tried these? He's ordered a pair but they haven't arrived yet, so I'll have to let you know what we think! Unfortunately, I don't think they are suited for my feet, as I have abnormally short toes.

I also found huarache sandals which look great too, but DH wanted something warmer for when the Danish winter comes.

After going barefoot, rigid soles just don't do it for me anymore!


----------



## Adele_Mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alcyone* 
My DH has been looking for soft-soled shoes to use when barefooting isn't possible. He first thought of mocassins but it was impossible to find any still made traditionally, with soft soles, rather than "regular" shoes that look like mocassins on the uppers. I did some digging and found Vibram FiveFingers and they look pretty awesome. Anyone else tried these? He's ordered a pair but they haven't arrived yet, so I'll have to let you know what we think! Unfortunately, I don't think they are suited for my feet, as I have abnormally short toes.

I also found huarache sandals which look great too, but DH wanted something warmer for when the Danish winter comes.

After going barefoot, rigid soles just don't do it for me anymore!

Those Vibram FiveFingers sound like a neat concept, but like you, they would not work at all for me. I can't even wear a flip-flop with one loop around the toe - the shoes never fit me right because of my short toes and having something inbetween my toes drives me nuts - worse than regular shoes!

Minnetonka does still make softsole moccasins where the sole is made of the same material and wraps around from the top. They just classify them as "slippers" now. Here is a link (scroll down to see the "softsole" one). They also sell a deerskin moc with deerskin sole.


----------



## bellymama

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alcyone* 
My DH has been looking for soft-soled shoes to use when barefooting isn't possible. He first thought of mocassins but it was impossible to find any still made traditionally, with soft soles, rather than "regular" shoes that look like mocassins on the uppers. I did some digging and found Vibram FiveFingers and they look pretty awesome. Anyone else tried these? He's ordered a pair but they haven't arrived yet, so I'll have to let you know what we think! Unfortunately, I don't think they are suited for my feet, as I have abnormally short toes.

I also found huarache sandals which look great too, but DH wanted something warmer for when the Danish winter comes.

After going barefoot, rigid soles just don't do it for me anymore!

http://www.softstarshoes.com/index.c...category_id=43
soft sole mocs.

http://www.snowwowl.com/naartmoccasins.html
how to make many different kind of mocs

they are out there, the soft shoed ones, but they will be pricey because they will be handmade by native people...


----------



## tresleo

This is so funny! Who knew there was a whole group of people who are like me!









Everyone who knows me, knows I don't wear shoes!







Never have.

The only shoes I own are a couple pair of Old Navy flip flops (because they are $2 and I HATE to spend money on something I barely use, and don't even like to use!) and a pair of Crocs for the winter - which as far as shoes are concerned, aren't that bad.

My kids hardly ever wear shoes, either. We are all notorious for leaving them places. One of my friends kids are just completely baffled as to how my son can forget his shoes at their house!







One time, I showed up at a clients house with no shoes on! It wasn't a big deal, considering all I do is put them on when I get out of the car and take them off when I get into the house...its just awkward explaining to people how I can forget my shoes. Usually we just leave our flip flops in the car in case we go somewhere and might need them, but sometimes they wind up in the house.

My dh is like a pp, though - HAS to have shoes on. Makes me







. I got him to at least wear slippers in the house, though...


----------



## bellymama

here is the site i was originally looking for...affordable soft sole traditional mocs

http://members.tripod.com/twonationsbeadworks/id23.html


----------



## Kailey's mom

yeah, somewhere I fit in







...


----------



## SaharaRose

Even when I was three years old, I never liked to wear shoes or socks. My mother in law buys me socks every year for Christmas because she thinks that I must be losing them to wear open backed shoes with no socks in the winter. If I were going to be outside for a long period of time, of course I'd put on boots & socks, but it seems silly unless I do...I just take them off as soon as I can.

Except for those rare occasions, I've only worn crocs, sandals or open back style shoes for years and years. Its nice working from home!

How many of you find that you can't find your shoes when you have to go to the store or somewhere you have to wear them, because you haven't even looked for them in a week?


----------



## Alcyone

Some of those mocs look really nice! I may have a look next time I'm in the states.

Glad to see this thread get a bit more action.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

I was a highschool barefooter! I wore flip-flops to school (so mom wouldn't yell at me) and then took them off as soon as I was in the building. I work at a bank, and I still take my shoes off as soon as I'm behind the counter! I







that there is a thread for this!!


----------



## cfiddlinmama

Um me! I can never find my shoes if I need them. I usually keep them in my car just in case. On the rare occasion I wear them to the house, I get to where I'm going and don't have shoes! I've had issues in stores in NH going barefoot. Not in Mass. though. I'm visiting OK right now and I have yet to see a store with the No Shoes thing on the door. No issues at all. I saw a lady barefoot in a restaurant the other day.







: I'm pretty notorious for not wearing shoes as are my kids!


----------



## mamasgroovin

I walked over to the neighbors house last weekend without shoes, because uh, why wear them, YK, so anyway, we are all (me, dh, them) standing in their gravel driveway talking (we are new to the neighborhood). And she says How can you do THAT?























I love freaking people out!!


----------



## Alcyone

I don't mind when people stare at my feet, or ask questions about it, especially when they're genuinely interested. But sometimes, when I get asked the same question over and over, by the same person, within the same visit&#8230; I mean really. If I said my feet weren't cold two minutes ago, why would they be cold now? Unless a blizzard _just_ started, I think it's time to stop thinking about my feet!









I am a bit jealous of your feet. I'm wowing everyone with my ability to withstand temperatures below balmy, but I'm not gravel-ready. We went to some horse races over the weekend and there was gravel everywhere. I walked around (clumsily) for the first fifteen minutes or so and finally broke down and got out my emergency sandals.


----------



## wahoowhippets

We are a barefoot family here. My kids have always loved going barefoot in the house even in the dead of winter when we lived up north. Plus, it helps keep the house WAY cleaner! Now that we live in Florida, we just put on sandals or flip flops to be outside unless it gets too cold. My kids are so funny, they have always shed their shoes and socks even at company's house. We shed our shoes right at the door and it keeps the house so much cleaner!


----------



## majikfaerie

Hi!









I'm a barefoot mama. have been for 12 years. I was fanatically barefoot for about 9 years, I didnt own a single shoe for the last 6 of those years. I travelled all over australia, europe, asia, africa and latin america during that time. DD has shoes, but they're optional. I'm not strictly barefoot anymore, when I was slinging DD all the time, I started to get really bad back pain when walking on paved roads in cities, and in the end, (about 3 years ago) I caved and bought myself some othropedic sandals. (figuring that shoes was better than a stroller in saving my back).

So, I have some sandals for occasional long-distance urban hiking. but that doesnt happen too often. I pretty much never wear shoes, and yes, I have photos on myself barefoot in snow. last month I was even fighting a forest fire bare foot!
I did get a couple of blisters, but it was okay. and I helped to save some homes and farms








nice to meecha all!


----------



## lynnn27

my husband says i have flinstone feet, he hates it, they are hard as nails, but i would have it know other way. thats ME! i was even barefoot and pregnant at my wedding. he hated it but i said if you let me be barefooted we don't have to dance and he was happy, and so was i.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lynnn27* 
my husband says i have flinstone feet, he hates it, they are hard as nails, but i would have it know other way. thats ME! i was even barefoot and pregnant at my wedding. he hated it but i said if you let me be barefooted we don't have to dance and he was happy, and so was i.

Funny, people are always asking to feel my feet, expecting them to be "flintstoney" after 12 years without shoes. but they're not. I have really tough skin; I walk on broken glass and thorns and gravel and ice and such. and the skin is very thick, but not calloused or hard.
I was also married and gave birth barefoot.


----------



## Kailey's mom

got a question, does anyone else notice that they can wash their feet over and over, and they still look dirty, or is that just my feet.

oh LMAO, just look at my pic and you'll see what I'm saying. no I wasn't walking in dirt, my feet are just always dirty looking


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kailey's mom* 
got a question, does anyone else notice that they can wash their feet over and over, and they still look dirty, or is that just my feet.

oh LMAO, just look at my pic and you'll see what I'm saying. no I wasn't walking in dirt, my feet are just always dirty looking

yeah, I have that. doesnt bother me. a really good scrub in a long hot bath helps. but its dirt ingrained into the rough skin.


----------



## Alcyone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
I'm not strictly barefoot anymore, when I was slinging DD all the time, I started to get really bad back pain when walking on paved roads in cities, and in the end, (about 3 years ago) I caved and bought myself some othropedic sandals. (figuring that shoes was better than a stroller in saving my back).

Really? Hmm, I hadn't thought of that. Since ditching my shoes, my "chronic" back pain has gone away completely. But I'm not slinging anyone.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lynnn27* 
my husband says i have flinstone feet, he hates it, they are hard as nails, but i would have it know other way.

That surprises me too. I don't know too many barefooters in real life but over at Society for Barefoot Living the consensus seems to be that feet stay soft, even though the soles get thicker and can withstand more.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kailey's mom* 
got a question, does anyone else notice that they can wash their feet over and over, and they still look dirty, or is that just my feet.

It's not just your feet.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

Quick question: are there any flat-footed barefooters here? DH is PAINFULLY flat-footed and goes NOWHERE without his orthotic sneakers. I mean, he gets dressed in the morning and puts slippers on because he can't stand in the kitchen without them.









Does anyone have suggestions for him? I'm a clogs/flip-flops/crocs gal myself, though I do *have* to wear dressy shoes to synagogue and work, so I own a couple. I'd love for DH to feel more comfortable barefoot, especially in the house.

TIA!


----------



## Alcyone

From what I've been reading about barefooting, it looks like flat feet are caused by shoes (or more probably, the unnatural gait that wearing shoes causes). I have heard of flat footed people going barefoot and it improving their condition, but they were not in pain. Unfortunately if it's painful to go barefoot, I'm not sure what to do.







I did find this online, which has some exercises at the bottom. Maybe that would be helpful?
http://www.easyvigour.net.nz/fitness...eus_max_ap.htm


----------



## Mab

greetings from another barefoot mama!

I have to share this:
I live in Argentina. There is a very small town in the province of Cordoba called San Marcos Sierras. It's a all natural/alternative living little haven which I LOVE. I spend time there in the summer and would love to live there all the time. Anyway, people there are barefoot all the time. It's not weird to meet with barefoot folk walking around town. And if you look at the town webpage, barefooting is actually encouraged, to keep in touch with Earth. It says, "walk barefoot every day, at least a little"


----------



## Redifer

Quote:


Originally Posted by *smeisnotapirate* 
Quick question: are there any flat-footed barefooters here? DH is PAINFULLY flat-footed and goes NOWHERE without his orthotic sneakers. I mean, he gets dressed in the morning and puts slippers on because he can't stand in the kitchen without them.









Does anyone have suggestions for him? I'm a clogs/flip-flops/crocs gal myself, though I do *have* to wear dressy shoes to synagogue and work, so I own a couple. I'd love for DH to feel more comfortable barefoot, especially in the house.

TIA!

Barefooter here... My mother was a barefooter (including leaving the house!) from childhood, and I was too. I developed flat feet from being forced to wear shoes to school in high school.

As soon as I graduated (and subsequently became pregnant), I was free to barefoot 24 hours a day again. And my arches raised.

It's now been 5 years since high school and my arches are where they were in childhood (relatively high), and my feet no longer ache.

I found that foot-stretching exercises, similar to what professional ballerinas do, are extremely helpful. Sit on the floor with legs extended in front of you. Point your toes and curl your feet, stretching to attempt to make your toes touch the floor. Hold, then bring back slowly. Then bring them back, trying to make your toes touch your calf. Hold, then relax. If needed, help your DH do this at first.

DH is painfully flatfooted as well, and now barefoots the majority of his time. It took about 6 months of stretches and very slight stints of barefooting at a time to get his feet back into somewhat of good shape. Good luck!


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mab* 
greetings from another barefoot mama!

I have to share this:
I live in Argentina. There is a very small town in the province of Cordoba called San Marcos Sierras. It's a all natural/alternative living little haven which I LOVE. I spend time there in the summer and would love to live there all the time. Anyway, people there are barefoot all the time. It's not weird to meet with barefoot folk walking around town. And if you look at the town webpage, barefooting is actually encouraged, to keep in touch with Earth. It says, "walk barefoot every day, at least a little"































: I've been to Cordoba! wow, I loved it there! We didn't stay long; we were down south near Bariloche for a long time (barefooting in the snow and all).
Are you Argentinean?


----------



## Mab

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 







: I've been to Cordoba! wow, I loved it there! We didn't stay long; we were down south near Bariloche for a long time (barefooting in the snow and all).
Are you Argentinean?

I am








I love Cordoba. and I lived in Bariloche when i was a kid, so cool about barefooting in the snow!!


----------



## jwpsgurl

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Slingin'Momto4* 
I LOVE being barefoot, I am like that 90% of the time unless I am going somewhere that requires shoes but DH on the other hand always has to have shoes on! Right after he gets dressed in the morning, he throws shoes on even if he isn't going anywhere. It kind of drives me nuts...LOL!

We are the same way...I buy cheap flipflops to wear in public and I run so I wear running shoes to run, but other than that, I never wear shoes.
I don't really have anything against them, they are just inconvenient and it's much more comfy without them. I also think that being forced to wear constricting boots everyday for 5 years (I was in the Marines) makes going barefoot even better.


----------



## Alcyone

There are a lot of benefits to running barefoot, actually. It's an adjustment but you might look into it.

I can't stand flipflops. You have to scrunch your toes to keep them on, and it can really screw with your feet over time. Apparently some people don't feel the scrunch, but it drives me crazy.

I'm happy to say I haven't put shoes on since July and my feet love me for it.


----------



## majikfaerie

alcyone, how're ya holding up with the winter coming??

I managed to survive in Germany barefoot intoearly december... but then I just got on a plane south







I've spent time barefoot in snowy climes, but never for any extended periods. I'm just wondering how a danish winter will go...


----------



## jimblejamble

Unfortunately at work and school the floors are cement, but when possible I go barefoot.


----------



## jee'smom

im always barefoot, always have been (except for when i have to wear shoes in public). question though, i've always had calloses, no big deal, but they're getting worse lately, almost cracking. my mil's feet are so calloused, that they painfully crack and split. i don't want that to happen to me, and it's starting to. are your feet like that? what should i do? i really don't want to start wearing shoes!!!


----------



## majikfaerie

jee'smom, I had really bad cracking heels when I was at the kumbh mela in india; it was a placethat was really really dry, and the ground was a very very fine dust (reverbed silt). Everything was just so dry.
I rubbed a liberal amount of fermented papaya ointment into the cracks and it got better. a little calendula ointment would be good too.


----------



## smeisnotapirate

I'm a big fan of foot soaks at the end of the day. Just put a nice big pan in the shower with you, maybe add some sea salt or something, and let your feet soak while you clean yourself.


----------



## Indigo73

I do quick showers semi-daily, but once ever 10 - 14 days I make time for a bath, during which I cut my nails, clean my cuticles and pumice my feet. Then immediately after toweling off, I slather my feet with heavy lotion and put socks on.

Works well for me, no more cracked heels.


----------



## jee'smom

thanks guy. i'll try it!


----------



## Alcyone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
alcyone, how're ya holding up with the winter coming??

Still going, but my feet are starting to get cold when I go out now. It doesn't actually snow very much here. It hasn't yet, and white Christmases are rarer than you'd think. It is quite wet though, which makes my feet feel colder than they would otherwise. I'm being really slow about my project to make gaiters.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jee'smom* 
im always barefoot, always have been (except for when i have to wear shoes in public). question though, i've always had calloses, no big deal, but they're getting worse lately, almost cracking.

Do you live in an area with a lot of the dreaded "3NS"-signs? Not long ago, some people on the SBL mailing list were theorizing why some people are plagued with cracks and others are not. One theory is that wearing shoes even on a part-time basis contributes, because of the sweat and constriction.

I guess I am lucky because in Denmark, I never have to wear shoes in public. There are no signs and I've gotten looks and questions, but never been refused service, even in "nice" restaurants.


----------



## newmama8824

just wanted to say hey...

i hate shoes


----------



## Lissacamille

Didn't know there was a thread on this one! Wow!
I've always been a barefooter. Shoes are simply uncomfortable and unnatural to me. I even go barefoot at work (I am a musician). Not kidding.
My kids are also barefooters even though they're grown now.
I'll add one final thought - concrete should be illegal. Ha!


----------



## majikfaerie

I just got back from a 10 day vacation in new zealand - all barefoot


----------



## Alcyone

How many of you ladies barefoot and babywear? My mom is convinced that barefooting is bad for the back (despite my completely opposite experience) and also convinced that babywearing is bad for the back. I'm sure I won't hear the end of it once I've got my







: going on.


----------



## majikfaerie

I barefoot and baby wear.
but with DD in a wrap sling on my back.
when she was around 12mo, I had her in a snugli on the front, and I literally couldn't walk more than 10-15mins if were were on pavement without my lower back becoming unbearable.
I ended up getting some shoes and that helped a lot, just on the rare occasions that we did a lot of city walking. not long after that I switched to a sarong tied hip sling, which was better, and as she got heavier, to the back sling.
with all the weight properly resting on my hips, (like it would with a good backpack, or ergo), I can go at least an hour before it gets too heavy (and she's 4.5yo now). and the barefoot thing is no longer an issue, as long as I dont put her in the front-carry position.


----------



## rmzbm

TWENTY ONE PAGES AND I MISSED THIS THREAD!?
I SO belong here! I NEVER wear shoes unless I MUST. My last DD never wore shoes until she was over 18 mos.!







Bare feet rock!








Oh, and yes, I babywear too.


----------



## chiro_kristin

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rmzbm* 
TWENTY ONE PAGES AND I MISSED THIS THREAD!?

That's exactly what I thought! Hello family! I babywear too (or did anyway)


----------



## Jyotsna

How do you manage it barefoot in the winter. I'm in a fairly cooler winter location. We get freezing temps throughout the winter, and sometimes much lower. I can barely make it outside without my coat and gloves. I do sometimes wear my birks with socks in the winter, if I am tired of contrictive shoes, but what to do about the cold feet, especially wet cold ground? I understand that in winter weather, you lose most of your body heat through your head and limbs. How do you stay warm?

I have been a birk wearer since I was a young adult, and while I go bearfoot at times out of comfort and enjoyment, I don't know how to deal with the cold. I don't tolerate cold weather that well.

Oh, one more thing, we keep our temperature in our house fairly low in the winter to save money. Without a sweater and longsleeves and long pants, you can feel very cold in here. I am not a lover of socks however and despise having to wear them (only in the most coldest weather). How do you cope with the cold floors in the winter?

Thanks!


----------



## kriket

i wear crocks when i have to wear shoes. and i have found that the cold dosn't affect my toes unless i wear socks and they get wet.







: i had berks but i am allergic to the buckles..







i'm barefoot at work right now, my co-workers think i'm crazy and occationally a customer will say "do you know you're barefoot?" but i find having dreads makes them almost expect it


----------



## majikfaerie

jyotsna, I made it through some pretty cold times barefoot; germany in december, tibet in october, patagonia... it was sometimes a bit rough, but now that I'm getting old... well, there is a limit. sometimes I wear sandals.

but in general, I can handle a LOT more cold barefoot than most, and I realised that I just dont feel my feet really. I only notice that they're cold when they start to warm up.


----------



## newmama8824

I can't barefoot when it gets too cold, or when it snows







: I freeze!

I wear comfy shoes and take them off as soon as I'm indoors. I like to wear moccasins.


----------



## spiderdust

MAMAS! I MISS YOU!!









Don't tell me everybody started wearing shoes?


----------



## Alcyone

Bwahahahaha yeah right!

I am pretty bummed though because I have recently discovered that, despite the fact I've been in barefoot several times without incident, there is an official policy at Tivoli to require shoes. Of course I found this out when someone decided to actually enforce it!







I really thought the whole shoes-required phenomenon was strictly American. I've been in every kind of conceivable establishment in Denmark with zero problems at all. I didn't take shoes with me when I visited Berlin for the weekend and Germany didn't care about my feet either.

I kinda feel like I should do something, but what? Honestly, I'd rather go to Tivoli in huarache sandals than stop going to Tivoli. Plus I don't think a one-person boycott of a major tourist attraction would be particularly effective.


----------



## Freedom~Mama

Wow I just saw this. I love going barefoot and when I am home (inside or out) I am pretty much always barefoot. Even in the winter I do things like take the mail outside barefoot. I just find going barefoot sooo much more comfortable than shoes. I have just never been much of a shoe person and shoe shopping is about my most unfavorite thing to do.


----------



## majikfaerie

i'm still here and still barefoot. though my dd is even barefooter than me these days


----------



## Past_VNE

I'm barefoot a lot, still. However, it's a lot less than before. We moved to Texas and bought a little ranch. It would be a death sentence to my feet to work with the cattle or horses in my bare feet. Even when I'm not with them, there are snakes in the pastures when I'm on the fence row and there are a load of other hazards.

When we're in the yard, we're still barefoot all the time.

Recently, we went to the beach. Afterwards, we went to a restaurant a few miles inland and 3 yr old DS was barefoot. They tried to make us get shoes for him, but when we said we had been at the beach and didn't have shoes, he went in the back, spoke to the manager and they decided to "pretend we didn't see him." They quoted supposed TX Dept of Health rules. I checked it out on the barefooting site. Of course, there was no regulation.







: Gah!


----------



## spiderdust

It's actually been too hot for me to be to be barefoot outside (except for on the grass), so I've been kicking my Birks on and off. I'm pretty much exclusively barefoot inside though.


----------



## stretch358

I'm getting back into barefooting. I was alwayd bare foot up until a year and a half ago. I stepped on a cactus thorn ,in January in NJ, Long story. It broke in my foot and I had 1/4 inch of it in my foot for a month (many doc visits) I finially got a competant doc and had surgery. Only now do i feel comfortable going bare foot again. but I the warmer it gets the less I am wearing shoes.


----------



## spiderdust

Don't worry, there's still a few places around where I'm still reluctant to be barefoot. Like the movie theatre (although I'll kick off my shoes there and rest my feet on top of them).


----------



## trmpetplaya

Started wearing shoes? Not likely







Just haven't been around MDC much is all...

If I lived somewhere where snow was common I would invest in some nice, soft moccasins (expensive would be okay since I wouldn't expect to wear them out very quickly - only wearing them when necessary). Since I'm in Seattle, I wear flip-flops when the ground is frozen or snowy and go barefoot the rest of the time. I've actually found that, unless the ground is frozen, my feet are warmer while barefoot since I get so much more circulation going









I barefoot and babywear as well! Wearing a one-shouldered wrap/sling for too long on one side is the only thing that has ever bothered my back, while barefoot or not. As long as I stick to two-shouldered wraps and swap sides with my ring sling consistently then I don't have any problems. Walking through downtown Seattle while babywearing and barefooting gets a lot of interesting looks though









love and peace.


----------



## clothmumma

Hi, I am new to MDC, but wanted to join in the barefoot tribe







I never wear shoes in the house, and most of the time, dont wear shoes to the shops. I baby wear, happily breastfeed in public, and am barefoot (as are my kids), gets a few looks, but I love the freedom on my feet.


----------



## Pumpkin_Pie

I am barefoot most days all day long. I wear shoes outside of the house, but it is almost always birks. DS is barefoot or wearing Robeez style shoes 100% of the time so far. If we are at home or in our yard, he is barefoot. If we are somewhere that there maybe be glass he might step on, he is in soft soled shoes. I have no desire at all to get him into anything other than super duper soft shoes for a VERY LONG TIME.

Barefoot is the best!


----------



## Larrysgirl

Hmm. Sounds interesting. How long does it take for little ones feet to toughen up??


----------



## majikfaerie

my dd is sooooo barefoot. i don't know how long it took to toughen her feet. i guess she never really wore shoes from the beginning, so it was natural. though i notice her feet still arent as tough as mine, but she would rather ouch her way through brambles than put shoes on


----------



## stretch358

Just as soon as I was starting to go barefoot again I stepped on a knife (it was in my pants pocket and opened as I threw my pants on the floor while I was changing). Now I can't walk on it at all. As soon as the stitches are out I'm ditching the shoes as much as possible.


----------



## Alcyone

Ouch, stretch!







Hope it heals fast!

Some people here have said they go barefoot in the house but wear shoes when they go out. Do you really consider yourself a _barefooter_ if you only go barefoot in the house? I hope I'm not offending anyone but I find that confusing. Most people go barefoot in their homes. I don't see anything noteworthy about that, to be honest.


----------



## stretch358

The funny thing about both of my serious foot injuries (I steeped on a cactus thorn a couple of years ago and needed surgery to remove it) happened in my home. I have never needed a Dr. for foot injuries sustained outside of my home.


----------



## clothmumma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *stretch358* 
Just as soon as I was starting to go barefoot again I stepped on a knife (it was in my pants pocket and opened as I threw my pants on the floor while I was changing). Now I can't walk on it at all. As soon as the stitches are out I'm ditching the shoes as much as possible.

Ouch, I hope it heals quickly


----------



## majikfaerie

healing vibes to your foot stretch









funny, also, the only times I've ever really injured my feet were all in situations where being barefoot would be considered normal - while swimming in a river once, at home, on the beach, stuff like that.
i've never really injured my feet badly in any situation where it would be normal to wear shoes.


----------



## LessTraveledBy

nak

i def belong here! i wear shoes only when i absol. must and even then it is vivo barefoot ones or home-made ones,which are as close to bf as possible. dd only wears home-made shoes.

i hane just started to run bf and


----------



## mama_daba

ooh how do you make shoes?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anumaria* 
nak

i def belong here! i wear shoes only when i absol. must and even then it is vivo barefoot ones or home-made ones,which are as close to bf as possible. dd only wears home-made shoes.

i hane just started to run bf and


----------



## KeanusMomma

Yes! I was just coming over here to ask the very same question, Froggy!


----------



## clothmumma

I would love to know too!


----------



## majikfaerie

I never thought the barefoot tribe would be host to a discussion on shoe-making
well, I've made shoes for DD when she was younger; both crocheted house shoes and the same thing with a piece of leather sewn onto the bottom, and leather shoes. you take a large piece of shoe leather, and cut around the edge strips in toward the centre, then the bits all get folded into the top and strung together with shoelace (or leather thong). okay. i cant explain this well. i bet you could google a pattern.


----------



## LessTraveledBy

I make different kinds, whatever I happen to need. I first sew together the top, then sew that to the thin rubber bottom, through the bottom. After quite a few attempts I have pretty much arrived where I want to be: custom shoes for dd. However, I have only pair of sandals for myself so far, and need to experiment on that.

I guess I should add that I bought a special machine just for this. It is old and has a mind of its own, but works well enough.


----------



## mama_daba

i guess i'm not very hardcore because i almost always wear crocs outside the house and don't go barfoot outside often but... i am barefoot a lot and i find in the summer my feet get really dry and irritated. anyone else notice this? any tricks? when the skin feels irritated i put moisturizer on and then socks. the funny thing is the only time i wear socks is with moisturizer and thats at night when i sleep. it seems like it is caused by dusty dirt from the dryness in summer.


----------



## 106657

I am always barefoot. I only put shoes on to go in the grocery store. I just moved from FL to NH, and I still go barefoot in the winter, unless I am skiing. I never wear socks either. I just can't stand the way they squeeze my feet. I don't even put my feet under the covers!


----------



## Alcyone

I don't notice any dryness on my feet. *shrug*


----------



## mama_daba

hmm the dryness my feet get is only if i go someplace really dusty but thats a lot of places in the summer time. even after i rinse my feet off they feel dry and irritated.


----------



## clothmumma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *redveg* 
I never wear socks either. I just can't stand the way they squeeze my feet.

I thought I was the only one, lol, I really dislike wearing socks


----------



## 106657

I just noticed both dd's go barefoot too. My dh & ds wear shoes even in the house?? How strange.


----------



## Sailor

I just found this thread. I, too, go barefoot as much as possible. I love it. I'm even starting to run barefoot. I used to use the Vibram Five Finger Classics for running. But, now I'm just transitioning to all barefoot.

I started barefooting just this past year when I noticed everyone in my partner's cycle club used to be a runner, and they were now riding due to running injuries. I thought, I don't want that to be me when I'm in my 40's. So, I started researching. Switched to the Vibram Classics, and went barefoot pretty much all the time. Now, I'm going for running barefoot.

It's amazing how much pleasure and joy I get out of being barefoot. I love it!


----------



## simplespirit

Do any of you think that the love of barefoot has something to do with reflexology? I mean, the pressure points in the bottom of the feet and the connection between how these pressure points are all pretty much 'cut off' when we coddle our feet in shoes?

We are born barefoot and were designed to connect with the earth... when we place a barrier between ourselves and the earth, regardless how small or 'protective'... do we actually remove part of our connection?


----------



## Sailor

I think you're absolutely right. Especially about the earth connection. Going barefoot is such a simple thing, yet since I started doing it, I've felt much more connected to the earth, and much more aware of myself, and of nature. A walk is such a pleasure now ... I'm more aware of everything, not just the ground, but everything around me. It's a very sensual experience (in terms of getting to use all senses).

So, I do think, when we put a barrier there, part of our connection is diminished.

I'm actually going to Poland in January ... and, it's going to be below zero, with lots of ice and snow.

What does everyone do in such situations? Just go barefoot inside? Obviously, I'm not planning on risking frostbite.







But, I'm trying to find a shoe that would be both warm and not too constraining. I've yet to find one, though.


----------



## momslittleangel

I'm a barefooter!


----------



## blue butterfly

barefoot over here







:


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sailor* 
I think you're absolutely right. Especially about the earth connection. Going barefoot is such a simple thing, yet since I started doing it, I've felt much more connected to the earth, and much more aware of myself, and of nature. A walk is such a pleasure now ... I'm more aware of everything, not just the ground, but everything around me. It's a very sensual experience (in terms of getting to use all senses).

So, I do think, when we put a barrier there, part of our connection is diminished.

I'm actually going to Poland in January ... and, it's going to be below zero, with lots of ice and snow.

What does everyone do in such situations? Just go barefoot inside? Obviously, I'm not planning on risking frostbite.







But, I'm trying to find a shoe that would be both warm and not too constraining. I've yet to find one, though.

I've been in Germany in December, and Tibet in October... it was fine, just couldn't really stand still for long periods outside. I don't know how you'd go just jumping right into that kind of cold though.

What I love about being barefoot is feeling the earth, and being able to see in the dark when i walk. i can feel the path easily







It's much easier to tread lightly on the earth when you're barefoot.


----------



## tree-hugger

I hate shoes!


----------



## mommaduck

Barefooter here


----------



## LessTraveledBy

It is interesting, how deep the idea is that you need a higher heal or at least arch support. I make shoes for kids that are as close to barefoot as possible, while being ok to wear in cold Northern Europe. You would not believe the trouble people give me.... "BUT you really MUST have arch supports!" And so on. The I tell them that I don't see why, when even I don't wear shoes with such... It is hard to talk with people for whom the truth is whatever they have been used to.


----------



## majikfaerie

we're all like that about something. I'm pretty deep in the belief that birth is something natural, not to be feared, but most people are used to the opposite.
etc


----------



## Alcyone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anumaria* 
I make shoes for kids that are as close to barefoot as possible, while being ok to wear in cold Northern Europe.

Oooo, tell me more!







DD is not mobile yet but I've been on the lookout for how to keep her feet warm both now and in the future.


----------



## MommyBear

Barefooter here too!

The only problem I've had with not liking shoes or socks is that I'm trying to expand my knitting knowledge into the area of socks but lack the motivation since I won't wear them. I find that when I have something on my feet, I don't think as clearly so no matter where I go (store, church, friend's house etc.) my shoes leave my feet as soon as I'm in the door, if I even wore them there at all.

My faveorite barefoot experience was the Christmas banquet at my church last year. It was a hawaiian theme so I took that as the perfect excuse not to wear shoes (not that I really needed an excuse). People sure looked at me funny, in my pretty dress and barefoot in freezing weather. I just told them I was keeping with the theme. It created a lot of laughter.


----------



## HarperRose

Does anyone know where I can get soft soled shoes for adults?

I have to wear dress shoes to church (I wear flip flops in summer), but the flatter the sole and softer the fabric, the nicer for my feet!!!


----------



## Alcyone

Check this post and the next few after it for links to soft-soled shoes.


----------



## majikfaerie

for soft soled shoes in places where one absolutely must wear shoes, i used to go for ballet slippers. they're really soft, supple leather (not the pointe shoes) and they can fit in your purse or pocket, ready to be whipped out whenever the need arises








and they have the added benefit of making you feel graceful


----------



## Alcyone

That reminds me&#8230; lyrical sandals are a certain type of dancing shoe that covers the ball but not the heel. They look pretty normal from the top. If you don't need warmth and are just trying to avoid the "shoe police" in a 3NS store, they should do the job too.


----------



## mommyndoula

I'm a barefooter, I was raised by a barefooter, my kids are also being raised as barefooters.

I just moved to the midwest and wondering if my way of life will change dramatically. I've never lived in a place that snows (though I have wandered around barefoot in the snow before, just never did it for repeated days) so how do you all handle cold weather? Any special tips or words of wisdom for me?


----------



## HarperRose

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
for soft soled shoes in places where one absolutely must wear shoes, i used to go for ballet slippers. they're really soft, supple leather (not the pointe shoes) and they can fit in your purse or pocket, ready to be whipped out whenever the need arises








and they have the added benefit of making you feel graceful









I love this! Totally doing it.


----------



## MommyBear

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
for soft soled shoes in places where one absolutely must wear shoes, i used to go for ballet slippers. they're really soft, supple leather (not the pointe shoes) and they can fit in your purse or pocket, ready to be whipped out whenever the need arises








and they have the added benefit of making you feel graceful









This is brilliant! I just found all of my old dance shoes and wondered what to do with my ballet flats (I hung my pointe shoes on the wall). Now they won't go unused.


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mommyndoula* 
I'm a barefooter, I was raised by a barefooter, my kids are also being raised as barefooters.

I just moved to the midwest and wondering if my way of life will change dramatically. I've never lived in a place that snows (though I have wandered around barefoot in the snow before, just never did it for repeated days) so how do you all handle cold weather? Any special tips or words of wisdom for me?

I live where it snows. I still go barefoot as long as I am not going to be outside for a long time. If it's just a walk to the mail box, or something. If I am going to be in the snow for a long time, I wear my hated snow boots, no socks of course.


----------



## Mama2ABCD

barefoot as well









the best habit i've picked up from my dh!


----------



## majikfaerie

welcome to the tribe mama2abdc


----------



## ShwarmaQueen

How did I not find this tribe sooner? I hate wearing shoes! Since I live in hot Houston, I don't really have too many days when I can't go barefoot around home.







:







:







:


----------



## majikfaerie

welcome shwarmaqueen as well


----------



## my2sons0930

thanks for all the great info, I to







: to go barefoot and now I can print this out for MIL since she keeps asking when I'm going to get DS2 some real shoes


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Barefoot around here unless I am at work and then it is policy that i have to wear shoes. If i am going out somewhere i too wear ballet flats love them and they are comfortable. I love going barefoot everywhere the feeling of mud between your toes after it rains is sooooo wonderful. I too live in missouri and go barefoot as much as possible atleast i did even in the snow but only for a little while when i was a kid but I just moved back from NC so it might take me a few times before i am used to it. Hope I can join this thread dont know why i didnt see this before.







:







:


----------



## Paigekitten

Ooooh, I hate shoes and am barefoot as much as possible. I try and keep DD (14 month) barefoot as much as possible too but she is totally enamored of shoes right now and keeps asking me to put them on her. I haven't converted my DH yet, but I am still working on it.


----------



## Toolip

I don't really think of myself as going barefoot an unusual amount but other people sure give me funny looks









I go barefoot when it is comfortable for me!! However, if it makes someone uncomfortable for me to be barefoot in their house, I will certainly wear shoes. Likewise, I would never make anyone take off their shoes in my house. I guess I'm not really that hardcore.

I wear shoes when:
-Tree climbing with a chainsaw (if I'm climbing for recreation I prefer barefoot!)
-Walking on very hot or very cold surfaces that would make me uncomfortable
-Places that would make a stink or kick me out (I'm just not up for a fight about it)

I guess that rules out a lot... but otherwise I am barefoot


----------



## Onemagicmummy

i dont wear shoes at home. i dont like it, makes my feet feel too hot and uncomfortible. i wear shoes/trainers out the house but as soon as i get home i take em off. i have apair of Doc Martines for winter, love em but too heavy for summer.

the kids have always shead their shoes as soon as they get in the door, i am/was forever telling them not to if we had to go back out later. now i will jstu let em be. if they are taking them off they must need to have em off. the baby jsut got her first pair of shoes, and yet she never walks outside! when she does wear them she pulls them off!! lol. still gonna put them on her now its getting colder but wont fight her if she pulls them off, if i need to put her down, let her walk a bit ill jsut popo em back on

Kiz


----------



## 106657

It's starting to get cold here. Going to be hard to be barefoot for long periods of time if I am outside. If I am just getting wood from our pile, walking my animals, driving my car to get the kids from school, I will still be without shoes. If I have to wear shoes, there will be no socks.


----------



## I-AM-Mother

i'm such the barefooter. gosh, this is a great tribe.


----------



## mlh

Wow, didn't know there was a whole tribe of mamas out there that liked to go barefoot! I remember as a kid walking around the neighborhood barefoot and now my kids and I walk around our neighborhood barefoot. If I have to wear shoes I wear flip flops...with everything, even in the winter as long as there is no snow on the ground, then I thrown on some socks and clogs.
And I am totally drawn to any form of exercise that can be done barefoot. I love yoga for this reason and will even do pilates from time to time, just to be barefoot...LOVE it!
Glad to be here!


----------



## godusjourney

Don't have time to read all 28 pages right now - but just wanted to say I was excited to find this tribe! I came on MDC yesterday to ask about this exact subject, but couldn't figure out where to put it!

I just stumbled upon a bunch of really great links yesterday (quite by accident) that retaught me the beauty of barefoot. I did soft-sole shoes (robeez, etc.) for my kiddos up until about 2 years old (and they grew out of the biggest sizes). I would LOVE to find some shoes that are "barefoot" simulating for both myself and my kiddos. See Kai Run-type would work, I suppose (what do you think?) - but I doubt they go up into the bigger kids sizes. Anyone know a brand that does? I've found plenty of running/hiking shoes that are "barefoot" shoes - Nike Free, Vibram Five Fingers - and another brand I can't remember (I'm sure there are more). But what do you all use for casual or even dressing up? I have a couple pairs of Earth shoes - would they be relatively "barefoot" ?

I'm not the type the loves being barefoot. I know, crazy, right? I love thick wool socks and heavy, tightly laced hiking boots. It makes me feel cozy and strong. BUT I get that it's not good for my feet (and I have a collapsed arch, so def. not good). So I'm going to get over loving to wear shoes constantly and start being barefoot all the time! I just walked (kids in stroller - barefoot, of course) to a local store 3 blocks away, barefoot, putting on flip flops right before walking in. It was totally fun and reminded me of how much I loved it as a kid!

Thanks for being here - I can tell I'll learn a lot!


----------



## mlh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *godusjourney* 
I just stumbled upon a bunch of really great links yesterday (quite by accident) that retaught me the beauty of barefoot. I did soft-sole shoes (robeez, etc.) for my kiddos up until about 2 years old (and they grew out of the biggest sizes). I would LOVE to find some shoes that are "barefoot" simulating for both myself and my kiddos. See Kai Run-type would work, I suppose (what do you think?) - but I doubt they go up into the bigger kids sizes. Anyone know a brand that does? I've found plenty of running/hiking shoes that are "barefoot" shoes - Nike Free, Vibram Five Fingers - and another brand I can't remember (I'm sure there are more). But what do you all use for casual or even dressing up? I have a couple pairs of Earth shoes - would they be relatively "barefoot" ?

!


YOu should check out Soft Star Shoes They have sizes for all ages...even us! I am patiently awaiting purchasing myself a pair...maybe for Christmas??


----------



## isabchi

Barefoot Family here!!







:







:







:







:
We just wear shoes outside to make errands and DH needs his safety steel toes shoes to work.


----------



## Mama2Rio

i love bare feet... and DH does too... we never wear shoes in th house and i only wear shoes when needed.







: summers get 115F here, so it gets way too hot. i have to test the ground to see if it's okay for my dog to go outside!
before i was a sahm, i would show up to work with out shoes accidentally... that's a big no... i started keeping shoes in my car because i'd forget often... hehe
dd isn't walking yet, it's only a matter of time.







:
when i was a child i was always barefoot... my grandma use to tell at me that "you'll catch 'a cold" from not wearing shoes... but she also belived "the night air is the worst thing for you" like it was any different from the day!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Rio* 
my grandma use to tell at me that "you'll catch 'a cold" from not wearing shoes... but she also belived "the night air is the worst thing for you" like it was any different from the day!









My husband says these things...drives me crazy!!!


----------



## mlh

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Rio* 
ibefore i was a sahm, i would show up to work with out shoes accidentally... that's a big no... i started keeping shoes in my car because i'd forget often... hehe

That is so funny! You are truly a barefoot mama!!


----------



## Toolip

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama2Rio* 
before i was a sahm, i would show up to work with out shoes accidentally... that's a big no... i started keeping shoes in my car because i'd forget often... hehe

Ha ha. I have to do that too


----------



## sweetpeppers

I was just told by a Costco that they would revoke my membership if I didn't wear shoes!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpeppers* 
I was just told by a Costco that they would revoke my membership if I didn't wear shoes!









That's the funniest thing I've heard all day!

I knew I'd found my calling when I discovered that Yoga was done barefoot.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpeppers* 
I was just told by a Costco that they would revoke my membership if I didn't wear shoes!

WTF???!








next time go in with shoes tied to your elbows


----------



## blue butterfly

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 

next time go in with shoes tied to your elbows

















:


----------



## LessTraveledBy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mlh* 
YOu should check out Soft Star Shoes They have sizes for all ages...even us! I am patiently awaiting purchasing myself a pair...maybe for Christmas??

Problem is that the ones for adults are mocs... so not really shoes as I think of them. And beyond the really small sized the kids shoes are not very flexible at all.







They are great quality, though.

I actually don't think there are any "barefoot" shoes out there for kids. Even SKR and such are very much shoes, although flexible. That is why I started making my own for dd. What I mean is that IMO shoes should have thin, flat soles, only thick enough to keep the feet safe and so on. And the insole should also be flat and flexible and only thick enough to keep the foot warm enough. When it is warm, no insole is needed...


----------



## sweetpeppers

Hilarious thing happened at the park.

[adoring mother and cute baby playing at the playground in the sand box, when a late middle aged woman comes over from the jogging path to talk to me (adoring mother), I had seen her when she walked by earlier and smiled at her. I kinda thought she was coming over to tell me that her daughter was looking for a nanny and she thought that I was such a great mother that I would be perfect, and was I looking to make some extra money? Yes, I'm a little fanciful and full of myself...HA!]

Late Middle Aged Woman: Does he have shoes?!

Me: No.

LMAW: I don't appreciate him playing in the cold water with no shoes on.

(20 minutes or so ago, we'd been splashing in the warm water that collected on the black mats under the swing, I rolled up Caleb's pants so they wouldn't get wet. Even if it hadn't been heating up all day, Caleb wouldn't have played in it if he'd been too cold. Duh. It's not like I was holding him down in the water.)

Me: [blank stare]

LMAW: I know it isn't my business, but he's my business. (at my blank stare she repeats herself, me still thinking "huh?") Do you understand what I'm saying??

Me: Um, I understand that it's none of your business.

LMAW: But HE is my business. (still no response from me, not sure what she was looking for). If you don't put shoes on him I'm going to go over there and call the police!

Me, laughingly: Go ahead.

LMAW: I will!!

Fifteen minutes later a cop showed up and told me that they got an anonymous phone call that a child was at the park unattended and in barefeet. HAHAHAHAHAHA! He thought she was a little uptight and went back to protecting the good citizens of Medford.


----------



## RasJi7

Did any of you ever step on something and get hurt? WOuld it have mattered if you had shoes on or no?

Our island has lots of prickly things. There are two guys on our island that are known for going barefoot everywhere (you Mommas would love it- no where you can go on the island that would MAKE you wear shoes!) The soles of their feet are so THICK! So even if they stepped on something they would just pull it right out- Actually one time I noticed one fo the guys had what we call buzzard grass poking right out of one of his toes and told him about it- he shrugged and pulled it out- hadn't even felt it! lol

I'll slowly toughen my feet up around my house and on the road until I feel like my soles are thick enough to walk all over like that









Cute tribe- maybe I'll join you all one of these days...


----------



## RasJi7

Did any of you ever step on something and get hurt? WOuld it have mattered if you had shoes on or no?

Our island has lots of prickly things. There are two guys on our island that are known for going barefoot everywhere (you Mommas would love it- no where you can go on the island that would MAKE you wear shoes!) The soles of their feet are so THICK! So even if they stepped on something they would just pull it right out- Actually one time I noticed one fo the guys had what we call buzzard grass poking right out of one of his toes and told him about it- he shrugged and pulled it out- hadn't even felt it! lol

I'll slowly toughen my feet up around my house and on the road until I feel like my soles are thick enough to walk all over like that









Cute tribe- maybe I'll join you all one of these days...


----------



## Alcyone

When I first started out, I got some small things in my feet, but it's been a while. Big things tend not to be an issue, and small things are only a problem until your soles get a bit tougher. Which, by the way, they aren't very likely to do around the house, unless your floors are made of gravel or something. Carpeting, hardwood, linoleum… none of those are going to do anything at all to toughen up your feet. The only way to do it is to walk on things you think you "can't" walk on. It's not always that fun at first, but if you keep at it, it gets betters. Do it for just a couple minutes at a time and eventually work up to longer times.


----------



## majikfaerie

sweetpeppers, that is HILLARIOUS!

"LMAW: I know it isn't my business, but he's my business"


----------



## kriket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpeppers* 
LMAW: I know it isn't my business, but he's my business. (at my blank stare she repeats herself, me still thinking "huh?") Do you understand what I'm saying??

what does this even mean? I'm so confused. Dietys help the little old ladies who heckle me and my kids. All I get now is "hippy" comments about barefeet and dreads.

On another note. I think I am taking the plunge. I have warn my last pair of shoes so there is really no sole left. I'm not getting another pair. I'm going to try my hardest, Ohio winters are gross and I'll be getting more pregnant.


----------



## majikfaerie

yay kriket! I went several years without owning a pair of shoes


----------



## BarefootQueen

Wow I didn't know there were others like me!!!







:
I live in Northern VT and go barefoot pretty much all the time. I've always loved feeling the Earth on my feet. I've been told I am disgusting, that my feet look horrible, it's not "lady like" and worse of all? "That's how you get worms"
It's November and I am still barefoot outside! I always forget to wear shoes and it drives my husband mad!
Although he finds it amusing to find my barefeet tracks going from the house to the barn in the snow


----------



## kriket

worms.... ptth.

these are probably the same people that let their dogs lick them on the mouth. We have 2 dog rules. No blowing in the aussies face, and no letting them lick you in the face. Raw fed dogs WILL give you salmonella.


----------



## Alcyone

If you're in a big city, no one mentions worms, but instead needles. Apparently shoddies think hyperdermic needles litter the streets, along with shards of glass bottles, rusty nails, and steaming piles of poo in a manner so dense we have no option but to plow through and slice up our poo-crusty feet into oblivion.


----------



## kriket

Alcyone: I aspirated my coffee.









You hit the nail on the head! People act like I'm trying to grind my feet down to the ankles!


----------



## BarefootQueen

Poo Crusty feet







LOL!

Yeah I get alot of weird looks for it but barefeet keep my grounded. When I wear shoes I can't focus on anything but the tight feeling on my feet. My Mom says even as a baby I used to cry and pull my shoes and socks off.









I can honestly say I am worm-free but some people around here like to think otherwise!
The most I've had happen is stepping on hot coals while stoking the woodstove (burrrrrrrrn) or getting hay slivers in my toes.


----------



## kriket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BarefootQueen* 
getting hay slivers in my toes.

ew! Timothy head thingys are the worse! those casing things with the forked tops! They stick right under your toenails!


----------



## Peace~*

LOL. All the recent posts are great, 911 calls from the Park, COSTCO







, "UN-Lady-Like"








The Eewww Factor is Crazy!

i just looked over a GAIAM Mag i was delivered in the mail, with a "Cobblestone" mat. to improve health etc...

All i could think is "Hello" Barefooting it can change everything. We've lost touch with REALITY!

LOVE and HUgs. i was scrubbing my poor feet yesterday.

Keep on Walking Mamas~*
Peace!


----------



## Liberty5_3000

Hi, I want to get in on this thread. I'm pretty much always barefoot except going into stores and school and such. I usually have to keep sandals in the car in case I forget some. I run and hike barefoot, even in winter. I haven't had any significant injuries. My most annoying barefoot related thing is at an amusement park over the summer, I never realized they wouldn't let a 17 month old on rides just because he was barefoot. Its not like he was walking around anywhere or would put his feet on something or put his feet somewhere they could get hurt. It was just things he'd be sitting on my lap for. He was so upset because my sister was going on everything. My MIL always tells me the thing about worms. I find it amusing when the other mom at the playground makes comments about how its dangerous for children to play there barefoot, all while her children are tripping around in those croc like shoes that don't even have backs on them. How can she think that is safer for running and climbing. Most people don't really seem to care or notice if I'm barefoot, but everyone seems so bothered about my son being barefoot. This looks like a fun thread.


----------



## majikfaerie

I've had worms in my toes and under my toenails. but that was in mozambique. any of you going barefoot on the beach in mozambique, or northern brazil, be warned









i've also seen people with hookworm in their feet from walking barefoot on the beach in northern brazil.
and yeah, pretty much *everyone* goes barefoot on the _beach_

it's amazing how good a "landmine" radar I've got IRT poop/ hazards on the footpath. but for some reason shod people don't get that. I guess because they just walk around without paying any attention to where they're stepping or what they're stepping on








hardly counts as walking lightly on the earth iyam


----------



## sweetpeppers

I'm talking to those that go barefoot everywhere. How do you respond to store personnel when they tell you to put shoes on? I don't get harassed everywhere, but at least half of the places that I go. I don't really want to get into a big thing about it, I just want to be left alone. I hate having anything on my feet, and I'm not going to start wearing shoes on surfaces like tile and carpet. It's stupid. So what do you serious barefooters do about this problem?


----------



## Alcyone

I've never been asked to put shoes on in a store. I think that might be an American phenomenon. But it's a topic that comes up frequently on SBL. Generally, the responses seem to be along the lines of looking confused and asking why. If they claim it's the law, part of a health code, or similar, you can present facts. SBL's site has letters from the health departments of every state to prove there is no law, if you're in the US. If they bring up OSHA, point out that only employees are affected by OSHA and *not* customers.

If it's a store policy, though, there's not much you can do since they have the right to refuse anyone's entry/money. You could write to the store owner or corporate HQ and ask why your money isn't welcome, but I wouldn't hold my breath expecting a change in policy.


----------



## kriket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpeppers* 
I'm talking to those that go barefoot everywhere. How do you respond to store personnel when they tell you to put shoes on? I don't get harassed everywhere, but at least half of the places that I go. I don't really want to get into a big thing about it, I just want to be left alone. I hate having anything on my feet, and I'm not going to start wearing shoes on surfaces like tile and carpet. It's stupid. So what do you serious barefooters do about this problem?

well, I have a few suggestions.
1. Grow raging dreadlocks







then people will look at your head, not your feet.
2. Shop in "mom and pop" places. ie. Kroger always gives me a racket, but never at Frank's.
3. Wear floppy pants to cover most of your feet.
4. You could try the belt thing! where you wrap a nylon webing (like you use to strap a sleeping bad to your pack) and wrap it around your foot to look like a sandal.
5. one of the other mamas here carrys ballet slippers just for these occasions. They make ones that aren't pink!









I don't really argue with people, if they tell me to put shoes on they obviously get off by being bosey and rude, so I just leave. Good luck!


----------



## majikfaerie

what alcyone and kriket said for a start








:

I used to carry ballet slippers in my pocket if i knew i was going somewhere it could be an issue, or wearing long flowy skirts taht go to the floor so my feet aren't much showing.
but it's been a long time since i've had to deal with anyone having a problem with my barefootedness.


----------



## Alcyone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kriket* 
4. You could try the belt thing! where you wrap a nylon webing (like you use to strap a sleeping bad to your pack) and wrap it around your foot to look like a sandal.

I make barefoot sandals. They are so quick and easy! I do it because they're cute, but a lot of people don't notice they aren't really shoes if you don't spend a lot of time standing/sitting in one place.


----------



## simplespirit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BarefootQueen* 
...and worse of all? "That's how you get worms"









seriously?


----------



## simplespirit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
sweetpeppers, that is HILLARIOUS!

"LMAW: I know it isn't my business, but he's my business"









I will join you here on the floor









flippin' busy bodies... get a life!


----------



## Adele_Mommy

Today we had our first real snow of the season and it was coming down all big, beautiful, fluffy flakes, but not really that cold (about 33 F) and I had this conversation with my DD.

DD: I took a walk outside to appreciate the snow.
Me: Really? Did you wear your new boots?
DD: No, I went barefoot.


----------



## Adele_Mommy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alcyone* 
I make barefoot sandals. They are so quick and easy! I do it because they're cute, but a lot of people don't notice they aren't really shoes if you don't spend a lot of time standing/sitting in one place.

These are really pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Adele_Mommy* 
Today we had our first real snow of the season and it was coming down all big, beautiful, fluffy flakes, but not really that cold (about 33 F) and I had this conversation with my DD.

DD: I took a walk outside to appreciate the snow.
Me: Really? Did you wear your new boots?
DD: No, I went barefoot.










cute!


----------



## MommyMichele

This is a tribe for me. I've always preferred bare feet and my kids are following in my footsteps. (DH prefers shoes. And he has itchy feet sometimes. Connection?) I'm glad for this tribe, because despite my comfort with bare feet, I haven't taken it as far as being barefoot while out shopping, etc. So when my daughters try to go shoeless when we go somewhere I keep saying things like, "It's too dangerous to run around the park without shoes." Good point someone upthread said, about being more aware of what's on the ground than those with shoes on. Makes sense.


----------



## kriket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyMichele* 
about being more aware of what's on the ground than those with shoes on. Makes sense.

Its the truth, and it becomes uncontious. I was walking with a friend and they landed in dog crap, they asked me how I didn't because I should because I was barefoot, I told them I watch where I'm going!









Plus dog crap is pretty easy to get off bare feet.


----------



## sweetpeppers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sweetpeppers* 
Hilarious thing happened at the park.

[adoring mother and cute baby playing at the playground in the sand box, when a late middle aged woman comes over from the jogging path to talk to me (adoring mother), I had seen her when she walked by earlier and smiled at her. I kinda thought she was coming over to tell me that her daughter was looking for a nanny and she thought that I was such a great mother that I would be perfect, and was I looking to make some extra money? Yes, I'm a little fanciful and full of myself...HA!]

Late Middle Aged Woman: Does he have shoes?!

Me: No.

LMAW: I don't appreciate him playing in the cold water with no shoes on.

(20 minutes or so ago, we'd been splashing in the warm water that collected on the black mats under the swing, I rolled up Caleb's pants so they wouldn't get wet. Even if it hadn't been heating up all day, Caleb wouldn't have played in it if he'd been too cold. Duh. It's not like I was holding him down in the water.)

Me: [blank stare]

LMAW: I know it isn't my business, but he's my business. (at my blank stare she repeats herself, me still thinking "huh?") Do you understand what I'm saying??

Me: Um, I understand that it's none of your business.

LMAW: But HE is my business. (still no response from me, not sure what she was looking for). If you don't put shoes on him I'm going to go over there and call the police!

Me, laughingly: Go ahead.

LMAW: I will!!

Fifteen minutes later a cop showed up and told me that they got an anonymous phone call that a child was at the park unattended and in barefeet. HAHAHAHAHAHA! He thought she was a little uptight and went back to protecting the good citizens of Medford.

I think this woman is stalking me! Check out my post in parenting.


----------



## Alcyone

I asked for some Soft Star mocs for xmas. I went big on the size I requested and they were still too small. Consequently I didn't spend much time in them but they basically seemed like house slippers to me. Not as special as I'd imagined.


----------



## 5796

I am not exactly a barefooter but I usually am barefoot... if that makes sense.

my mother tells me when I was a little girl the first thing I did when I got a doll was take off her shoes. I guess it started when I was pretty young.

i would killl right now for a pedicure. sigh.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alcyone* 
I asked for some Soft Star mocs for xmas. I went big on the size I requested and they were still too small. Consequently I didn't spend much time in them but they basically seemed like house slippers to me. Not as special as I'd imagined.

how disappointing. cant you exchange them for a bigger size?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tracy* 
I am not exactly a barefooter but I usually am barefoot... if that makes sense.

my mother tells me when I was a little girl the first thing I did when I got a doll was take off her shoes. I guess it started when I was pretty young.

i would killl right now for a pedicure. sigh.

welcome!
come over and i'll give you a pedi


----------



## sweetpeppers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alcyone* 
I asked for some Soft Star mocs for xmas. I went big on the size I requested and they were still too small. Consequently I didn't spend much time in them but they basically seemed like house slippers to me. Not as special as I'd imagined.

I did the same. I'm going to return mine though. I emailed them and asked them if they could make me boots, since I like boots better than shoes.


----------



## kat5143

I've hated having my feet confined for as long as I can remember and that includes wearing socks. I always go barefoot at home and if I have to go out in public, I wear flip-flops. I have a no shoe policy in our house and the kids happily comply. dh wants to put something on his feet as soon as he is out of bed, our kids think he is silly.
We recently had really unusually cold snowy weather here and I had to borrow a pair of dh's shoes cause I didnt have any and he insisted that I wear real shoes because I am pregnant and he didnt want me to fall. I complied, but felt like I was suffocating the whole time! My dd asked dh "why cant mommy just wear warm flip-flops?" lol, I think she must have seen how uncomfortable I was!


----------



## Alcyone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
how disappointing. cant you exchange them for a bigger size?

In theory, yes, but I'm back in Denmark now and any exchanges would be sent to my mother in Florida. The cost of shipping them to me from there is prohibitive.

I'm thinking of trying out Feelmax shoes as they are based in Finland and look more like "normal" shoes.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alcyone* 
In theory, yes, but I'm back in Denmark now and any exchanges would be sent to my mother in Florida. The cost of shipping them to me from there is prohibitive.

I'm thinking of trying out Feelmax shoes as they are based in Finland and look more like "normal" shoes.

oh that sucks. could you maybe resell them on ebay or some local version of craigslist or something?


----------



## mamaof5babes

I was always barefoot growing up. My kids are always running around barefoot, my in-laws think it's crazy.


----------



## kriket

I just checked out the feelmax website and the shoes are nice, but the toe-socks! Oh gag! I couldn't stand having all that fabric between my toes! I'm getting goose-pumps thinking about it.


----------



## nolonger

I've been a full time barefooter for three years now, haven't I? ds2 has never worn shoes. I'm not as eloquent as Betsy (the OP) so I wear flip-flops in stores to avoid confrontation and frequently sport barefoot sdandalsto avoid snapping at people who genuinely think i am homeless and want to help by giving me shoes, but neither me nor ds owns a pair of what mainstream America calls "shoes".

I love it this way. A previous poster mentioned that not being able to feel the earth under her feet feels like walking around blindfolded. i agree. I probably conbformed to the shoe mandate in early puberty and walked around blindfolded for darjned near 30 years.

I'm so glad I'm me again and so grateful to Betsy for starting this thread.


----------



## sweetpeppers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *noordinaryspider* 
I've been a full time barefooter for three years now, haven't I? ds2 has never worn shoes. I'm not as eloquent as Betsy (the OP) so I wear flip-flops in stores to avoid confrontation and frequently sport barefoot sdandalsto avoid snapping at people who genuinely think i am homeless and want to help by giving me shoes

The other day someone pulled over her car and asked me if I wanted her to take me across the highway to kmart to buy some shoes, as I was putting my baby into my car. If I've got a car, I think I can afford some shoes. Actually the only things I've been wearing are Uggs, two sizes too small, that I got for $1 at a yard sale. I wear shoes when it's below freezing outside.


----------



## majikfaerie

that's funny sweetpeppers.
if I had actually accepted all the people who offered to give / buy me shoes over the years, I'd have enough to start a shoe shop. no kidding. espeically in africa, i had people chasing me down the street to give me shoes. and not just some shoes they had, _the ones they were wearing_


----------



## LessTraveledBy

Hey Lorry... Just in case you are interested... I tried on a pair of the Feelmax ones in a store. They were kind of fun, I must say. However, Finns writing online have seemed to think that they are a great idea "not quite there yet." Apparently the soles don't hold up very well and they are not suitable for use in rain or cold weather, as they let the water on somehow. Mainly people seem to think they are great as gym shoes.

I have thought about buying a pair to test them but would look idiotic wearing those with a nicer skirt, so for me they are a bit too expensive for what they are. BTW, those Feelmax toe socks are supposed to be really comfortable, although I also don't get that feeling when thinking of them.

I e-mailed the company once as I saw a "aporty Mary Jane" type of shoe on the website. Apparently they had all these ideas but the distributors and stores did not believe in them, so they are stuck with sports styles, only.









By the way (am I allowed to say this here?) I have a pair of the black leather ballerinas by Vivo Barefoot, in case anyone is interested. That particular style runs smaller than the others and I have not been able to wear them. I am usually a 9.5 and these are just a bit too small.

Anyone wear Vibram Fivefingers? I would be interested in something that is really almost nothing, but just enough, if you know what I mean. I wonder if these would be too much shoe for me. (And I am not really a fan of the look.)


----------



## Alcyone

Ah that would not work then, as rain is the only time I really wear shoes other than social (e.g. so MIL will shut up) reasons.









DH has some FiveFingers and he likes them a lot. He gets lots of positive comments whenever he wears them too, which kinda surprised me because I too thought they looked kinda funny. I tried them but they will not work for me. It is hard because your foot has to be shaped just right. I guess they work for most but there is nothing the rest of us can do, because they are so fitted.

What I would love is to find a place to buy just a sheet of Vibram over here so I could make my own huarache sandals.


----------



## sweetpeppers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anumaria* 

Anyone wear Vibram Fivefingers? I would be interested in something that is really almost nothing, but just enough, if you know what I mean. I wonder if these would be too much shoe for me. (And I am not really a fan of the look.)

pm-ed you about some Five Fingers that I have...


----------



## aurora_skys

I am a barefooter! Heres my story,

I have always had fallen arches and about 8 years ago I was diagnosed with plantar fasciatus (Im sure I spelled that wrong...), a really painful condition where stress on the tendon (or ligament, dont remember now) on the bottom of your foot causes tiny little tears in it, followed by inflammation and burning pain. So they put me in custom insoles and told me that it would never "get better" the best I could hope for would be for my condition to remain stagnant. As long as I wore the insoles my feet didnt hurt but if I spent too long outside of shoes or in a pair of dress shoes that searing pain was back.

This continued until my pregnancy in 2008. My feet were too swollen for shoes and I just gave up. I went barefoot probably 80% of my time and noticed that after barefooting for nearly a year the pain from my plantar fasciatus was gone!! I no longer have to rub the soles of my feet on things trying to sooth that aweful pain







The only time it flares up now is if I spend too long wearing shoes of any sort (insoles or not, incidentally). When we go to casual places I wear a nice pair of dearfoam slippers (theyre black and look just like ballet slippers) to protect my feet from the pavement. I barely wear dress shoes anymore (maybe just a few times a month) and my feet havent felt this good since I was a kid!

Unfortunately people just dont seem to believe me when I tell them I have basically been cured... I know its difficult when a podiatrist tells you "you'll never get better" but it is possible! My feet are living proof.


----------



## majikfaerie

great story aurora skys! welcome to the thread


----------



## southernmommie

I haven't read through all the posts yet, but just wanted to pop in and say hi. I've been a barefooter since a little girl. I prefer no shoes to shoes any day any weather. My kids even take their shoes off in the truck regardless if we have just left or coming home! My husband calls me his little barefoot wife. And now living in So Cal, I can go everywhere barefoot or flip flops all year long (which I did anyways growing up).


----------



## cwat

oh count me in! I'm barefoot from the moment it gets warm enough to take my socks off (do I count?) I live in Connecticut, it's too cold here to go barefoot in the winter (even in the house). But come summer, I NEVER wear shoes, except when I go to work then I wear Birks (with no socks, of course)
Nice thread, by the way, nice to know there's others like me and mine.

__________________________________________________ _______________
proud single mama to: Amber 16yo, James 15yo, Sam 12yo, and Michaela 5yo







:


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Welcome CWAT. I think it counts. It gets cold here too in the winter. When i lived in california i didnt wear shoes unless I went out and then it was flip flops all the time. In the summer it is flip flops unless I work and then we have to wear shoes were i work but as soon as i get home they come off for flip flops. or even barefoot depending if I am at my house or someone elses. In the winter it is shoes and flip flops when I get home. But it doesnt get as cold as there. I welcome you and hope to see more barefooters







:







:







:


----------



## cwat

Thanks for the welcome, Clothdipes!








I do try to be barefoot as much as possible, even in the winter but right now it's too cold (it's 11 degrees right now). But boy do my feet complain by the end of the day when I have to put my boots on for work (they itch and ache) but as soon as I get home and take off my boots my feet are fine.


----------



## LessTraveledBy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alcyone* 
Ah that would not work then, as rain is the only time I really wear shoes other than social (e.g. so MIL will shut up) reasons.









So I went and bought myself a pair of the Feelmax slippes. (That's really the best way to describe them, I think, very fitted slippers.) It is all your fault.. he he. These are the ones I bought: http://www.feelmax.com/kuusaa.html

The higher ones were not as comfortable, so I went with the low style.

I will report back. So far, here is what I think: I wore them the whole day yesterday on a trip the capital. Hours of walking. The style looked TERRIBLE with my clothes... ha ha. I was wearing a nice, although funky skirt and my normal winter coat and I think people thought I had forgotten to take off my slippers when I left home.









It was something like 12 degrees outside, so I was afraid my feet would be very cold. I wore a pair of dh's thermal socks. Interestingly, I realized that my shins were colder than my feet. So successful enough there, if looks don't matter. The "shoes" were a bit slippery on some surfaces inside (ice would not work!) but not dangerously so. Besides, walking in a more natural way the feet get a better grip anyway.

These "shoes" really are as close to nothing as possible. For me they could be a bit wider in the toes to let the toes spread naturally but they are not uncomfortable. Even with the soft insole, which I needed due to the cold weather, they really are almost like a thick sock, to the point that I really felt it when I stepped on a sharp rock. If I remove the insole in the summer, it will really be like nothing.

The company says these are not suitable to be used on asphalt. But that is what I mainly walk on. So... they will not last as long as they would if I walked on something softer, but I am ok with that.

Will let you know when I have tried them in the rain.

Sorry about making this all about different products. Ironic, isn't it. I just don't have a choice, living in such a cold climate.


----------



## Alcyone

Wow! Thanks for the review! That is very helpful.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anumaria* 
Will let you know when I have tried them in the rain.

Great!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anumaria* 
Sorry about making this all about different products. Ironic, isn't it. I just don't have a choice, living in such a cold climate.









Yeah, it is, but I think a lot of people have the "wish I could be barefoot but kinda have to wear shoes anyway" plight, for various reasons. Hopefully we can help each other out with that. I enjoy the SBL list much of the time, but they consider these types of things "off-topic," which IMO is unfair. It is unrealistic to expect all barefooters to be able to go barefoot 100% of the time, so which shoes are comfy to us is actually quite relevant and helpful.

I also find it _interesting_ what shoes other barefooters choose for their must-be-shod occasions. e.g. A few people have mentioned flip flops, but I *can't stand* flip flops. To keep them on, one must use their toe muscles in a certain way, usually not with any conscious effort. The constant use of those muscles the entire time the thing is on my foot causes me a lot of pain in a very short period of time. I would rather wear a regular shoe, which doesn't cause that strain.

Other people can't stand regular shoes because they feel like "foot coffins," they make their feet sweat, etc. etc. And yet other people would object to both because the most important thing to them is feeling the ground underfoot. And there are people who want whatever makes the biggest statement, or makes people question shoe convention.

All those reasons are valid, IMO. It's just fun that even within such a small community as barefooters, there is such diversity.


----------



## LessTraveledBy

Yes, the flip flop thinh had me puzzled as well. Can't stand them.

I got some new information about Feelmax today. This summer they will introduce sandals and "smaller shoes", which should mean something that it not quite so athletic looking. Also, the news ones whould be waterproof.

I have now worn mine for two days and they are amazing! It really is the closest thing to being barefoot. They are SO comfortable. However, people keep staring at my feet because they are so ugly (I mean, sporty.. ha ha). I am really looking forward to seeing the new styles, as I would like something suitable for church.

The only shoes I own these days are Vivo Barefoot and the one pair of Feelmax. I will never again wear regular shoes... and even if I need to attend a wedding or something, dd and I will be in some sort of slipper type things. (Mil will love it... not... she forced me to buy high heeled shoes for bil's wedding. Never again!)

BTW, I have started to pay attention to how people around me walk. Most of them wear heavy, badly fitting winter boots and walk like they have pieces of wood tied to their feet. I feel so bad for them because 95% of people look like walking is painful or must at least strain some muscles really badly.


----------



## majikfaerie

something else I used to do in 'must wear shoe' environments was to cut out the soles of my ballet slippers around the ball and heel of the foot - it left a strip of sole in the middle to stop them falling off, and looked like I was wearing shoes to the casual observer, but still left the soles of my feet in contact with the ground


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

MF that sounds like a great idea. I might try that this summer so that I can get away with no shoes but look like I am wearing shoes.


----------



## majikfaerie

actually just wearing the ballet slippers around on hard asphalt wears out the sole in just the right place pretty quickly too


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

I will have to try it sometime. I have some ballet slippers but they are slippers you were in the house. I got them for christmas.







: Dont know why but my mother in law doesnt really like me going barefoot in the house she got everyone slippers for christmas. Oh well!


----------



## majikfaerie

all ballet slippers are for wearing indoors. they're not made for pavement, or walking. (which is why they wear out in the ball and sole of the foot so quick)


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Ok so I am not all there these days heheh lol Anyway thanks I will try that this summer that way I can still wear them for MIL but they will wear out easily heheh. Thanks again MF for your ideas keep them coming.


----------



## majikfaerie

is any of us all there?


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

MF you are great. I always have a good feeling after reading your posts. You are great. You always have great ideas and have good things to say. THanks for bieng such a great person.














:


----------



## majikfaerie

there is no smilie to express the depth of my blushing.
you're pretty awesome hot yourself cdmo2b


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

TY I dont think I have been called hot before online


----------



## majikfaerie

really? well, there's a first time for everything. and usually a second time







especially for a hot mama like you


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

well..... keep it coming heheh


----------



## majikfaerie

hottie.


----------



## cwat

Hello fellow barefooters! Happy Friday!
It's farking cold here, about 20 degrees, but I'm trying to hang in there (I do unfortunately have to have socks on














I can't wait till it's warm enough to start going barefoot.
__________________________________________________ ______________
proud single mama to: Amber 16yo, James 15yo, Sam 12yo, and Michaela 5yo


----------



## majikfaerie

happy saturday!
it's nice and warm here, about 75









and CDMo2B... you're looking very hot today


----------



## LessTraveledBy

Hi,

I would really like it if we could keep this on topic. It wastes time to come see a new message that has nothing to do with the topic.

Thanks!







:


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
happy saturday!
it's nice and warm here, about 75









and CDMo2B... you're looking very hot today









Thank you MF you look pretty hot yourself. I saw your blog I really liked it. I wish I could live in such a pretty area. I really liked your hammock too it is nice. If you want I can give you some of this snow that has just come down this morning so you can get a taste of missouri but only if you give me some of that tropical weather you have.







:


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

oh MF one more thing. I absolutely love your dreads. I have always wanted dreads but recently cut my hair due to all the hair dye that I wanted to get out of my hair. It is shoulder level but I will be growing it out. Hopefully by the time I get it long again I can dread it. I am thinking abou dreading Jacobs hair when it gets surfer boy long. Just wanted you to know that. Oh and I have started wearing my ballet slippers outside more to wear them away by this summer. (trying to bring it back to topic)


----------



## cwat

I think I'm going to buy myself some ballet shoes for summer, how long do they last if you wear them everyday for at least 8 hrs? Just so you know, where I work I don't walk around alot, only during breaks.







:
__________________________________________________ _____________
proud single mama to: Amber 16yo, James 15yo, Sam 12yo, and Michaela 5yo







:


----------



## majikfaerie

cdmo2b, thanks








the thing about snow is (as I learned the hard way) its hard to stay barefoot! I love our tropical climate, where it's barefoot all year round







:

cwat, I think ballet shoes should last a few months, depending on how much you walk and if it's on floors or pacement outside. and depending on if you replace them the second they start wearing out a bit in the soles or if you're happy to keep going with holes in them (which is for me, the aim







)


----------



## Alcyone

Barefoot in the snow is not too bad. You get used to it. For me, rain is worse, especially when it is close to freezing and/or in the city. In urban areas the rain makes things stick to your foot and there is no grass to brush it off, then when it is cold you can't feel them so well. It's a bad combination just begging for cuts and minor injuries. That is why I want some good soft-soled shoes. Snow doesn't stick to the foot the way water does and it's actually a lot easier to stay warm. You just keep moving!


----------



## majikfaerie

yeah, i found when i was barefoot in the snow as long as I kept walking it was fine.
I remember one day busking in Germany in the snow; it was earlyDecember in Heidelberg, and I made something like 50DM in half an hour. everyone who passed me threw in some money and told me to get some shoes


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Hmmm I have never gone barefoot all the way in the snow. i have wore flip flops in the snow before but never all the way. I will have to try it sometime.


----------



## majikfaerie

no time like the present! if you wait till august you'll have to come to australia to find snow to go barefoot in... hang on, that's not such a bad idea


----------



## Alcyone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
I made something like 50DM in half an hour. everyone who passed me threw in some money and told me to get some shoes


















And you said, "I guess I could, but I don't even know your size!"


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alcyone* 








And you said, "I guess I could, but I don't even know your size!"

















classic!


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alcyone* 








And you said, "I guess I could, but I don't even know your size!"

















That is too cute.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
no time like the present! if you wait till august you'll have to come to australia to find snow to go barefoot in... hang on, that's not such a bad idea









If things here get any worse I might save money and come down in five or six years. That is how long it would take heheheh for me anyway budgeting is not my thing. I know sad to admit but I will budget and hubby will want something and he gets for everyone else so I feel bad







and buy it. It is a sickness. If you want warm wether instead of snow you could come this way for our summer.


----------



## LessTraveledBy

TBH, I have never even seriously considered not wearing something outside when there is snow. I don't think I would dare, either, as we walk a lot... I would not be comfortable enough (well, depending on the type of snow, maybe) and I would be afraid of cps or something. I did notice,wearing the Feelmax shoes, that the trick is in not standin in one place.

Could someone, please, send me a link to the type of ballet slippers you are talking about? I am hoping these might work for the more formal occasions. (If there are any more weddings in the family, I will need something. I will never again let mil make me buy high heeled shoes. Now I have a pair of $90 shoes in the closet that were worn once for some hours.)


----------



## majikfaerie

any type of ballet shoes. go into a dance store, and get classical ballet shoes. you can get the good ones, which are all leather, or cheaper canvas or plastic ones
try this link for ideas


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

I dont know if you have a walmart any where around you but I know that My mother inlaw got me the ones that look crocheted at walmart. They have a soft sole of canvas with the antislip things but they work just fine.

I did try the barefoot thing in the snow but I dont know if it is cause it was my first time but I wasnt a fan I think that was it thought. I will try it again and actually walk around I just did it to go out and get the mail and i dont think I really gave it a chance. I will have to try it again.


----------



## cwat

I don't know if anyone lives on the East Coast, but they sell them (in black and pink at least) at Payless Shoes.







:


----------



## sugareemoma

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya* 

Sandals that are (almost) as good as going barefoot when you must wear shoes:
http://www.nomadicstate.com/

Hope there are more of you around and maybe there'll be some converts after researching the issue









love and peace.









Does anyone know of any sandals like these but with each toe seperaited? I am looking for something kind of like the 'yoga toes' but made out of rope or natural fabric. I really like the toejoe sandal from this company but would prefer something that separates each toe.
Thanks


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

I dont know of any other sandals that are seperated for the toes. I just wanted to post that I actually want a pair that are like the yoga toes. I actually got the yoga toes things that seperate the toes not the sandals those plastic like things that you put on. I dont recommend ever walking in them it hurts. They are really thick on the bottom. I hope you know what i am talking about it is hard to explain.


----------



## boigrrrlwonder

I had the most bizarre experience at the library today. Okay, I wouldn't call myself a barefooter, really, but I do think that shoes aren't so great for your feet. And I think it's particularly bad if you're feet are still really developing, like a toddler, so I try to keep her shoes off. So we were at the library today. She had socks on but no shoes. One of the security guards at the library asked us to leave because my not even two year old daughter only had socks on. And then another mother - her kid was about five - had this conversation, right in front of me, about - and this is her word - disgust it was to have a toddler walk around in socks? I'm still just dumbfounded. It never occurred to me that this would be a problem at all. Have I just wandered too far off into hippy lala land that I'm out of touch?


----------



## MommyMichele

Sheesh. No, I think most people today are the ones out of touch. They're out of touch with nature and themselves and life...


----------



## majikfaerie

honestly that's ridiculous! it's not like she was in only socks in the gutter of the bad part of town. it's the library








if she was a babe in arms no one would have a problem with it. even a crawling baby would be fine in socks.
in such cases, I'd say she has a condition with her feet that requires her to be out of shoes for a while.
(and fail to mention that the "condition" is "life" and the while is also "life"







)


----------



## cwat

I did it, I went to Payless and bought myself a pair of pink







ballet shoes.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

That is really crazy about the library. My children will still sometimes take there shoes off and walk around the library in socks. They have an area were the kids sit and read books on couches and stuff and they still will do that. Sometimes I have seen other kids take their shoes and socks off. I think it is really cool but I would rather be barefoot then ever wear shoes.

Cwat~ cool you got them. Do you like them.

We had fun today in our sandals. It was 68 degrees and we went hiking and so I put on my hiking sandals and went on the hike. I have never been on this trail so I didnt want to go totally barefoot. Good thing too we went along some really sharp rocks.


----------



## majikfaerie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cwat* 
I did it, I went to Payless and bought myself a pair of pink







ballet shoes.

you can paint ballet shoes.
when I was a kid in ballet class we used to have just one pair or good shoes for performances, and spray paint them to match our tutus for every show.


----------



## LittleSoulMama

.


----------



## sweetpeppers

My son rarely has shoes on, tho more often now that it's winter. I hope you didn't actually leave the library.


----------



## cwat

Around here no one ever wears shoes in the house!!!! Heck, I can only get them to wear socks when it's cold outside! They are better barefooters than me








Thanks for the tip about painting my new shoes








And, yes they are nice and comfy







:


----------



## fairymom

Wanted to jump in and say HI!









I am a closet barefooter I guess.I don't wear shoes in the house and in the winter go for slip-on clogs and roomy boots. This winter for the first time ever I've developed an ingrown toe nail and can't seem it make it go away. I think it may be pg related. So I am hoping once lo is born and the weather warms up it'll go away naturally w/not wearing shoes.

I wear flip flops when I go out (not in the yard- but to the places you have to wear shoes) from the time the snow melts till it comes again. My dh makes fun of me- he wears his "houseshoes" in the house (slippers) and can't stand to be barefoot! The kids don't wear shoes unless I tell them to. I do have them put on shoes in our yard though- we lives in a bad neighborhood where peolpe break bottles willy-nilly and on ocassion have found scrap metal and srews/nails in the yard.I do my best to clean up the back but the rain seems to unearth all the little stuff all the time. I keep them in sandals and water shoes to keep their feet safe here but in areas where I know its safe (certain parks, my moms yard etc) I encourage them to get the dirt between thier toes!









Can't wait to see what everyone else has to say!


----------



## texasnurse3

I've always avoided wearing shoes when possible. I'm happy to find so many others like me! I've been blessed with a job that lets me get away with being barefoot. I'm shoeless at most of the births (as is one of the midwives I work with) but have slip on shoes so that I can quickly avoid stepping in birth juices.









I'm so thrilled with the ballet flat trend. They're so much more comfortable than traditional dress shoes. It hadn't occurred to me to buy actual ballet shoes, I don't know why. I'll have to look for some.

I've always thought the "safety" argument against bare feet in public was silly. When I'm barefoot, I instinctively keep one eye on the ground so I don't step on anything sharp. I think that's pretty normal, right? I read on a barefooter's site once that most states don't have any laws that require shoes in public, so if a store owner tries to tell you that they do, chances are they're just ignorant.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

I have been wearing my ballet flats everywhere. I looooove them. Cant wait spring is next month so no shoes most days except when working. I work at a grocery store so I have to wear shoes. on days that I work less then seven hours I wear the ballet flats on days that I work longer and have heavy things to pick up ( I stock shelves) I have to wear sports type shoes or boots. It is a big safety thing and since I have been appointed on the safety team I have to be an example ugh!!!! I hate shoes!!!!! anyway the store thing is correct what is funny is that our sign for no shoes no shirt no service is blocked so essentially someone could come in just like that and get away with it because the sign is not visible









Will be waiting for MF to come in sometime heheh:nana:







:


----------



## majikfaerie

I guess it's sometime








I just got back from my 2 weeks vacation in tasmania. it's a very easy place to be barefoot in too. i did loads of hikes in my feet and loved it.


----------



## texasnurse3

Ooo Tasmania! I'm jealous! I went to mainland Australia about ten years ago and loved it! Everyone is so friendly there.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Lucky MF!
It has still been sooo cold here it is hard to go barefoot but still loving the ballet flats. I did for a little yesterday and yep it was in the snow. It was better this time. Welcome back MF.







:







:







:


----------



## kriket

bump this thread!

So I had my first run in with 'them' about my shoes. I'm getting super pregs and wanted some fast food








we went to the door, I checked for a sign, no sign! sweet! then after we ordered and were standing there waiting and every single employee in the place comes up front and the 'manager' tells me I have to take my pregnant butt outside







: I'm livid and will NOT be visiting that place again. is there something I should do?


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

I was always told that unless they had a sign they could not kick you out for the barefoot reason. Unless you were bieng obnoxious and jumping on the furniture (which bieng preg I dont think so) they should not of kicked you out. Although I dont know I dont know if there is a law that says you cant go barefoot in a fast food area. sorry that I am not much help


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

OMG it has been beatiful these last three days







:. The boys have been using all this time to play outside. Thursday we went and played minature golf I went barefoot and it was wonderful







. Noone said anything cause i came in, in sandals and then just took them off when I went outside. THen yesterday DH, Monkey, and I went to the flower park and Jacob and I went barefoot we loved it he calls it going in his beary toes







:. Then he went outside in the backyard and played it started to sprinkle so I told him to come in. All of a sudden i hear him cry and I am thinking it is cause he wants to stay out. Peanut is already throwing a fit and so i just naturally assumed that that is what monkey is doing. Well nope he got into gammys red rock and cut his pinky toe pretty good. So i put a bandaid on it and Dh says he has to put his shoes on when out in the backyard







. He loves his beary toes) maybe after it heals good I can talk DH into letting him as long as he knows dont go into the red rocks







.


----------



## kriket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdipemomof2boy* 
Although I dont know I dont know if there is a law that says you cant go barefoot in a fast food area.

there is not. I am a certified in HACCP and servsafe and have a state sanitation license. I should have whipped it out







: some counties do, mine doesn't

I just need some advice on what to say/do I'm not a boat rocker, so I need instructions on lurching from side to side!


----------



## majikfaerie

kriket.
tell them what you just said. that you're certified in HACCP and servsafe and have a state sanitation license, and that the law states they have no grounds to ask you to leave based on barefootedness. they don't have a sign, you're not hurting anyone and you're a paying customer. be firm but polite. if you know the law is on your side, you've nothing to worry about.


----------



## katiesk

I love being barefoot so much and I love this thread! I live in Alaska and spend alot of time wearing alot of boots...but come summer, I wear no shoes!


----------



## LessTraveledBy

I just saw the "new" Robeez Mini Shoez for the first time yesterday. I would LOVE a pair of those in my size. The bottoms were just what I think all shoes should be like: Just a thin layer of rubber.

Now... if anyone has any hints for where to find this sort of rubber for the shoes I make, I would love it. Somehow I don't think Robeez would offer me that piece of information.


----------



## sweetpeppers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Anumaria* 
I just saw the "new" Robeez Mini Shoez for the first time yesterday. I would LOVE a pair of those in my size. The bottoms were just what I think all shoes should be like: Just a thin layer of rubber.

Now... if anyone has any hints for where to find this sort of rubber for the shoes I make, I would love it. Somehow I don't think Robeez would offer me that piece of information.









I wanted to change my review of the soft star shoes for adults. Before I said I didn't like them that much, and that I thought I was going to return them, but I didn't return them. I LOVE them. I've been wearing them all the time through the really cold weather. They are so comfy. I highly recommend them, for times you absolutely have to wear shoes, of course. The weather is finely warming up around here, and my toes are happy.







:


----------



## DaughterOfKali

I love being barefoot! It seems that no matter what kind of shoe I have to wear, it hurts now. Doc says my feet are spreading and my arch is falling (getting flat footed) but I still can't bring myself to wear heavy duty shoes (never mind orthotics!).


----------



## majikfaerie

i reckon walking on uneven ground (like go hiking in the woods) barefoot would sort that out DOK. it's what our feet were designed for.


----------



## DaughterOfKali

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
it's what our feet were designed for.









Really? I thought they were designed for sticking them in our kids face and telling them to 'smell my feet'. Then giggling together like crazy.


----------



## majikfaerie

I think you may be right
only barefooters' feet don't smell


----------



## DaughterOfKali

Some people have sweaty feet even when they go barefoot.


----------



## LessTraveledBy

The soft star shoes are moccasins, right? I would love it if they made "real shoes" for adults with the same bottoms that they use for the smaller toddlers. (There toddler sizes 8 and bigger have bottoms that to me are not at all flexible.)

I just could not do the moccasins... They would look too strange with what I like to wear.


----------



## HoneyTree

Do many of you notice if your feet are wider now than before you were a barefoot devotee? I can't tell if mine widened from pregnancy alone or if it was also because I mostly gave up shoes around the same time...


----------



## LessTraveledBy

I vote pregnancy, as it is known to cause that. I just don't know why barefooting would cause your feet to get wider. I mean if your arches remain high, etc... Unless the muscles grow SO much!


----------



## oceanwinds

Here's a pattern to make soft, robeez-type, shoes...

http://www.family-centered.com/needl...oetutorial.pdf

I'm sure you could enlarge it to make adult-size ones.


----------



## sisteeesmama

Oh, this is cool! I have never flet comfortable with shoes. I was lucky and lived in a lot of temperate climates growing up and avoided wearing them as much as possible.
Now I have a daughter and I am torn about shoes for her.
Right now it's winter-ish and she has 2 pairs of Robeez that I like because they are soft soled, I hate the idea of addicting her to soled shoes, it just seems wrong!


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

Got into a discussion the other day about not wearing shoes with my brother in law and told him that shoes are just uncomfortable to walk alot in. He gave me a look of shock and said then wear flip flops. I told him that flip flops are not the greates to hike in. I would much prefer to go barefoot he thought I was kidding. I had to tell him that I have met some women (on here) that go barefoot everywhere and that one has hiked countries without shoes







MF. He thought that was really exciting. So I think MF will have a new 11 year old stalker.


----------



## oceanwinds

It was so fun reading this whole thread. I didn't get to write much the other day (just posted a link), so I had to come back and introduce myself.

I am a 3rd generation barefooter (at the least...I'm sure my ancestors further back were, too.) My grandmother only wore shoes to go into town or to friend's houses. She even worked out in the garden (fields) barefoot.

My mom was the same way...only wearing shoes to go out somewhere. The rest of the time she is barefoot.

Me? I'm barefoot almost all the time. Even when I was teaching, as soon as I got to school off came the shoes. None of the children in my class wore shoes...even outside on the playground. If it is absolutely too cold to go barefoot or if I go somewhere nice, I'll wear Kinos (a brand of Cuban flip-flops.)

My kids will probably not be as ardent as I am, but that is because of my husband. He and his family wear shoes all.the.time! They even wear shoes in the house! The only time they are barefoot is in the shower and in bed. I am slowly (been working on it for ten years) weaning my husband off of shoes. He is the shoe whore in the family, but at least now, he rarely wears shoes inside. My kids don't really care one way or the other. I try and keep them barefoot as much as possible (they didn't even own shoes until they started walking), but they like wearing shoes, too.


----------



## earth_mommy

I am barefoot, whenever possible. I remember growing up in NC and going to the grocery store and library barefoot - they don't let you do that anymore *sigh* My kids are the same - the 10 month old only wears them 2% of the time. I've gotten my husband to relax on his own shoe wearing lol The teenager is our rebel though. *sigh* At least she isn't a prep...


----------



## cwat

It's 70 degrees here







:
EVERYONE (in my family anyways) IS BAREFOOT!!!


----------



## EvansMomma

Cool thread.
I'm not a full-time barefooter, but I love love love being barefoot.
At home, in the car, in our yard, at the park - all barefoot. But I'm not at the point yet where I'm ready to barefoot while shopping or walking on the sidewalk. Nor am I ready to barefoot it in our northern Ontario winter. I'm a wimp and hate the cold as it is, even when I'm bundled up wearing my warmest winter clothing and -40celsius boots...lol

My most favourite moment every year is the first day I can stand out in my yard, barefoot, stretch out my toes and wiggle them into the ground. I love it. And I absolutely LOVE seeing my kiddos running around barefooted. A baby's foot is the most delicious thing ever, and should never be covered with a shoe...


----------



## mlh

My 2 yr old is choosing to be barefoot all the time. She will wear shoes when we go out, but they always end up off at some point. There is nothing cuter than a 2 yr old walking around in a pink dress and barefeet!


----------



## nolonger

I don't own shoes for my 15 month old, nor do I want to buy any because HE DOESN'T NEED THEM, but I'm still dealing with the "homeless" association people have with barefooters around here. I'm afraid I'm so sick of it that I tend to be a bit nasty when I'm late for work because a total stranger stops me for the fourteenth time to inform me that I'm not wearimg shoes.

I'm stuill fuming from the UAV who practuically ran me off the road two weeks ago to shove a dollar bill in my face and say "God laid it on my heart to give this to you and tell you to buy formula for your baby instead of drugs and wine" while I was weariung a brand new Suse Kindercoat ($119) over a Girasol Earthy Rainbow (German style wrap carrier that cost another $100 used).

It's not my job to educate idiots like that and there is no such thing as the fashion police. .

I have thought about printing some info off the web that I can hand to judgemental people so I can just smile and say, "I don't have time to talk right now but this should answer any questions you have about the barefooting lifestyle."

Can anyone suggest something shiort, succinct, and easy on the printer ink?


----------



## Peace~*

Isn't is Crazy The things other folks NEED TO TELL US!










BARE FEET ROCK!

xoxoxo, Peace~*


----------



## ValleyOfLotus

SUBBING!
I actually made a barefoot tribe here loooooong ago under a different username, probably 4 or more years ago! So I'm so happy to see this here. I try to go barefoot as much as possible and when I'm not barefoot I'm wearing my flip flops. My son is the same, bare feet or flip flops. I get all kinds of crazy comments when I'm out with the kids. I don't go barefoot in stores (something always gets said, even when I tried wearing those straps that "trick the eyes" into thinking you have sandles on) but my son does because he's 2 1/2 and no one really pays attention.

I was so happy yesterday in Goodwill because my son was walking with me and a man stopped me and mentioned my son being barefoot. I thought, "Oh no...here we go" but you know what he did? He warned me that they had just swept up some glass so my son should be careful







Yay!

*Edit:*
noordinaryspider: that's awful that someone did that! But just wondering, what does UAV stand for?


----------



## denaverbena

Ever heard of five fingers? they're a type of shoe designed to allow you to actually use your feet muscles while walking, probably the closest you can get to being barefoot when shoes r a must. I was living in a hippy town in cali and one summer decided to see how long I could go w/o shoes -in stores and everything. Made it about a week, it got a little nasty- black feet and all. Feels good. Feels natural. Check out five fingers, you'll make lots of new friends wearing them cause everyone will want to talk to you about em


----------



## Peacemon

I am a barefooter. My podiatrist told me that the only shoe I should ever wear was a Birkenstock. Cool, b/c that's all I wear anyways. I have been a barefoot or Birk woman since I was 18 or 19yo. I love shoes, but I love being barefoot A LOT BETTER!


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

Well, it took almost three months of barefooting in stores and such to be noticed. I just started this year to barefoot because while I tried a few years ago, and did as often as I could tolerate walking like I was doing a pee-pee dance around the myriad industrial staples, screws, nails and roofing tacks strewn all over the roads all over the town we lived in (and in everyone's yards too).







:

Now we live in a cabin in the woods with a dirt road that leads to the highway. We walk every day on the road and we're all barefoot all the time (except dh). We bring water shoes in the van when we go to town.

It took a little while to strengthen the soles of my feet to tolerate the pebbles and rocks that are everywhere here, and now I especially love walking on the dirt road because the pebbles are so soothing and invigorating to my whole body.

Our boys run on pebbles and rocks and tree limbs and whatever is on the ground. I picked a mass of thorns out of my sole the other day (they were from wild rose and were hidden under a pile of dry leaves and grass and twigs) and none of them penetrated through my sole; they just stuck in, so no injury and no blood! If I had been wearing my sandals, I still would have been poked at the sides of my feet and if they were not conditioned like they are now, I would have been bleeding for sure.

I love that my posture has changed to healthy and my health in general, especially my immune system, has improved dramatically since I added barefooting to my life (or took away shoes, whichever...







).

We barefooted in clay and mud swamps in front of our cabin and the flu that the children had the night before was gone by noon and both the children and I had great energy by the evening (I had a stomach ache previously and felt weak). Who has extra energy after a flu? We did that day and I know it was so helpful to our bodies to be barefoot in the earth's nutrients and detoxing agents.









Anyway, count us in. I am planning to make my own boots for the winter. We had -60C and lower here last year; we do need foot protection from the cold.

What do those of you who need cold, cold, winter footwear wear?


----------



## bannanachild

The only time I am not barefoot or wearing flip-flops is when there is snow on the ground. My husband always wears his shoes. ALWAYS. Like, he'll wear them in bed. It drives me nuts!


----------



## majikfaerie

shoes in _bed_ *shudder*


----------



## kriket

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
shoes in _bed_ *shudder*

indeed, my dh wears socks in bed an i think thats gross!


----------



## justmandy

huh, I never thought of being barefoot as strange! I have never liked shoes and only wear flipflops or crocs if it's cold, the fleace lined ones are really warm...I don't need socks-yay!

I wouldn't do it in a store but every where I go (friends, church, when I worked etc) my shoes come off. I even take them off at teh library, dr's appts and once during therapy lol.

It's funny, it never once crossed my mind that it was not what everyone did!!


----------



## spiderdust

I actually can't stand flip flops at all. They hurt my toes.







I'll wear Birks sometimes, but prefer to be shoeless.


----------



## beckybird

Hi! I am sitting here barefoot right now lol!
I never wear shoes inside, never! I do wear flipflops or sandals to go outside though, since I am always going into one of my animal pens. You don't want to step in a chicken pen with bare feet lol!
My husband is the opposite. He sometimes falls asleep with his shoes on. Ugh. His feet are so soft, smooth, and delicate, and I laugh if he ever steps outside barefoot. He can barely take 2 steps out there! I joke that my feet are like dog's paws lol--I can walk almost anywhere barefoot!


----------



## spiderdust

Who goes to school barefoot? I'd love too, but I work in an office that's in a building with some of the school administration. I need to stay on their good side, so I end up wearing shoes. :/


----------



## onyxravnos

Oooooooooo i'm glad i found this thread.!

i am a big believer in no shoes or very little soled shoes for children and have recently learned that i like going barefoot myself.! essp. since most of the year it is snowy and below 0 here so my barefoot time is limited.

although i now covet the rope sandles in the first post!


----------



## majikfaerie

I used to go to high school barefoot (while I was still in high school







)


----------



## OperaDiva

I've never been a fan of shoes, they just aren't as comfortable as being barefoot! I don't wear shoes in my house, or in other people's houses, but just about anywhere else I have to. I am a big fan of flip flops when I can wear them, and flats for work/church, although I've been getting away with bare feet at church recently too since I'm pregnant







I actually went without shoes the entire week at summer camp one year, it was on a college campus so there were lots of hot asphalt parking lots, but it didn't bother my toes a bit.

My big issue has always been that I have super high arches, so shoes never have enough support for me, yet barefoot has never been a problem.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

I am sooo happy







: my youngest told daddy yesterday that he wanted to stay beary toed all day. My dh goes barefoot alot too but when we go out to town I wear ballet flats or flip flops. But dh and the boys will wear their flip flops or tennis shoes but my youngest refused and my dh didnt fight him on it he let him go totally beary toed (yep that is how he says it). He told me how when he went outside he felt the mud on his toes he had a big grin on his face bigger then this smilie







:. He is soooo much like his mommy. My dh still cant walk on rocks barefoot because well he just recently started going barefoot he was soo impressed that his child could do it without wincing even a little. I love it hung up clothes and picked up the backyard and cleaned out the pool without shoes on and my dh is very impressed by this. Wierd huh? Anyway just wanted to update everyone on this.


----------



## mlh

My youngest (2.5 yrs) refused to wear shoes. I just carry a pair of flip flops in my bag so when we go somewhere that we feel she needs them, we can slip them on. We have been hiking a lot lately and making her wear her hiking shoes...it is a huge struggle to get them on her, but it's getting better. I don't blame her though because mama usually wheres flip flops (the good Chaco kind) while hiking and takes them off any change I get. I think barefoot kids are sooo cute!


----------



## LoBleusMama

love love love barefooting, only wear them when I have too, lived out in the woods for a year with the fam and really enjoyed feeling the ground under my feet constantly, and for some reason...i really like to drive barefoot?


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

I love driving barefoot as well.


----------



## princesstutu

Quote:


Originally Posted by *clothdipemomof2boy* 
I love driving barefoot as well.

So do I.

*delurking*

Someone once told me it was illegal to drive barefoot in NY. I wonder how they'd even find out?

I used to carry the IN laws about being barefoot with me everywhere I went, but no one ever bothered me about being barefoot, so I stopped.

I don't like to wear shoes. I find it creates a little tension with potential suitors, but that just lets me know they don't have as much potential as I first thought!


----------



## cwat

Haven't been around for a while, but hi, I'm back.
I LOOOVE to drive barefoot, actually when it's warm I only wear shoes if I have to go into a store (and I carry a pair of sandals with me for that purpose







)


----------



## majikfaerie

I can't drive at all if I've got shoes on.


----------



## Sweetmilo

I've always hated shoes, and rarely wear them unless I have to or the ground I'm on is sticking too much to my feet (I hate having stuff stuck to my feet). when I was growing up my mother couldn't ever keep me in shoes, and even in winter I would walk in the snow without shoes, not for very long of course but I liked the way the snow felt. my kids go barefoot, and before I met my husband he never even took his socks off and now he walks around without shoes too...it's wonderful to have free toes I think!


----------



## ghostlykisses

I just found out a couple days ago that there is a whole community of people out there who like to go barefoot all the time. I never knew that that was a common thing. I thought I was just weird.

I used to be a normal shoe wearer but my feet started to get really painful. I started to wear shoes as little as possible. My feet stopped hurting! I wear sandals most of the time and if it is cold I wear a pair of worn out Mary Janes and crazy socks.

I have never been to a store or other public place with out shoes because I thought it was illegal. I probably would not do it anyway because the pavement here in FL gets so hot and it is dirty. I used to live in Vermont and was not worried about going barefoot outside but here in Florida I am nervous about it. I am scared of the bugs and snakes. I am trying to get over that.

My kids do not like shoes very much. They despise socks even when it is cold. I do require some sort of shoe on for bike riding. When my aunt was a child she rode her bike with out shoes. For some reason she had to stop fast and her brakes failed and she put her feet down and they were badly injured.

It is nice to read all your experiences and thoughts on the subject.


----------



## majikfaerie

welcom ghostlykisses







and just because there's a whole community of people like you doesn't mean you're not weird


----------



## ghostlykisses

Ha ha Majik, your right I am weird. But at least I am not alone in my distaste for footwear


----------



## majikfaerie

yep. better to be weird among friends than to be weird alone


----------



## Ericka1999

I sure do like to be barefoot as well as both of my daughters love to go barefoot.But I only like to go barefoot in my yard and house as well but when going out I like to wear sandals.When it gets cold I tend to like to bundle up including wearing socks and shoes...


----------



## arabellalysette

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Arduinna* 
I've always been this way. I only wear shoes when required, IE going to stores, restaurants or if the ground is too hot *summer temps over 110 here means very hot pavement*. When I do wear shoes it's Birks.

LOL this is also me and my girls.My boys they like to wear socks or shoes all the time,they got it form their dad.
I hate shoes.MY feet are so rough though so have to figure out how to beable to be barefoot but still have semi nice feet.


----------



## princesstutu

In my current state, it's only mandatory to wear shoes where there's a sign posted and it's never due to health regulations, even if they tell you it is. That info came directly from the state.

I shop barefoot all the time. No one's ever said anything. I have to wear shoes at the library and I think that bites, but I submit.


----------



## HempyHippyMama

I've been going bare most of the summer (except for when in cities) while camping and some hiking. Tomorrow I return home and would not dare going barefoot in the ghetto I live in.


----------



## simplespirit

Quote:


Originally Posted by *majikfaerie* 
yep. better to be weird among friends than to be weird alone









i'm still looking for weird friends


----------



## jamsmama

I've got the Vibram 5 finger shoes on order! I trail run and have had a stick through the foot when going barefoot, so this is the next best thing. So excited!


----------



## oceanwinds

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamsmama* 
I've got the Vibram 5 finger shoes on order! I trail run and have had a stick through the foot when going barefoot, so this is the next best thing. So excited!









I got a pair last week! They are awesome! I even ordered a pair for my sister...I hope she likes them, too.


----------



## lil_earthmomma

OMG this is hillarious! I don't have time to read through the entire thread right now, but I just needed to post.

How have I not found this tribe before!?!









Today I got scolded by a waitress at a restaurant for taking my shoes off when I sat down.









My children are always barefoot, and I've been laughed at, lectured, teased and shamed for this.







Everyone around me and even complete strangers seem to think I may be damaging my babes by letting them run around barefoot.








to all my barefoot sisters, and down with shoes and socks.

P.S. Don't toe socks just creep you right out?!?


----------



## MommyMichele

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lil_earthmomma* 
...
P.S. Don't toe socks just creep you right out?!?

Pretty much. I have certainly never wanted to try them out!


----------



## majikfaerie

welcome to the thread lil earthmomma


----------



## princesstutu

I walked around barefoot in downtown Oakland one day.

I'll never do _that_ again. My feet were crazy dirty afterward. It took two days of scrubbing and a long soak to get them clean.


----------



## AlwaysByMySide

I LOVE LOVE LOVE to be barefoot. When I worked in corporate America, I was always known as "that marketing girl who doesn't wear shoes." (I wore suits, and as soon as I hit my office, the shoes came off. I think that only works if you are a marketing girl...they expected us to be a little bit eccentric.) I walked around Costco barefoot (and very pregnant) a couple of years ago, because for whatever reason, I had decided that my feet were 'hot' in my flip flops, and I needed to be walking on a cold floor.


----------



## majikfaerie

i used to always go barefoot in big dirty cities. even places like bombay, london, bangkok, sydney, mexico, berlin... yep, you get black feet. part of the daily ritual is the foot wash. but yeah, i'm also the one who went 6 years without even owning a pair of shoes - not even sandals or flipflops


----------



## park4

growing up in SoFla, I NEVER wore shoes, not even on 100* black pavement. I kind of grew my own shoes called calluses on my feet. I live in Pittsburgh now and when I have to ....I wear my reefs, but only inside the store. If I could....I would never wear shoes again. I think my dh freaks out a little because I am constantly washing my feet, but they're a lot cleaner than the shoes...


----------



## kwoodchuck

I wish I was that brave! I have foot problems and NOT wearing shoes hurts! But so does wearing them if on my feet for a long time, esp. on hard surfaces. Anyway, to avoid this problem for my dd, I buy these shoes: www.softstarshoes.com We love'em!


----------



## leaves

aww, yay! I love this tribe! I used to hardly wear shoes at all unless I was at a store or at a class, but lately I've been wearing more shoes, although, just flip flops. I can't STAND close-toe or lace-up shoes! So uncomfortable. My DS is a no-shoes baby. I don't see any reason to put shoes on his little toes. He's got free feet!


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jamsmama* 
I've got the Vibram 5 finger shoes on order! I trail run and have had a stick through the foot when going barefoot, so this is the next best thing. So excited!










This is so crazy. I haven't been here in so long and I just got a pair of five fingers and thought of you mamas. I had to rush here to tell you, but I see you are way ahead of me. I love these shoes. I am always barefoot, but during the winter it gets hard to keep that lifestyle, these shoes are the next best thing.

One question, how are you finding the fit? I am a 40 in all my shoes that I have to wear, I find that my right one is a bit tighter? I am afraid to size up though?


----------



## 106657

Quote:


Originally Posted by *park4* 
growing up in SoFla, I NEVER wore shoes, not even on 100* black pavement. I kind of grew my own shoes called calluses on my feet.

I am from Hollywood, so I know what you mean about the black pavement. So hot it looks like puddles on the road! I have what everyone calls Florida Feet, plain old tough!


----------



## laughingfox

Yay for bare feet! My mom was always yelling at me when P was little, telling me that she'd never learn how to walk if I didn't get her some hard-soled "supportive" shoes.
I had no idea that humans only became bipedal _after_ the invention of the hard soled shoe with arch support.
Who knew?

I pretty much just wear shoes when I go out in public. Oddly enough, when I do wear shoes, I only wear flip-flops or big stompy engineer's boots. There's nothing like a pair of slightly-too-big engineer's boots to keep your toes warm while still letting them wiggle and feel free when you're walking in snow!

One of the first things I thought of when I got laid off was how nice it was going to be to escape my "work shoes".


----------



## Magelet

hey mamas. I've always loved bare feet, and I've been reading more about barefooting. I'm thinking about expanding my barefootness from inside the house (no yard) to the public sphere. I'm quite excited. Can you REALLY go into stores barefooted?

(I'll have to keep shoes for work, as I work in a kitchen, and it would be too hazardous to go barefoot.)

I really love cute shoes (particularly and mostly boots), however I love being barefoot too. I think I need a little more barefoot groundedness in my life.


----------



## onyxravnos

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
Can you REALLY go into stores barefooted?

.

well they have the right to refuse service to anyone but really if you are just shopping and not making a scene or doing something weird why would they even look down? They've never even noticed i was barefoot


----------



## nolonger

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
Can you REALLY go into stores barefooted?


Yes.

http://www.barefooters.org/health-dept/

http://www.unshod.org/pfbc/pfstores.htm

As onyxravnos already pointed out, they rarely notice.


----------



## sweetpeppers

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Magelet* 
hey mamas. I've always loved bare feet, and I've been reading more about barefooting. I'm thinking about expanding my barefootness from inside the house (no yard) to the public sphere. I'm quite excited. Can you REALLY go into stores barefooted?

(I'll have to keep shoes for work, as I work in a kitchen, and it would be too hazardous to go barefoot.)

I really love cute shoes (particularly and mostly boots), however I love being barefoot too. I think I need a little more barefoot groundedness in my life.

It depends on the store, and if someone notices. I'm in Florida right now, and I've been hassled way than when I was in NJ. Grocery stores are the worst. I've never had a problem with Walmart or Target or Borders or Barnes and Noble. Costco threatened to take away my membership if I came in without shoes again. (I cancelled.) The best places are little places that actually want your business.


----------



## Liberty5_3000

What about play areas in stores or restaurants? Are there typically laws telling them people have to wear shoes? Our EC group met at a nice toy store last summer that had a pretty cool play area. And the guy that owned the store passed out socks to any adult he noticed in there barefoot and said he had to.


----------



## Magelet

I wear long enough skirts most of the time that it is REALLY unlikely that anyone would notice.

this is fun, I'm loving being barefoot. (we went for a short barefoot hike today that was really fun. I had to put shoes on after the hike though, because my feet had sort of hit their gravel sensitivity limit)


----------



## PreggieUBA2C

We're fair-weather and indoor barefooters here. We live in the remote far north of Canada and winter is -45, so some sort of foot covering is necessary (we count _minutes_ to freezing exposed skin here).

BUT we're moving to New Zealand in five years and it turns out, as we just found out in the New Zealand tribe area, barefooting is the norm and default there. People go to work, shop, and live in bare feet!!! I CAN'T WAIT!!!

Free the FEEEET!!!









As an aside, last summer, my children and I were harrassed and told to leave Walmart because we weren't wearing shoes. They even suggested we buy some of their shoes to wear, and proceeded to lecture me about the safety issues. Like the person who deliberately walks around barefooted is the one who is need of information, right?







Anyway, we left after I asked to see their store policy about this and they said that it wasn't posted, but that there is one. I asked to talk to anyone about that, and they wouldn't tell me who to talk to- all blustery and rude. I was calm.

Anyway, I checked out the Walmart corporate site and didn't find anything whatsoever about wearing shoes in their stores, just about offensive attire. Boo to blustery, suddenly available, and _numerous_ Walmart employees at the Walmart here. I'd spend the better part of day looking for one of them if I actually needed their assistance, but walk in barefoot, and *poof*- the whole staff!

Now when we keep a pair of sandals in the van for trips into town, and we carry our sandals, toss them on the mats outside the entrances and put them on as we enter, and kick them off as we leave.


----------



## purplemamaturtle5

I'm new here and oh my gosh!! This is the coolest tribe EVER!! I HATE HATE HATE wearing shoes! I always have! (and probably always will!!) I have one pair of shoes (some keens) that I only wear when I absolutley have to in the winter time..... and I have 2 pairs of teva flip flops that I wear when I'm out in the summer time. (but I would say 99% of the time in summer its no shoes for me) There is just something sooooo satisfying about taking OFF a pair of shoes/sandals. Dont you all agree?? "Let those toes be free for everyone to see!!"


----------



## Laur318

we are barefoot. like 24/7. i drive barefoot and change into shoes to go into stores. i do love shoes for fashion. love love looooove them. "a girl is only as cute as the shoes she chooses" - lady gaga. haha! but really, fashion doesnt quite happen as a sahm/nanny!
i'm thinking about starting a nudist tribe if any barefooters happen to also be nudies!


----------



## Magelet

I have a question for all you experienced barefoot ladies.

I feel like often when I'm walking barefoot on cement, I stub my toe, not a little stub, but quite bad. The most recent time, I have a large blood blister, which is still quite painful several days later. Another time, I tore open my toe, with blood rushing everywhere, and had to call someone to come get me, because I couldn't walk.

do you just learn to walk differently? how? does this happen to you? how do you prevent it? It's enough to make me scared of walking barefoot on pavement sometimes.


----------



## majikfaerie

I think I walk differently. it's a process of being aware of the ground you're walking on. Also means I'm pretty good at walking in the dark, even in forest, coz i can "see" the ground with my feet. I went years and years without so much as owning shoes, and the only time I hurt my feet was when swimming in a river (a situation anyone would have been barefoot in) and stepped on a broken bottle.


----------



## tsfairy

Apparently I subbed to this thread many eons ago, but I've recently become a full-time 24/7 barefooter. It's quite a difference from my old ways, of living barefoot in the house, flip-flops outside and in stores.

I even go shopping and to restaurants barefoot! I've only been hassled a couple of times, once in HEB, and once at Fuddruckers. I shop at Walmart and Target frequently (ok I lie, I've only been to evilmart barefoot 2 times, but Target often) and haven't been noticed. We go to Barnes & Noble at least once a week and nobody has noticed. (This despite the fact that they do apparently have a corporate policy requiring shoes in their stores.) To be fair, I'm usually wearing long jeans or slacks so my feet are pretty well hidden.

DS1 has always been a total barefooter, but I've stopped making him wear shoes into stores and outside and he's happy as a clam. DS2 lurves his shoes.









I walk much differently now that I've been out of shoes for a while. If you normally wear shoes, then the muscles in your feet are under-used, so that when you walk barefoot you're using muscles that are quite weak. The less you wear shoes the stronger your foot muscles will become and you will be less prone to injury walking barefoot. Definitely a good idea to pay attention to your gait and where and how you're stepping if you're usually in shoes.


----------



## accountclosed3

basically reviving this one.

so, i tend to go barefoot a lot--always when indoors--but i'm now exploring BFing in other ways. I thought i would tradition myself with vibram five fingers and some basic sandals (perhaps luna?).

i'm not sure what holds me back from BF just anywhere, to be honest. I'm starting to explore that.

but, i do want to get into triathlons again, and i think that BF actually might help with the running. when i would run in the past--in shoes, always--my ankles would lock up at random intervals and it was painful. so, i hated the running part, even though i very much enjoy running. so, i think that barefoot running might be a good option for me--a more natural gait, which might not lead to the ankle locking/pain.

yeah, so, things for me to explore.


----------



## sweetpeppers

I've been wanting to post to this thread. My son and I were taking a walk a couple weeks ago, and we were stopped by the police because my son didn't have shoes on. Apparently they had received calls about us from passing motorists. And rather than saying, well I see everything is fine here, I'll be on my way. She basically forced us to go home. She wanted us to ride the 500 yards or something in the police car! I refused because there was no car seat, and there was no way I was going to be escorted home in a police car when I lived right down the road. I was furious. Then they threatened to report me to CPS! That night my son said, "I don't want to go for a walk ever again." It was heartbreaking. He was so quiet after it happened he wouldn't say a word, and he's normally a talkative 3 year old.

The next day I went to the police station to complain/see what was going on. I didn't really get any satisfaction there. Then I went to the CPS office (same complex), and they hadn't filed a report, and the woman at the office thought it was very strange.

Now I'm paranoid when we go for walks. We still walk barefoot though if we want to.


----------



## majikfaerie

sweetpeppers that's awful :hug

I guess if someone calls the police they need to go check it out, fair enough. I'd be willing to bet it was just one person that called. there's nothing they can do about it. If your child is healthy and well cared for, barefootedness isn't an issue for CPS.


----------



## Kristin0105

What shoes do you put on your little ones in the winter? I would like to find a simple foot covering that would satisfy my dd desire to go bare foot even when it is cold out.


----------



## tsfairy

I'm surprised myself at how warm my feet stay even when it's cold (which is admittedly fairly rare where we live) but even moreso the kids. They really prefer to go barefoot even when shoes are an option or encouraged. Especially DS1. If your DD can keep flip-flops on, they work well for short trips.

Both my boys have Robeez - on their website you can get up to a size 3-4, which fits my 5yo who wears an 11ish in regular shoes. DS2 has a pair of the Robeez boots, which are lined with something soft and fuzzy (fleece?) and keep his feet really warm. I'd like to get DS1 a pair of Soft Star mocs for the winter. www.softstarshoes.com I want to get myself a pair too, but I haven't been able to justify the cost for shoes I might wear a few times at the most.

I also made a pair of soft soled mocs for myself for those times when I have to have on shoes but need to walk a lot (so far only the zoo has been an issue, everywhere else I can get by either barefoot or in flip flops, which make my feet hurt if I walk for more than a few minutes.) There are quite a few online tutorials for making "soft sole slippers." Mine are more ballet-slipper style, and I added a criss-cross strap across the foot so they stay on really well but don't really feel like I'm wearing shoes.


----------



## clothdipemomof2boy

I feel horrible about this but I have been wearing shoes lately







because I have been running alot lately to loose wieght and there is lots of glass all over the road. I know that there are alot of people that run without shoes and I have never been able to do this at all. I have tried but I havent been able to try dont know if it is because I have such weak ankles or what. I also bought som vegan TOMs this year to wear when I go to school (I am going to college on campus this go around) anyway and they are wonderful for thos that want something like soft shoes. They do have a sole and understand that they are not like robeeze or mocs and maybe like me dont like leather (because of animal by products and stuff). So yes I hate to admit it but I am barefoot in the summer and when I am at home but when I run or at college I do wear the shoes sorry all.


----------



## tsfairy

no reason to be sorry! lol

for those who don't like leather mocs, soft star makes vegan shoes, and I've made a pair of slip-ons with denim uppers and vinyl soles. Very comfy!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clothdipemomof2boy*
> 
> I feel horrible about this but I have been wearing shoes lately
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> because I have been running alot lately to loose wieght and there is lots of glass all over the road. I know that there are alot of people that run without shoes and I have never been able to do this at all. I have tried but I havent been able to try dont know if it is because I have such weak ankles or what. I also bought som vegan TOMs this year to wear when I go to school (I am going to college on campus this go around) anyway and they are wonderful for thos that want something like soft shoes. They do have a sole and understand that they are not like robeeze or mocs and maybe like me dont like leather (because of animal by products and stuff). So yes I hate to admit it but I am barefoot in the summer and when I am at home but when I run or at college I do wear the shoes sorry all.


----------



## sweetpeppers

double post deleted


----------



## majikfaerie

yeah, don't be sorry if you feel the need to wear shoes. no one is going to judge you negatively for choosing to wear shoes for jogging on areas with broken glass! honestly 

I started wearing shoes when I'm in cities - I went 7 or 8 years without even owning a pair of shoes, and I wore my blackened feet with pride... but I've now come to realise that I was absorbing a whole lot of really toxic heavy metals and stuff through the soles of my feet, and I started to get sensitive to it. I live in a rural area and don't go to the city all that often though.


----------



## sweetpeppers

I get my son Soft Star Boots every winter. They are outrageously expensive (for me), but he loves them, and they keep his feet warm and dry. They are made of natural materials by craftsmen and women in a family company. I enjoy supporting their business of making shoes that don't ruin your feet. They also sell vegan shoes. They make high quality shoes. I just bought myself a new pair of their regular shoes for shopping and cold days. I don't mind having cold feet when my body is basically warm, but my house is always cold, so I've taken to wearing wool socks around the house and soft star shoes outside.


----------



## Magelet

I was walking barefoot a lot this summer, but then I stopped. (I think because I mostly was only really going to work (where I need shoes) or synogogue (where I need shoes. well, I guess I don't NEED shoes, but it's a respect thing to wear them.))

I'm trying to get back into barefoot walking (mostly because I started having a lot of foot pain that I suspect may be related to wearing shoes. The podiatrist said I should start wearing special firm insoles to support my falling arches, but to me that sounds like I need to walk barefoot more and build my feet back up.

But for the most part, it's cold!!! It's been about 40 degrees in the evenings lately, and maybe 60 in the day. My feet are really not used to the cold and get painfully cold easily. I guess I won't be doing too much barefoot walking outside until summer. (I try to wear my naots except to work, as they don't have a heel, and have a very soft sole, so I figure that's better than most shoes and I already have them. I can't afford soft stars though those look lovely for comfort. maybe I could make something like that...


----------



## dakotablue

Anybody else try the five finger shoes?

Dh just got me a pair because he said he was getting embarrassed his pregnant wife didn't own any shoes (which I do own a pair of flip flops that I wear when out and about as needed)

I am LOVING these. I actually was in the house for 30 minutes today before taking them off, which as I'm sure you all feel shoes off is first priority even before putting the newly bought milk away.


----------



## Magelet

I was thinking about it for winter, they're getting common around here, but I can't afford them even if I wanted them. And they feel really weird at first. DP almost bought a pair when he was buying shoes a few months back but decided to buy a pair that can do double duty in more fancy occasions.


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

Was just directed to this thread today. I have to admit I haven't read it all, but I'm planning to devour it as soon as I post this.

When people used to ask me why I was barefoot, I'd tell them, "I was born that way and never got over it." I do wear shoes more than I want to because of cold, stickers/burrs/thorns, and social situations.

My mom was mostly shoeless, as well. I guess it was inherited.


----------



## sweetpeppers

I don't like five fingers. They feel weird. I don't like having my toes separated. But what I love to do in the winter is to buy sheepskin boots (used off ebay), and slice off most of the sole with my bandsaw, so they are soft soled boots! You could probably do this with any shoe too.


----------



## Magelet

sooooo... I guess this isn't really a "barefoot" question, but it's sort of related. I have to wear shoes at work (work in a commercial kitchen) and am thinking about going to nursing school (where I would also need shoes, and be on my feet all day.) I have danskos, which did help with my lower back pain from standing all day, but I beleive the heel (it's not that big, but it's significant) is causing me problems, and also how firm the shoe is.

Does anyone have any suggustions for shoes that are sturdy tops (the vibrams wouldn't protect against hot spills, knives, needles, or blood), good for standing in all day, and no heel? preferably something close to barefoot as possible. any other otherwise barefoot cooks or nurses?


----------



## tsfairy

Vivo's would fit the bill. They have a wide toebox and very thin flat sole (with a removable foam insert.) Some of the styles have a stiff leather upper.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Magelet*
> 
> sooooo... I guess this isn't really a "barefoot" question, but it's sort of related. I have to wear shoes at work (work in a commercial kitchen) and am thinking about going to nursing school (where I would also need shoes, and be on my feet all day.) I have danskos, which did help with my lower back pain from standing all day, but I beleive the heel (it's not that big, but it's significant) is causing me problems, and also how firm the shoe is.
> 
> Does anyone have any suggustions for shoes that are sturdy tops (the vibrams wouldn't protect against hot spills, knives, needles, or blood), good for standing in all day, and no heel? preferably something close to barefoot as possible. any other otherwise barefoot cooks or nurses?


----------



## Toolip

most nurses and kitchen workers that I know wear crocks


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

Wouldn't real earth shoes or birkenstocks have shoes that would do this?


----------



## a13xandra

Hello, I'm new to Mothering.com, and this is my first post, but I'm not new to barefooting. I'm an everyday everywhere barefooter, and have been a member of the Society for Barefoot Living since 2004. I even named my business Earthshod.com to celebrate bare feet. If anyone lives near me in Renton, Washington state and wants to hang out with another barefoot mama, I'm happy to make friends. There used to be a barefoot hiking group around here, but I think we all got lazy! Now to figure out my Mothering.com profile so that I can make sure people who see this post can somehow contact me.


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

Well, I have finally read through post 532. There is so much info in this thread! I've been wearing socks to get my feet readjusted to being barefoot. I don't know if I'd dare go completely barefoot, but I was at Walmart with my sil a couple of days ago and my lower back was hurting, so I took my shoes off and walked barefoot until my feet got cold (I was surprised that their floor was cold). It sure helped my back feel better.

It's so awesome to read how many foot problems went away because of going barefoot. Also, I love the idea of barefoot sandals. They look so simple to make. Someone mentioned making their own shoes on this thread. I would sure like to know how to do that. I did come across a website about doing that, but they were regular-type shoes, though I did come across instructions about making your own out of cardboard and duct tape, good if you don't mind something between your toes (like flip-flops). I, personally, don't care for them.

Around here, it's the cold after dark in the winter and the hot summers during the day that would make it difficult to go barefoot all year round, but I'm game to go as far as I can.

Thanks for this great thread and all of the priceless info, links, etc.


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

When I said I "wore shoes", I meant mostly sandals. Shoes bother me very much - too loose in the heel and they squeeze my toes "to death". For years, I wore sandals in the winter when I lived in a place that snowed, sometimes pretty bad. My feet were mostly fine, but I got tired of having cold feet when it was slushy snowy (I gave in to peer pressure at church, I guess), and was able to get some flat boots from Land's End. Where I live now, though, I'd have to get used to the meltingly hot summers.

When I was a child, I lived in a hot place and moved farther north. I thought it was so strange that the children who lived near me couldn't handle pavement as hot as I could. I would show off, thinking they were wimps. I was used to going barefoot in temps over a hundred degrees farenheit (but no longer).


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

I hate to keep making new posts, but the site won't let me edit.

Anyway, this link might be interesting. The photo of shoes painted on feet is pretty interesting. At first, I thought they were selling toe-shoes. http://nymag.com/health/features/46213/


----------



## AuNaturaleMama

A funny little story:

My sister and I grew up in Mississippi and were barefoot 95% of the time. We ran up and down our long gravel driveway like it was carpeting. When I moved to CT in high school at least ten times a day for the first month of school someone would ask me if people wore shoes where I came from. I answered as truthfully as I could and said " of course they wear shoes but I don't. Barefoot is much more fun!"

It was kinda my "thing" to take my shoes off as soon as I sat down in my seat. I even spent most of my time in the photography darkroom wandering around barefoot.


----------



## bcblondie

Oh hey! A more recent barefoot thread. Can I join? I'm new to this whole concept but I love it already.

I walk around in socks all day at home and my feet don't get sore. Do you think that's just the socks/carpeting? Once I get over this cough I'm going to start running barefoot. 

I'd definitely like to learn how to make my own minimalist shoes. My googling hasn't given me much.


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

bcblondie, I think the socks protect the feet. I'm getting back into barefoot living and I find that wearing socks is making the transition easier.


----------



## bcblondie

Yeah I've always been a "socks inside the house" type of person. My feet get cold and I hate when crumbs stick to them lol. I don't think socks ruin our walking. 

I love that painted-on shoe. I saw in my running forum, a guy had a picture of his running sandals. I was going to ask what kind they were until I clicked to enlarge and realized they were drawn on with a sharpie. LOL. Totally going to draw on flip flops to trick the eye, if I go somewhere I'm scared someone will comment.


----------



## bcblondie

This!!! I have this problem!! I thought it was just me and my very thin (not flat but thin) foot. I always feel like I'm straining in some way to keep them on. Def gonna get some ballet shoes...

On a related note, I went grocery shopping in my socks today. LOL. Don't think anyone noticed or cared. I thought my socks would be black after but they weren't.  Floor was cold in the frozen aisle though. lol.

Quote:


> I also find it _interesting_ what shoes other barefooters choose for their must-be-shod occasions. e.g. A few people have mentioned flip flops, but I *can't stand* flip flops. *To keep them on, one must use their toe muscles in a certain way*, usually not with any conscious effort. The constant use of those muscles the entire time the thing is on my foot causes me a lot of pain in a very short period of time. I would rather wear a regular shoe, which doesn't cause that strain.


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

Stores can be pretty cold. The socks I wear for outside and such are white, so they stand out. I thought about getting some black ones. I think the darker colors aren't noticed by people as not being shoes.

I have the same feeling about flip-flops. When I was a kid, the center part that goes between one's toes gave me blisters every spring. I thought that it just had to be that way, unless I was going barefoot (which I did a lot). Much later, I realized that I had to tense my toes to keep the things on. I'd prefer socks.

I think it would be fun to have someone paint shoes on me. I don't have confidence that ones I painted would look real. It would be great!


----------



## bcblondie

Yeah I feel like if someone realized those painted on or fake sandal things weren't real shoes I'd look extra stupid. Like if you're gonna go barefoot just OWN it. Dont' be afraid or ashamed. But at the same time I understand that most people just want to avoid confrontation.


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcblondie*
> 
> Yeah I feel like if someone realized those painted on or fake sandal things weren't real shoes I'd look extra stupid.


Exactly! Though if it were an outside activity, like a town's Fourth of July celebration or something, I could just laugh it off as something fun.


----------



## a13xandra

When I was first starting to be a full time barefooter, I was really anxious about confrontation as well, and had quite the selection of barefoot sandals. But over time I got used to it, and the cold crumb-covered floors as well. Now my feet don't feel any colder than my face when I'm out and about, and I'm shocked when anybody confronts me, but I feel more bad for them than for me! My advice to y'all, if you're afraid of confrontation, is to just carry some flip-flops secretly in a purse and go boldly barefoot with a big smile on your face to anyone who looks your way. That way, if you are confronted, you can hastily end it by producing the flip-flops and donning them, however, you'll find out just how rare such confrontations are. In doing so, you'll get used to barefooting and start developing more confidence if somebody eventually does confront you.

Incidentally, I'm writing a book about spirituality and barefooting, so if any barefooters here have a spiritual component to their practice and are willing to sign a document so that I can quote you in my book, shoot me an email or a message so that I can ask you some questions. alexandra @ earthshod . com


----------



## mosomers

This is an old thread, but if any of you are still reading it, maybe you can help me out. Barefooting sounds great to me--right up my alley as far as idealism goes. The problem is that I like how shoes feel! I hate walking in my kitchen which is always in need of a sweeping and having crumbs stick to my feet; I hate walking outside and having gravel and rocks jab me (part of the reason I'd like to go barefoot more--toughen them up!); shoes keep my feet warm; I hike a lot; it snows here and I hate the cold; I could go on, I'm sure. So my questions is, how can I break free of my shoe dependence and embrace the crunchiness of going barefoot?


----------



## a13xandra

@mosomers - Well, after reading your love of shoes, you may not want to, and that's okay! We all wear gloves when we want to, also, not because we have to. You can just have an open mind about barefooting and assess as you go, checking in with yourself when you see a beach full of soft sand, or a lawn of soft grass to see if it is time to free your feet.

If you are determined to push your boundaries though, I'd suggest starting by just giving yourself a few minutes a day to be barefoot. Switch it up a little, so that maybe your minutes one day are just on your couch in a warm blanket, while your minutes another day are scampering out to the mailbox in the rain! Your feet will get a little more tough than they are, and your brain will be less shocked at interesting new sensations. You may even begin to enjoy the intense massage of the gravel, or the delicate crunch and invigorating chill of the snow someday.


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

Start with socks.

I never got used to rocks, even when I was a kid/teenager going barefoot all summer. I got out of the habit of going barefoot because, for about 8 years, I lived where it snowed in the winter and stickers, bullheads, etc. inundated the ground in summer. I've never been hard core barefoot, like some of the women on this thread. Now, this thread has encouraged me to resume my barefeet and even to try to go farther into it.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosomers*
> 
> This is an old thread, but if any of you are still reading it, maybe you can help me out. Barefooting sounds great to me--right up my alley as far as idealism goes. The problem is that I like how shoes feel! I hate walking in my kitchen which is always in need of a sweeping and having crumbs stick to my feet; I hate walking outside and having gravel and rocks jab me (part of the reason I'd like to go barefoot more--toughen them up!); shoes keep my feet warm; I hike a lot; it snows here and I hate the cold; I could go on, I'm sure. So my questions is, how can I break free of my shoe dependence and embrace the crunchiness of going barefoot?


----------



## Brendalee

I'm curious if wearing socks only is better than shoes; I mean, you still don't have that natural function, kwim? There's still more slipping/sliding than would be with just bare feet.

Having said that, I am not a fan of shoes, but I do like socks (even - perhaps especially? - toe socks!) Recently, I've noticed that wearing shoes has become EXTREMELY painful, esp in the arch area. I have "flat feet" & had been wearing the same pair of sneakers often for a few years; I had some serious toenail/foot fungus problems going on & they smelled REALLY BAD, so I'd leave my shoes on out of embarrassment - which of course made the fungus issue worse! I finally broke down & got a 'script & it's finally cleared up & I have resumed wearing just socks most of the time; I try to keep it to cotton socks & am in the process of making wool & wool/cotton socks.

When my fungal infection finally started to clear up, I got new shoes, not wanting to "catch" the fungal infection again; I haven't worn down the arch support yet. Walking more than 5 minutes or so (sometimes less!) in them HURTS SO FREAKIN' BAD, though! Even wearing the old sneakers hurts, just not as bad. I dunno what I did, but my feet are in rough shape right now. I'm having DP give me foot rubs every few days (now that I'm not embarrassed anymore!); I'm hoping between that & wearing just socks I'll get better.

So, I'm thinking of getting/making some moccasins, since I get cold easily & it's wet/snowy out here in Massachusetts. I saw this advertisement in the current issue of Interweave Crochet (which has a website @ crochetme.com); anyway, the advertisement features 11 pairs of "slippers" that are made with what appears to be a soft moccasin base & either a crocheted or knitted upper & are crazy stupid adorable. (the ad itself is marketing the "slipper soles", thus giving away the actual patterns) I'm sure that if what they are featuring as the "slipper sole" *ISN'T* just soft leather, that you could substitute the soft sole that comes in a moccasin kit (or just get a piece of the soft leather at, like, tandy leather or something & punch your own holes to knit/crochet through after you trace around your foot - this same concept might work with, say, a double-layer of old denim, too).

Anyway, some people have mentioned wanting to make their own shoes, and the instructions for all 11 pairs are available for free (so says the ad) at http://www.simplicity.com/t-slipper-sole-booties.aspx and are super cute. 1 pattern is supposed to look like bare feet (heh), some are boot height, some are just slip-ons (like moccasin-style); one design is even made to look like Converse All-Star high tops. There are designs for kidlets & adults. If you have knitting or crochet skills, I'm sure you could use some of the patterns as a base to make your own design. So I thought I'd throw it out there for us crafty folk. 

After I'm done crocheting this shopping bag (which should be finished later today), I think my next project is going to be figuring out how to make "barefoot socks" with sock yarn. Just something that will keep my toes warm, and maybe cover the top of my foot, possibly the arch, but leave the ball of my foot & my heel exposed so I'll still have that natural gripping action of bare feet & thus maybe rebuild my arches a bit again? I don't know if it's going to work out, if having my toes covered is going to affect it too much & I'll be better off/might as well just wearing "real" socks, but I figure I'll give it a try. I'm hoping it works, though!

I used to walk all around the city of Boston in bare feet when I was a young teenager! I had some older woman run after me once to tell me I should put my shoes on (I was holding them in my hand) because I might step on broken glass. I just smiled & told her that I walked w/out my shoes all the time & my soles were tough & could handle it & besides - I look where I'm going when I'm walking!  That was about the extent of people bugging me about it, & I carried my shoes for getting on the bus or going into stores, because I didn't know any differently at the time.

In regards to someone getting asked to leave the LIBRARY? That's so strange to me, because my local library has a "boot box" by the door, so you CAN take your shoes off when you're in there & not track snow & dirt around! Of course, it's kind of silly, since they don't REQUIRE people to take off their shoes, but still...no one would be asked to leave for not wearing shoes! That makes me wicked irritated!

Hoping to be able to go barefoot far more often like y'all! Looking on for inspiration! *giggle*


----------



## EchoSoul

Yes! My fiance was always into it, it was just natural to him. I'd always scoff because whenever we went out he'd just step right outside with his socks on, and I could never understand why he did it. So I decided to research it, and I was so shocked to find out the health benefits, and all the negative impact that comes with wearing shoes! I'm still in the process of learning, such as realizing walking over different surfaces(grass, blacktop, pebbles, sand...) all require to walk slightly different. But I love it, :-D


----------



## jenP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosomers*
> 
> This is an old thread, but if any of you are still reading it, maybe you can help me out. Barefooting sounds great to me--right up my alley as far as idealism goes. The problem is that I like how shoes feel! I hate walking in my kitchen which is always in need of a sweeping and having crumbs stick to my feet; I hate walking outside and having gravel and rocks jab me (part of the reason I'd like to go barefoot more--toughen them up!); shoes keep my feet warm; I hike a lot; it snows here and I hate the cold; I could go on, I'm sure. So my questions is, how can I break free of my shoe dependence and embrace the crunchiness of going barefoot?


ah, the crumb thing!! I'm so glad someone else gets that! Personally, I wear my SoftStars pretty much all the time. All the health benefits and comfort of being barefoot, but with no little bits of stuff getting stuck on my feet. I just hate that feeling!

I came to barefooting last year. I wanted to lose some weight so I started running. I never could stand "running shoes" with the ridiculous built-up heel, so I went in my Land's End "river trekker" sandals (like a Keene but without the high heel of the keene.) Next thing I knew I had Plantar Fasciitis. Everyone wanted to blame it on running without "proper running shoes," and insisted that the cure would be to have shoes with othotics and never go barefoot, but that just did not make sense to me, especially since the only time I got relief from the plantar fasciitis was when I went barefoot!! I looked into it, and discovered a book called "Barefoot Running" by Michael Sandler, and was lucky enough to go to one of his workshops, where I discovered I had injured myself not because of my choice of footwear but because of the way I was running (long stride, coming down on the heel.) Now all I ever wear are Softstars and my feet are getting stronger and healthier all the time. Going barefoot totally cured my plantar fasciitis!!

I also really cannot stand any shoe with "arch support," like Birkenstocks or Danskos. My arch is just fine, it doesn't need something pushing on it all the time to hold it up!

My big challenge has been winter. Can't find warm, waterproof boots that don't have big built-up heels and thick soles. I just ordered some Earth boots; I think they will work okay but they do have the dreaded "arch support." I also tried Uggs but though they are flat, the sole is so thick I felt no contact/gripping with the ground and my foot actually got all crampy trying to walk long distances in them. I think they are more for feeling warm and cozy while being mostly sedentary; I need a winter boot for hiking and sled-riding/playing in deep snow!


----------



## bcblondie

Jen P. A lot of barefoot runners wear water shoes. They're half decently warm, if you can believe that. You could wear socks underneath. And they definitely have the zero drop, and thinness/flexibility that you need.


----------



## jenP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcblondie*
> 
> Jen P. A lot of barefoot runners wear water shoes. They're half decently warm, if you can believe that. You could wear socks underneath. And they definitely have the zero drop, and thinness/flexibility that you need.


BCblondie, Thank you very much for your help, but I should clarify what I was talking about in my post. I'm good on the running shoes, using the softstars 'cause I run on trails (packed snow) or on sidewalks/street when it's cleared.

What I need is boots for winter outdoor activities other than running. Like, just playing in the snow with the kids, sledriding... that sort of thing, where I'm tromping around in deep snow. So I need something that comes up to mid-calf at least. It's been quite the challenge to find!


----------



## bcblondie

Oh. Yeah. I don't know anythign that high. I have the same problem. We have snowcover for 6 straight months. I'm ready to sew something myself! Fleece and a PUL layer or something... Dip it it shoe goo and then into sand for traction?


----------



## jenP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bcblondie*
> 
> I'm ready to sew something myself! Fleece and a PUL layer or something... Dip it it shoe goo and then into sand for traction?


That actually sounds like a pretty great idea!


----------



## bcblondie

Thanks.  The shoe goo and sand thing I got from a member of a forum called Runner's World. Check it out. They have a barefoot section. Lots of great ideas for footwear.


----------



## sweetpeppers

shoe goo and sand, huh? interesting...


----------



## bcblondie

They should make vibrams that go to your knee lol.

Not sure if I'm allowed to post this but here's a blog link of a lady that did the sand thing. http://barefootkatiek.blogspot.com/2010/12/my-new-winter-running-bff.html

And if I'm allowed to post the forum link I'll do that too. I have a thread full of winter minimalist shoe suggestions.


----------



## greenacresmama

I love to take off my shoes in nature and the shoes always get removed at the door here (as a house rule). I sadly forget my children's shoes all the time, here in Hawaii it is not a biggy, but the stores and certain sidewalks and parking lots do freak me out.. we try to avoid them. I wear Earth shoes, Birkinis (a great one I like because they can handle mud like no other shoes!) Naot's and I recently got the Mary Jane Keen's.. nothing like sandals.. I have been paying attention to my feet and the connection to the Earth for a long time now  I think about 10 years.. My dress shoes are gold Earth shoe sandals.. a really dressy look. I love so much that I figured out my feet before I got pregnant and had kids! I too am looking for a nice winter boot.. certainly something to wear with stockings and skirts and hike as well.


----------



## Magelet

I never used to have foot problems, but this winter, since I've been wearing shoes more because it's cold, and my feet have been causing me so many problems late. I've been having so much pain. Barefoot seems to help, but it's been a problem. I went to a podiatrist who said I needed expensive orthotics, which clearly is not the answer, but it's been an issue.


----------



## jenP

Winter boots.

Well, I finally found some Earth winter boots in the right size....and, disappointingly, they hurt my foot. What is up with that crazy high "arch support"?? It feels like walking on a golf ball. I had hopes they would be comfortable, but they are NOTHING like going barefoot. Sad, cause they were warm and fuzzy and OMG SO SO SO Cute!! My plantar fasciitis was flaring up within an hour of wearing them around my house. :-( So the search is back on.... here are some leads that might help any others of you looking for winter boots that don't hurt:

http://toegirltina.blogspot.com/2010/11/winter-wonderland-in-brooklyn-boots.html


----------



## onyxravnos

So in the summer time do you gals bring along a pair of shoes for the kiddos 'just in case you need them'? My ds'2 spend all their time from the moment the snow is gone until it comes back barefoot and my MIL is always on me about never having shoes for them.

how many of you throw a pair in the car just in case something comes up where you need them? what kind do you keep for backups?


----------



## greenacresmama

Keens for both boy and girl (we went with brown and girl gets the old pair.. until the purple go on sale I guess). I got them once for $17 and bought two sizes! The other ones are "local slippers" flipflops and the girl baby has a pair of cloth shoes from Etsy. The boy also has a pair of rainboots and the baby can't wait for her turn!

Shoes are fun sometimes! Just hard to remember.. We aren't into laces though.. just a thing that doesn't really happen around here..


----------



## LessTraveledBy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mosomers*
> 
> This is an old thread, but if any of you are still reading it, maybe you can help me out. Barefooting sounds great to me--right up my alley as far as idealism goes. The problem is that I like how shoes feel! I hate walking in my kitchen which is always in need of a sweeping and having crumbs stick to my feet; I hate walking outside and having gravel and rocks jab me (part of the reason I'd like to go barefoot more--toughen them up!); shoes keep my feet warm; I hike a lot; it snows here and I hate the cold; I could go on, I'm sure. So my questions is, how can I break free of my shoe dependence and embrace the crunchiness of going barefoot?


I think for health, it is not so important to actually be barefoot, but to let your feet work as if you were. You could try wearing some sort of slippers, Feelmax "shoes," leather moccasines or something that would have extremely thin and flexible bottoms and enough space for your toes. I live in Northern Europe and cannot be barefoot for months out of each year. Winter with lots of snow is tough. (I can make my own boots for that but the problem is that the soles can't be too thin because it gets so cold.) However, fall and spring are ok, as I can wear something that looks like shoes but has just a super think layer of rubber and a layer of leather under my feet. No padding of any kind, so I can **** feel the ground without my feet freezing.


----------



## jenP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenP*
> 
> Winter boots.
> 
> Well, I finally found some Earth winter boots in the right size....and, disappointingly, they hurt my foot. What is up with that crazy high "arch support"?? It feels like walking on a golf ball. I had hopes they would be comfortable, but they are NOTHING like going barefoot. Sad, cause they were warm and fuzzy and OMG SO SO SO Cute!! My plantar fasciitis was flaring up within an hour of wearing them around my house. :-( So the search is back on.... here are some leads that might help any others of you looking for winter boots that don't hurt:
> 
> http://toegirltina.blogspot.com/2010/11/winter-wonderland-in-brooklyn-boots.html


update: the Brooklyn boots were beautiful, and the foot part was very comfortable. However, the shaft was incredibly, painfully tight, and not adjustable (and that was with only a thin pair of tights on and me not having large calves. No way could you wear thick warm tights or heaven forbid tuck pants into those), and also too tall, like an English riding boot. So, sadly, back they went.


----------



## yippiehippie

Anyone tried luna sandals? I'm thinking about getting a pair for my mother's day present to myself They have a DIY kit which I thought was neat...


----------



## mamayogibear

Does anyone use vibram five fingers shoes? I have been wanting a pair for a while but can't afford them. It would be nice to hear some comparisons between the five fingers and barefooting by someone who has experience with both. I live in a city so rarely go barefoot outside of my house anymore but long for the days when I did.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamayogibear*
> 
> Does anyone use vibram five fingers shoes? I have been wanting a pair for a while but can't afford them. It would be nice to hear some comparisons between the five fingers and barefooting by someone who has experience with both. I live in a city so rarely go barefoot outside of my house anymore but long for the days when I did.


Love my vibrams for running. NOTHING is the same as barefoot, but, I get ya, it's hard to be barefoot all the time, well, almost impossible nowadays. My vibrams are hot, though, I live in the desert (115 today), but they sell ones w/just the straps so that might be better. I like that you can feel the ground underneath you, like if you step on a pebble you still feel it! But the fact remains that something is covering your foot and what I like about being barefoot is the freedom.

If/when you can afford them, I'd say do it

FYI I recently bought the LUna sandals, a DIY kit, so cheaper. I love the freedom and I wear them now in the summer, but I like vibrams better--they mold your foot better IMO and are definitely more comfortable than my lunas.


----------



## mamayogibear

The Luna Kit looks soo cool. But I live in the NW so it's tough to wear sandals even six months out of the year! I was thinking the five fingers would be nice in the winter, like somehow keep my feet dry but warm.


----------



## yippiehippie

Vibrams won't keep your feet dry if that's what you need. The top of them is kind of a mesh material w/tiny holes so your feet can air. I don't know that all of them are like this. The materials they use, though, lets lots of moisture in. But maybe they've come out with waterproof ones, it never rains here, so I never looked into it!

They will keep them fairly warm - if you get "toe socks" to wear with them. I think the toe separation really cuts back on the warmth, though.

Oh, and since there's barely a sole, you're closer to the ground so that allows for more moisture from puddles and such.

HTH


----------



## Lazurii

Hi!







I'm new to barefooting, I've been totally barefoot for about a month now and I love it! I'm surprised how quickly my feet because used to different surfaces. My kids go mostly barefoot, sometimes they were some cheap-o Robeez-type shoes, especially because Doozer loves shoes.









But I have a question. Twice I've been told that I can't come into a store without shoes due to "hazards," glass being the most cited reason. Once was at the door at Costco, the lady was really nice about it and said the kids could be barefoot but had to stay in the cart. I ran back to the car and got my sandals out. Today was at the grocery store when I was getting ready to check out and the lady seemed pretty mad that I didn't have shoes and said she was worried about glass. I told her that I would remember next time and she rolled her eyes at me.

I completely understand that stores have the right to refuse service to anyone, but I'm willing to take the risk of stepping on glass. I know it's a really small risk, and I watch where I walk, etc. I can carry shoes with me, I guess, but having to pack 3 pairs of shoes and cloth diapers and extra clothes for BuggaBoo who still sometimes wets himself is a lot of stuff. I would be willing to sign a waiver, but do stores even have waivers of this kind? Can I type up my own? Does anyone else have experience with this?


----------



## Brendalee

Lazurii, I'm sure someone else will chime in with some 'liability issues' suggestions, but on the topic of 'carrying shoes', there are easily found little shoes, similar to ballet slippers (slippers, not the toe-shoes!), and they fold up very small & usually have a little matching pouch. They are sold as something to throw in your tiny purse or pocket when you go out clubbing, so when the night is over & you're on your way home (and presumably drunk  ) you can slide them on for comfort instead of tottering around on your impractical high heels. Heh. I just like 'em because they're very small & can easily be stowed in your bag.

I saw a bunch for sale at (I think) H&M in a bin near the registers for $5. I've seen them in other stores as well & they're usually inexpensive.

Anyway, that could be an option for you, in places that give you a hard time. There's also, of course, the 'foot jewelry', which can make it appear to people that you're wearing some kind of thong-style sandal. There are links to them somewhere in this thread, or you can even make some pretty easy with some leather lacing, or maybe make a strap with a few layers of embroidery floss/thin yarn (macrame it up for durability) and wrap that around your foot. 

~Brendalee

Here are some links:

http://www.barefootsandals.com/ < -- This is what some of them look like; they're basically foot jewelry. You can make your own using theirs as a guide, with stretchy beading cord & beads. Or you could crochet a chain & tie it around in a similar manner, or make a 'friendship bracelet' with macrame & tie that around. There's another method for tying that I'm searching for...the one I want to find look more like Birkenstock/Teva style sandal-tops. Hrphm.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Tatted-Barefoot-Sandals/ <-- These are pretty if you can tat (I don't know how), or you could use it as a guide for making a similar version in crochet or maybe knitted?

http://www.ehow.com/how_5064589_make-beaded-barefoot-sandals.html <-- some instructions for making them in the style of the first link

http://www.ehow.com/how_5976417_make-hemp-barefoot-sandals.html

ETA: Here we go! It was in the first post of this thread. Heh. In the Barefooters FAQ.  http://www.barefooters.org/faq/22.html

Since the 'foot jewelry' style thongs are somewhat popular on the beach, some people might realize that you're not wearing shoes. The link above has a version that looks a bit more 'realistic' and should get you by most of the whiners. 

Who knows, maybe the kids will find them cute and/or comfortable & also wear them, then you don't have to worry about shoving shoes on them when you want to go inside stores! 

HTH!

EATA: Oh yeah, the Barefooters FAQ ( http://www.barefooters.org ) probably has answers to your other questions, now that I think about it.  Like, is it legal to drive barefoot? (yes, in all 50 states, as well as Canada & England!) Also, I think the 'rules' that some food establishments try to trot out (OSHA, etc) is only for EMPLOYEES; there ARE no regulations for CUSTOMERS. The Society for Barefooters page has all the info available.


----------



## Lazurii

Brendalee, thanks for all the love and links. I actually found a tutorial for some homemade leather shoes. I've made a few felt versions for my li'l one and I'm loving them, so I'll just have to make a pair for me. I went to the thrift store today and found a leather jacket I can cut up for shoe leather.

Gotta run, Doozer is going to detonate in 5, 4, 3, 2, ...


----------



## elspethpaisley

Subbing...

I never thought of going barefoot as a "thing" - how cool that this thread exists! I've been really into being barefoot all the time this summer, and am curious to see how long into the fall I can keep it up. Since April or May I've only worn shoes on the few occasions, once or twice a month typically, that I go into town - I live and work at an intentional community in the woods, so I'm lucky enough to be able to wear whatever I want all the time, and walk on the grass/earth/gravel paths.

Yay for going barefoot!


----------



## Lazurii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elspethpaisley*
> 
> Subbing...
> 
> I never thought of going barefoot as a "thing" - how cool that this thread exists! I've been really into being barefoot all the time this summer, and am curious to see how long into the fall I can keep it up. Since April or May I've only worn shoes on the few occasions, once or twice a month typically, that I go into town - I live and work at an intentional community in the woods, so I'm lucky enough to be able to wear whatever I want all the time, and walk on the grass/earth/gravel paths.
> 
> Yay for going barefoot!


I'm the same way, I started barefooting this spring and want to continue into the fall/winter. I'm sure I'm going to have to adapt a bit. My plan is to makes some leather shoes and wear them with felted wool socks. I know that will blunt my sensations and movements a bit, but it won't be as bad as with boots or sneakers. I also like the idea of being in touch with nature more, letting my feet get wet or cold.


----------



## elspethpaisley

Wow, I really like those leather shoes - sounds like a great plan, Lazurii! That reminds me of the duct tape shoes I made when I was a teenager. I wonder how those would have done if I'd worn them every day... Haha. I'm still barefoot despite lots of rain this month, and loving the way muddy ground squishes under my toes... and that I can walk right through giant puddles without worrying about getting my shoes wet


----------



## jocelyndale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamayogibear*
> 
> Does anyone use vibram five fingers shoes? I have been wanting a pair for a while but can't afford them. It would be nice to hear some comparisons between the five fingers and barefooting by someone who has experience with both. I live in a city so rarely go barefoot outside of my house anymore but long for the days when I did.


I wear VFFs. They're often on sale at CitySports (online store, but they have brick and mortar locations in the northeast US). I like them.

I went barefoot all last summer and doing so pretty much alleviated all of my pain from plantar fasciitis and tendonitis in my arch (along with pain I have from some mechanical deformities). Come winter, all the problems came back.  So this summer I was back to barefoot, but there's a lot of glass and gravel which rips up my feet (I swim, so my feet don't stay callused for long). VFFs have been awesome. I started with the Performas, but they're indoor only and the leather got worn out quickly from outdoor use. I bought some KSOs and like them. I did get a blister on one foot from rubbing against the heel piece, but that went away.

They don't keep your feet dry. I hear the Flow might do that, but I don't know for sure.

My toes would prefer a wider spread (after all, they experienced barefoot freedom), but the VFFs do stretch a bit and my toes are totally happy now. I walk all over the city in them, shop in them, and go hiking in them.

The non-leather VFFs do develop stinkiness of doom. Corpse stench. Sunning them helps tremendously.


----------



## Lazurii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jocelyndale*
> 
> The non-leather VFFs do develop stinkiness of doom. Corpse stench. Sunning them helps tremendously.


Okay, thanks for saying this, because I thought it was just my feet. My VFFs are STANKY!

I like my VFFs, but in my opinion they aren't very well made. I've already popped a seam in my pair and the rubber is wearing away quickly.


----------



## sunflwrmoonbeam

I'm not quite a barefooter, but I'm pretty close. I also have congenital flat feet and have recently developed mild plantar fasciitis. Anyone have any good sources on dealing with PF without swathing your feet in super padded bulky shoes with mega arch support?


----------



## jocelyndale

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sunflwrmoonbeam*
> 
> I'm not quite a barefooter, but I'm pretty close. I also have congenital flat feet and have recently developed mild plantar fasciitis. Anyone have any good sources on dealing with PF without swathing your feet in super padded bulky shoes with mega arch support?


Going barefoot is what helped FINALLY beat my PF. I had chronic PF--dating back to at least the late nineties. I say "beat", but it's only mostly beaten. If I put shoes back on for a day or two, the pain starts to return.


----------



## jenP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jocelyndale*
> 
> Going barefoot is what helped FINALLY beat my PF. I had chronic PF--dating back to at least the late nineties. I say "beat", but it's only mostly beaten. If I put shoes back on for a day or two, the pain starts to return.


Barefoot is a huge help for me dealing with PF, also. I took a seminar by Michael Sandler and bought his book, "Barefoot Running," which has lots of good information and tips. After trying out a few different minimalist shoes, I have been wearing Softstar moccasins (indoors or dry weather) and their ramblers (with a rubber sole) outdoors. (http://www.softstarshoes.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=43) Good news, they now also have a boot! Along with my policy of wearing Softstars or nothing, other things that have helped greatly with the PF are: wearing the night-time splint that keeps the foot in a flexed position (I was skeptical about this at first, but it really does help!), massaging and exercising the foot with this little roller-ball from REI, http://www.rei.com/product/706082/surefoot-foot-rubz (this little ball is AWESOME!!) and always doing lots of foot and calf stretching before, during, and after any amount of walking or running. And I rub in "Peaceful Mountain" brand "tendon rescue gel" when I remember or when I feel a bit achy.

Hope that helps!


----------



## jocelyndale

Sadly, I react to some of the materials used in SoftStar shoes and boots.

Fortunately, I'm finding that Injinji liners (not the smartwool) and my KSOs are just fine on cold *dry* days, so long as I keep moving.


----------



## solemum

Hi,

I'm new to this forum, but its a great idea - didnt know there were so many keen barefooters out there! Im from New Zealand which is very barefoot friendly, no problems going into shops or anywhere really. Both my two children are always barefoot, which annoys my MIL, and I haven't worn shoes for ages, just doesnt seem any need to. I certainly enjoy the many surfaces my feet touch and the sensations that I feel.

Certainly dont get any stares or rude comments which does seem to be an issue for those living in the US, may be because there are so many women, men and children barefoot here. Weather down in NZ is very mild and going into summer which is an excellent time to be barefoot.

Keep on barefootin'!


----------



## solemum

Hell, where are all the barefoot mama's out there! This tribe is very quiet, but Im sure there must be many mama's out there who want to tell their story and share their experiences. Now its getting much warmer here in New Zealand all the mama's are finding their barefeet and escaping from those ghastly shoes!

Im pretty much 100% barefoot all year round now as our climate is so temperate, we dont get any snow here in Auckland, so its easy to go barefoot pretty much all year.

I love to push the barefooting boundaries out, which is really easy to do in NZ as it really is a pretty barefoot friendly country, and see what the response is. Just last week my boyfriend and I had to go to our lawyer to sign up some papers for the car wrecking business we have bought, and I chose to go barefoot. Wore a short summer dress, quite tasteful I thought, but kept the feet bare. Had been shopping and gardening earlier so my feet were reasonably dirty, but not overly so. The lawyer was surprised to see me barefoot, I just told him I was 'casual' today and he said no problem at all. He admired my tattoos on my legs and feet, I have tattoo patterns on my thighs and calves, butterflies and stars etc on my feet, and liked my toe rings. The women in the office gave me a dirty look but I gave a sh*#tty look back and they turned away.

Over the weekend an elderly couple moved in to the house next door. Thought Id do the neighbourly thing and take my two ds's over and introduce myself to them. We have been out in the garden so our feet were very dirty. Arrived on their doorstep and introduced myself and the kids, and was invited in to their house. Obviously didnt think about our dirty feet (as we dont bother about it at home), straight in and walked onto their cream carpet, leaving three pairs of dirty foot prints on their carpet! I laughed so hard as my two children ran round their house leaving a trail of dirty foot prints everywhere. The elderly woman was a bit angry to say the least, but I told her Im sure the would come off with a vacuum. One of the hazards of being barefoot I guess! They offered me a glass of wine which was nice, and being the very liberal mama I am, I let my two sons have some from the glass. I have no problem letting my ds's drink with me like that, but the couple were horrified! Dont know how the relationship will go with these people, as I tend to let me ds's run round the neighbourhood streets doing what they like, along with two dogs who do tend to sh#t everywhere. We may have some problems!

Now summer is here all my friends are barefoot. We met for coffee the other day at a local shopping mall, we were all in barefeet along with our children, which was fantastic. Dropped my youngest ds off at preschool last week in barefeet, wearing denim cut off shorts and halter top, and another mother admired me in barefeet. I tolf her that I was pretty much 100% barefoot and she thought that was great, next day she arrived with her son at pre school, she was barefoot too! We smiled at each other - its great this barefoot lifestyle is catching! Long may it continue!


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

Barefoot thread is still here? I got the impression from something I'd read that it wasn't here anymore, so I started a new one here http://www.mothering.com/community/t/1337061/what-happened-to-the-barefoot-threads/0_100

I'm glad to see this is still here.


----------



## Lazurii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solemum*
> 
> Over the weekend an elderly couple moved in to the house next door. Thought Id do the neighbourly thing and take my two ds's over and introduce myself to them. We have been out in the garden so our feet were very dirty. Arrived on their doorstep and introduced myself and the kids, and was invited in to their house. Obviously didnt think about our dirty feet (as we dont bother about it at home), straight in and walked onto their cream carpet, leaving three pairs of dirty foot prints on their carpet! I laughed so hard as my two children ran round their house leaving a trail of dirty foot prints everywhere. The elderly woman was a bit angry to say the least, but I told her Im sure the would come off with a vacuum. One of the hazards of being barefoot I guess! They offered me a glass of wine which was nice, and being the very liberal mama I am, I let my two sons have some from the glass. I have no problem letting my ds's drink with me like that, but the couple were horrified! Dont know how the relationship will go with these people, as I tend to let me ds's run round the neighbourhood streets doing what they like, along with two dogs who do tend to sh#t everywhere. We may have some problems!


I read this a few days ago but refrained from commenting to make sure I still felt the same way. I do.

IMO it's fine to run around barefoot and get your feet dirty and enter places with those dirty feet if they have surfaces conducive to dirty feet (linoleum, hard wood, tile). However I feel it's very important to have respect for other people's property. I understand how your forgot about your dirty feet before stepping on their cream carpet. At the same time I don't feel like the best reaction was to laugh about it, let your children continue to dirty their property and (I'm assuming) not offer to clean up after them. Just because you choose to be barefoot doesn't mean that they chose to get their cream carpets all muddy.

PS: I hope you clean up after your dogs.


----------



## LessTraveledBy

I must say that I figured solemum was making fun of us or something like that by posting what she did. I cannot believe that anyone would laugh about the things she supposedly did.


----------



## Lazurii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LessTraveledBy*
> 
> I must say that I figured solemum was making fun of us or something like that by posting what she did. I cannot believe that anyone would laugh about the things she supposedly did.


I hope so.


----------



## yippiehippie

Yes, I was pretty shocked by that post too, speechless actually! I hate to have barefooting be even more associated w/dirtyness than it already is!

AFM, thinking of getting some softstars. Even in the desert it often feels too cold for my vibrams

Anyone make there own shoes by knitting and felting wool slippers? I was thinking about it but figured I should put some leather or something on the soles...ideas??


----------



## Lazurii

Yippiehippie, I've been trying to do something like that for my kids but not having a ton of success. I'm using felted wool sweaters as fabric and making a suede sole. I just don't have a pattern to use and making one up isn't working. I'm thinking of just making the wool slipper/boot protion and then stitching the suede on afterwards with a blanket stitch.

I would love something like these boots from WoolyBaby on Etsy. I think they're super cute! She even has adult sizes.


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

I also didn't know what to make of the rudeness of that behavior, but some people don't think, I guess. Other than that, she seems like an interesting person (I've read a few posts she has made in other places).

I researched (online) home-made shoes a long time ago. Here's what I have bookmarked:

Shoes and sandals out of corn husks.

http://www.thefreelibrary.com/Things+to+make+with+corn+husks%3A+make+your+own+shoes+and+sandals!-a013299370

Crocheting sandals out of grocery bags.

http://www.craftster.org/forum/index.php?topic=87737.0

Soft-soled leather shoes - they're selling the pattern.

http://www.makethemyourself.com/wshoe.html

Not exactly what you're looking for, but you may like to look at the links anyway.


----------



## jocelyndale

I've seen folks stitch soft leather to wool socks (felted or not) and then dip/brush the soles in rubber. Being allergic to wool/lanolin and natural rubber latex, it hasn't been high on my list of things to try.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazurii*
> 
> Yippiehippie, I've been trying to do something like that for my kids but not having a ton of success. I'm using felted wool sweaters as fabric and making a suede sole. I just don't have a pattern to use and making one up isn't working. I'm thinking of just making the wool slipper/boot protion and then stitching the suede on afterwards with a blanket stitch.
> 
> I would love something like these boots from WoolyBaby on Etsy. I think they're super cute! She even has adult sizes.


I like all the ideas, but this is kinda what I had in mind since I knit only. Looks like I'll be hitting thrift stores for some suede or leather, not sure what else to put on the bottom. Jocelyndale - do you know where ppl get the rubber to paint on the soles? I'd rather have something softer anyway if anyone knows of a good source


----------



## jocelyndale

I think the rubber is sole in a jar or something like that.


----------



## Lazurii

My friend uses puff paint on the bottom of her wool slippers to make them non-slip. She paints a lot of squiggles on them.

Here's a quick tutorial on how to make "barefoot" shoes using socks and tool grip stuff. I'm sure wool socks could be used. I'm actually thinking I'm going to do this for my winter footwear because it looks easy and cheap.


----------



## solemum

Man, its pretty tough incurring the wrath and judgement of all you mamas out there!

Just to let you know we remain very good friends with the elderly couple next door, my children happily go over there and play, they are the proper grandparents my children dont have, and I often go over to chat and socialise......

Just for the record once the dirt dried on the carpet it was easy to brush off without any problem, and we all laughed about it afterwards.

I am beginning to feel some of the social differences and levels of tolerance between our two nations is far greater than I first thought , maybe thats why you have a NSNSNS policy and we would never dream of having one - just a thought?


----------



## Lazurii

Solemum, knowing more of the story is helpful. It sounded at first as if you didn't care if you damaged their property. I can attest that a few of my friendships have started with my children doing something that overstepped their social boundaries.

It would make sense there are cultural circumstances that are confusing to both parties.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *solemum*
> 
> Man, its pretty tough incurring the wrath and judgement of all you mamas out there!
> 
> Just to let you know we remain very good friends with the elderly couple next door, my children happily go over there and play, they are the proper grandparents my children dont have, and I often go over to chat and socialise......
> 
> Just for the record once the dirt dried on the carpet it was easy to brush off without any problem, and we all laughed about it afterwards.
> 
> I am beginning to feel some of the social differences and levels of tolerance between our two nations is far greater than I first thought , maybe thats why you have a NSNSNS policy and we would never dream of having one - just a thought?


Pardon my ignorance, but what's a NSNSNS policy?

I'm sure, it must be difficult to adjust to a completely different culture! Thanks for explaining yourself though, it did seem like you didn't care in your first post Glad your kiddos have grandparent figures close!


----------



## solemum

"no shirt, no shoes, no service"


----------



## jenP

Hey, fellow barefooting mamas.... how about those "rope" sandals? How are the soles on them for a barefooter? I've been pretty much exclusively wearing SoftStars for a couple years now and my feet are soooooo happy with them! - but they don't have an actual sandal (though the merry janes are quite nice), so I was thinking of trying the rope ones.

Any reviews? Recommendations for a good brand?

Thanks!!


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

I've never had experience with rope sandals. I would like to try them sometime.


----------



## yippiehippie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jenP*
> 
> Hey, fellow barefooting mamas.... how about those "rope" sandals? How are the soles on them for a barefooter? I've been pretty much exclusively wearing SoftStars for a couple years now and my feet are soooooo happy with them! - but they don't have an actual sandal (though the merry janes are quite nice), so I was thinking of trying the rope ones.
> 
> Any reviews? Recommendations for a good brand?
> 
> Thanks!!


Luna sandals are what I wear, though they're not real rope sandals, they do have the vibram bottoms, much like softstars so you might like them. I got the do-it-yourself kit w/hemp laces and they're attractive, IMO. Sorry this is so late, end of summer, but maybe for next summer if you haven't found any? I also like rope ones but wonder how stiff they might be? Anyone out there try them? There was a specific brand I wanted but now don't remember the name, they're all made in some village by hand, but look like the bottom is so thick rope it might be too stiff after being used to almost no soles.

I'm finally splurging on my own pair of softstars this winter! Any recommendations on styles? Wondering how the moccossins hold up...


----------



## lotusrising

Yes...well mostly. We wear shoes in public usually, but we buy soft star shoes which are "barefoot shoes." At home, in the yard, or on walks on the street, we are barefoot hillbillies without apologies. I strongly believe it is the best situation for the feet and body and...soul, dammit!


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

Yep.


----------



## Lazurii

Another tutorial to add to the list: I found this how-to on making rain boots from fused plastic grocery bags. They look fairly sturdy (16 layers of plastic with a layer of cheese cloth sandwiched between) and it would be nice for my wet, mucky Portland winter. I'll ba happy to get my kids back into more flexible rain gear. I'm thinking about making them a bit bigger than needed so I can wear thick wool socks with them.

http://louierigano.com/index.php?/work/rain-boots/


----------



## Lazurii

Aaaaand, another tutorial on making wool slippers from felted sweaters. Really good directions on drafting individually sized patterns. It could be used to make a pattern for the above rain boots.

http://thrillinglythrifty.blogspot.com/2010/10/recycled-wool-sweater-slippers-tutorial.html


----------



## ~PurityLake~

I am allergic to wool and wonder if anyone else has that problem. Wool seems a highly recommended item for making a lot of things when trying to be all natural. It just would never work for me. Are there other materials that have the benefits of wool without being wool?


----------



## Lazurii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~PurityLake~*
> 
> I am allergic to wool and wonder if anyone else has that problem. Wool seems a highly recommended item for making a lot of things when trying to be all natural. It just would never work for me. Are there other materials that have the benefits of wool without being wool?


Hmm, that's a tough one. Wool is so useful because it can be felted into a thicker fabric, and it's really good at insulating while wet.

I'm wondering if silk would be a good option for you. From this website:

SILK


Elegant soft luster
Soft, smooth, not slipery
Strong, poor elasticity
Heat & cold insulating properties
High moisture regain
Poor conductivity of electricity
High shrinkage, needs pre-wash which cuts shrinkage from 8% to 4%

The only problem I see is silk is very absorbent, but wool is, too. I think you would have to quilt several layers of silk together to make it sturdier and warmer. But it would be easy to look for silk clothing at a thrift store and test it out.

Now I'm curious to try this. Wouldn't that be so luxurious, silk shoes?


----------



## lookforlight

I have always hated shoes and converted my husband after we got married







our DS is 7 months now and i dread the day he has to wear shoes!! So glad i found you all.


----------



## gennaxo

This is a great thread! I haven't read through the whole thing yet, but wanted to comment anyway.

I've always run around barefoot. Now that I'm a SAHM I'm barefoot almost 24/7. My SO always wears shoes, even around the house. Last year, a barefooter walked in to the pizza place he works at. He was going to kick the man out, but the man told him about the NSNSNS being bs and how him being barefoot was not technically a health code violation, and told SO about barefooted.org. SO let him stay and we looked it up when he got home. SO thought it was funny, but I found it very interesting because I have always HATED shoes. My kids are usually barefoot as well. The two older ones wear shoes when we go places, but my almost ten month old just wears socks in public. My mom always criticizes me for having them barefoot in the house. She says running around barefoot is going to make them sick.

One more thing, I feel like my feet are almost flat or that my arches have fallen. Is that from wearing hard flat shoes? And is there any way to fix them?

Happy barefooting!!


----------



## owlhowl

Yeah!! I love being barefoot and I LOVE my fivefingers. The hardest part about the winter for me is needing to wear boots. I get headaches from wearing them. I need my feet on the ground!!!


----------



## Lazurii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *owlhowl*
> 
> Yeah!! I love being barefoot and I LOVE my fivefingers. The hardest part about the winter for me is needing to wear boots. I get headaches from wearing them. I need my feet on the ground!!!


Same here! I would really love to find some good minimalistic winter shoes that didn't cost and arm and a leg. I'm the the Pacific Northwest so I need something either waterproof or something that keeps me warm once wet.

Now that it's spring here I went and bought some $10 water shoes and I'm in love. I don't think I'll be spending the money on Vibrams anymore.


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *~PurityLake~*
> 
> I am allergic to wool and wonder if anyone else has that problem. Wool seems a highly recommended item for making a lot of things when trying to be all natural. It just would never work for me. Are there other materials that have the benefits of wool without being wool?


I'm allergic to wool, but I get by okay. I like cotton. I've not had much in the way of linen or silk - it's a little pricey for me, usually.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lookforlight*
> 
> I have always hated shoes and converted my husband after we got married
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> our DS is 7 months now and i dread the day he has to wear shoes!! So glad i found you all.


My kids were barefoot until after they learned to walk, then they only wore shoes if they had to. In this area, the stickers can get pretty bad, plus the temperatures are in the triple digits from around May on through the summer. I'm more of a "barefoot when I can" person.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gennaxo*
> 
> This is a great thread! I haven't read through the whole thing yet, but wanted to comment anyway.
> 
> I've always run around barefoot. Now that I'm a SAHM I'm barefoot almost 24/7. My SO always wears shoes, even around the house. Last year, a barefooter walked in to the pizza place he works at. He was going to kick the man out, but the man told him about the NSNSNS being bs and how him being barefoot was not technically a health code violation, and told SO about barefooted.org. SO let him stay and we looked it up when he got home. SO thought it was funny, but I found it very interesting because I have always HATED shoes. My kids are usually barefoot as well. The two older ones wear shoes when we go places, but my almost ten month old just wears socks in public. My mom always criticizes me for having them barefoot in the house. She says running around barefoot is going to make them sick.
> 
> One more thing, I feel like my feet are almost flat or that my arches have fallen. Is that from wearing hard flat shoes? And is there any way to fix them?
> 
> Happy barefooting!!


I love that story.

I can assure you that running around barefoot will make children healthier (unless they are trained that it will make them sick, then their belief will make sure it happens). I never could understand why some people have issues with someone being barefoot inside their own house - but I suppose they have their reasons. Perhaps your mother will relax as time goes on.


----------



## clh5117

Yay looks like I "found my tribe"! Haha! I have been barefoot about 95% of the time since 2005!


----------



## deaesfiel

We also got the natural coloured JC's! For the whole family (dd won't fit in hers for a while, we got them BIG for her







)!


----------



## mama amie

Has anyone tried wearing actual leather ballet slippers ( with leather soles)? I want only a layer of leather between me and rocks, if possible, and these seem more affordable than moccasins and other options.


----------



## Lazurii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mama Amie*
> 
> Has anyone tried wearing actual leather ballet slippers ( with leather soles)? I want only a layer of leather between me and rocks, if possible, and these seem more affordable than moccasins and other options.


I've thought about this, but my feet are very wide. I'm afraid that ballet slippers would be too narrow for me.


----------



## mama amie

Ah, yes. Me too. And that little sole is especially narrow. I guess I just need to learn how to make my own moccasins. I used to have some leather moccasin booties with a foam padding insole but only leather outer sole. They were nearly perfect, save for the string around the ankle that was a bit irritating.

I want these in my size:

http://www.abeautifulmess.com/2012/10/diy-mo.html


----------



## Lazurii

Those are adorable shoes.

I want these for winter:

Felted Wool Booted with Plasti-Dip Soles

And I think I could do these in leather:

Moccasins


----------



## mama amie

Oh, those booties are great! I could probably wear those all winter... Well, we barely have winter in central TX, but still. So cute!


----------



## Lazurii

So I'm trying an experiment. The school the kids attend requires rain boots for wet weather. Today I cut the sole from a shot pair of boots (no sense in ruining perfectly good ones) and glued a woolen "sole" around the inside edge. I used a felted sweater and some heavy-duty adhesive. Once that's dry I'm going to coat the bottom in several layers of plasti-dip. It should make for a flexible yet waterproof boot.

I'll let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## mama amie

Clever! Are the old boots rubber? What glue did you try for putting the wood sole on?


----------



## Lazurii

They're old rubber boots because I didn't want to mess up a good pair if this didn't work. I have some glue that's called Heavy Duty Welder Adhesive, it's some seriously strong stuff. Stinks, but not as bad as E6000.

I glued in the wool sole backwards, so it didn't fit as well as I wanted it to.







But since it's just an experiment it should be fine. I'm temped to use some vinyl as the sole instead of wool, and then just make some woolen boot liners.

The glue is dry so next up is the Plasti-Dip!


----------



## cynthia mosher

Hello barefooters! This thread has remained fairly active for over seven years which is fantastic! To give you some room to grow and space to create separate threads we've started a Group Forum for you. Please come join and say hello. *Barefooters Group Forum *


----------



## NatureEdenMom

liked your npost,how do i join.......I have 5 kids here in tahiti,totaly nature food homeschool,yoga,hope to hear from you

LOVE,PEACE,HARMONY................................NatureEdenMom


----------



## A_Random_Phrase

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cynthia Mosher*
> 
> Hello barefooters! This thread has remained fairly active for over seven years which is fantastic! To give you some room to grow and space to create separate threads we've started a Group Forum for you. Please come join and say hello. *Barefooters Group Forum *


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NatureEdenMom*
> 
> liked your npost,how do i join.......I have 5 kids here in tahiti,totaly nature food homeschool,yoga,hope to hear from you
> 
> LOVE,PEACE,HARMONY................................NatureEdenMom


Click on the link (the words "barefooters group forum") in the post above yours. At the top of the list of posts will be words that say something like "join group." Click on that and you're in.


----------



## NatureEdenMom

~~~~~~~~THE TRUE GARDEN CONSISTS OF UNDERSTANDING,PATIENCE,HUMILITY,EMPATHY,SERVICE,TOTAL PURE HARMONY WITH ALL....LOVE,SURRENDER***,AND DEVOTION`````````````````WHO ARE WE HUMANS AND WHAT ARE WE DOING EXISTING......WHERE IS HOME ,AND THE PATH ,THAT THE MOODY BLUES SING OF"ETERNITY ROAD "THAT LEDS BACK TO OUR REAL HOME-SOURCE***" JO-JO GET BACK TO WHERE YOU ONCE BELONGED~"~~~~~~,BACK TO THE " BEGINNING, "~~~~~~~~OUR INDIVIDUAL RAINDROP TO MERGE AGAIN WITH THE````````````````````~~~~~~~~~~ COSMIC SEA..............................

****************************************************************P.S.~~~~~~STAY BAREFOOT


----------



## NatureEdenMom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NatureEdenMom*


THE MOODY BLUES SING OF RETURNING to the GARDEN.*****,AS DO JONI,AND C,S,N &Y..*****

~~~~~~~..JOHN LENNON SAYS " GIVE PEACE A CHANCE "~~~~PEACE IS. POSSIBLE....IT IS LIVING DEEP WITHIN


----------



## NatureEdenMom

THIS IS MOM OF 6 LIVING IN TAHITI...treehouses,homeschool ,organic gardens,i am a Breastfeeding Single Mom,and teach child led weaning,,,,,advocate extended BF and always barefoot.....we are a total naturist fam 24-7....we are the peaceful true nature fam ( and others too ) here in TAHITI.~~~~~~OUR PLANET CAN BE IN PEACE,LOVE AND PERFECT HARMONY *******please see my post on page 40.....LOVE TO HEAR FROM OTHER MOMS!


----------



## NatureEdenMom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NatureEdenMom*


PEACE IS NOT FOUND OUTSIDE IN THE WORLD...BUT WE HUMANS CAN RE-DISCOVER IT................................................INSIDE


----------



## NatureEdenMom

ALSO HAVE POSTS ON PAGE 40


----------

